# Duck Dynasty?



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well said Camille, well said. 

I speak with authority here, because I was openly gay before the Stonewall rebellion, when it cost you something to be so. And I personally feel as a libertarian that people have the right to free thought and free speech, Paglia, a professor at the University of the Arts in Philadelphia, said on Laura Ingrahams radio show Thursday.

In a democratic country, people have the right to be homophobic as well as they have the right to support homosexuality  as I one hundred percent do. If people are basing their views against gays on the Bible, again they have a right of religious freedom there, she added.

To express yourself in a magazine in an interview  this is the level of punitive PC, utterly fascist, utterly Stalinist, OK, that my liberal colleagues in the Democratic Party and on college campuses have supported and promoted over the last several decades, Paglia said. This is the whole legacy of free speech 1960s that have been lost by my own party.

I think that this intolerance by gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility, Paglia said. This is not the mark of a true intellectual life. This is why there is no cultural life now in the U.S. Why nothing is of interest coming from the major media in terms of cultural criticism. Why the graduates of the Ivy League with their A, A, A+ grades are complete cultural illiterates, etc. is because they are not being educated in any way to give respect to opposing view points.

There is a dialogue going on human civilization, for heaven sakes. Its not just this monologue coming from fanatics who have displaced the religious beliefs of their parents into a political movement, she added. And that is what happened to feminism, and that is what happened to gay activism, a fanaticism.

Read more: Paglia: Duck Dynasty uproar 'utterly fascist, utterly Stalinist' | The Daily Caller


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2013)

Obviously it is fascist. 
I may be a minority here by saying I have never seen the show, I have however seen various clips and comments by others in the media that A&E should not have been surprised as the guy has a history of being outspoken and "unfiltered" in his beliefs.
Therefore - what they did is the height of intolerance. However it is par for the course for liberals to be 100% intolerant of any and all opposing views. They have no problem banning it, shouting out others and even trying to make opposing views illegal...or give special rights to those that agree with them.
 It is Stalanistic. She is not exaggerating.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Obviously it is fascist.
> I may be a minority here by saying I have never seen the show, I have however seen various clips and comments by others in the media that A&E should not have been surprised as the guy has a history of being outspoken and "unfiltered" in his beliefs.
> Therefore - what they did is the height of intolerance. However it is par for the course for liberals to be 100% intolerant of any and all opposing views. They have no problem banning it, shouting out others and even trying to make opposing views illegal...or give special rights to those that agree with them.
> It is Stalanistic. She is not exaggerating.



Banning the show?

Who is calling for that?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 20, 2013)

You have OpEd pieces by her condemning the boycott of the Dixie Chicks, the firings of Olbermann, Bashir, Baldwin and the suspension of Schultz?

Or are her charges of "fascism" only directed to this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously it is fascist.
> ...



WTF are you mumbling about?


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously it is fascist.
> ...



Other pillowbiters like you.

Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson uses vile stereotypes to tell GQ his thoughts on LGBT people | GLAAD

"Phil and his family claim to be Christian, but Phil's lies about an entire community fly in the face of what true Christians believe," said GLAAD spokesperson Wilson Cruz. "He clearly knows nothing about gay people or the majority of Louisianans  and Americans - who support legal recognition for loving and committed gay and lesbian couples. Phil's decision to push vile and extreme stereotypes is a stain on A&E and his sponsors who now need to reexamine their ties to someone with such public disdain for LGBT people and families."


----------



## eflatminor (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> I think that this intolerance by gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility, Paglia said.



Spot on.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

It's a good thing we have GLAAD to tell us what Christians believe.  

What's funny is that Wilson Cruz shows just how stupid he is by saying that A&E and the sponsors should reexamine their ties to the show.    It's not their decision is it?   Some of the sponsors have already come out in support of Phil Robertson.   The Robertson family is negotiating an exit.

I have news for GLAAD, silencing people will not make their opinions go away.   In fact, the more GLAAD tries to silence others, the stronger those others get.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 20, 2013)

Gladd just like the Naacp is not about people's (RIGHTS) anymore

they have become Militant who throws their weight around to take AWAY our freedoms in this country

This thing with A&E should be a wake up for everyone in this country


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You said libs want this silly assed show canceled and made illegal.

Who?

Name names or admit you don't have a friggen clue. 

Fact is, no one really cares what some backward, ignernt redneck has to say about much of anything. 

As for it being "fascist", I wish you fools would look up the meaning of the word and actually think for yourselves but that ain't gonna happen either. 

Okay, you can go back to your poor little victim whining crap.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You have OpEd pieces by her condemning the boycott of the Dixie Chicks, the firings of Olbermann, Bashir, Baldwin and the suspension of Schultz?
> 
> Or are her charges of "fascism" only directed to this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hey shitferbrains, take a gander at which forum this is posted in.  I Know multiple syllable words might be too hard for you, but it's called CURRENT EVENTS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I said nothing of the sort. I said liberals are intolerant with those that disagree with them (you are a fine case in point) I said they do not hesitate to ban OPPOSING VIEWS...if you would read properly - you would see I was not talking specifically about the show.
You can go back to hating again.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I'll take Camille Paglia's intelligence over your ignorance any day of the week puddly pillowbite.  She knows what she is talking about.  You, not so much.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this intolerance by gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility, Paglia said.
> ...



'I think that this intolerance *OF* gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility'.

As usual, you rw haters are making a mountain out of a molehill. You won't move a muscle to help a hungry child but you'll pull out all the stops to spread your asshole hate. And, its always inn the name of christianity.

He's just an ignernt redneck. The only people who care what he says or thinks are other ignrernt rednecks. 

Speaking of which, has $$arah weighed in on this terribly important non-issue yet?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ly-fascist-utterly-stalinist.html#post8325937



> Obviously it is fascist.
> I may be a minority here by saying I have never seen the show, I have however seen various clips and comments by others in the media that A&E should not have been surprised as the guy has a history of being outspoken and "unfiltered" in his beliefs.
> Therefore - what they did is the height of intolerance. However it is par for the course for *liberals to be 100% intolerant of any and all opposing views. They have no problem banning it, shouting out others and even trying to make opposing views illegal*...or give special rights to those that agree with them.
> It is Stalanistic. She is not exaggerating.



Yes you did.

================================

Have the nutters said this is a First Amendment issue yet?

They're wrong, of course, but I'll be that's coming.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

While I like the idea of coming down hard on them all they represent are backwoods hill billies. They probably are funny to laugh at like that show with the overweight kid in the beauty pageants.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You have a little spittle on your chin from that rant pillowbite.  Oh wait, that isn't spittle.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> While I like the idea of coming down hard on them all they represent are backwoods hill billies. They probably are funny to laugh at like that show with the overweight kid in the beauty pageants.



Hey Assclapias, you might want to educate yourself on the education, business acumen and wealth of said backwoods hillbillies.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > While I like the idea of coming down hard on them all they represent are backwoods hill billies. They probably are funny to laugh at like that show with the overweight kid in the beauty pageants.
> ...



Why?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2013)

Paglia is Right On.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

If it were Stalanistic, the white trash would be dead or in a gulag.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > While I like the idea of coming down hard on them all they represent are backwoods hill billies. They probably are funny to laugh at like that show with the overweight kid in the beauty pageants.
> ...



There ain't no hills where they live so they ain't hillbillies. Just hygienically challenged white trash.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2013)

And I'll note that the FRACAS is being spun up by the liberal media in order to deflect attention from the Epic Fail of ObamaCare.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2013)

boedicca said:


> And I'll note that the FRACAS is being spun up by the liberal media in order to deflect attention from the Epic Fail of ObamaCare.



That's the scuttlebutt.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 20, 2013)

The Scuttlebutt is such a clever creature.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



As I said - if you could read properly.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Well it seems that between Chick-Fil-A and now Duck Dynasty, there is a silent majority finally speaking out against the gay steamroller.  All those election results that kept stumping strategists that relied on the "facts" discovered via selective and deceptive polling are now clearing up around the edges.  >>_This thread isn't about just Phil Robertson's right to free speech, it's about another topic: the numbers lining up behind him in support_<<

Will the lukewarm "support" in the middle for gay agendas to usurp mainstream values finally see that keeping it in the bedroom is not what gays are up to?

They're up to quite a bit more.  Why don't the numbers add up?  Be careful in 2014 democrats...



> WEST MONROE, La. (CBS Houston) &#8212; *Over 1 million people support boycotting A&E following the suspension of &#8220;Duck Dynasty&#8221; star Phil Robertson*.
> 
> As of Thursday evening, more than 1 million people have &#8220;liked&#8221; the &#8220;Boycott A&E Until Phil Robertson Is Put Back On Duck Dynasty&#8221; Facebook page.
> 
> ...


















Cluck cluck. 

Quack Quack...


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Tell it to Assclapias, he's the one who called them hillbillies and I'm the one who told him he might want to educate himself.  It will save him from making his usual dumbassed comments.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



If you are too stoopid to read posts and follow links, perhaps you should sashay over to the gardening forum.  Moron.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ly-fascist-utterly-stalinist.html#post8326025


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

It could be that people are just tired of the gay tantrum.  They can only close down so many bakers, put so many photographers out of business, end so many careers before someone noticed.   I hope this is the start of a major backlash that only flickered during the Chick Fil A incident.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You dont need to have hills to be hill billies. Only a backwoods, redneck mentality. I still don't get why you wanted me to know about their business acumen?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



The proper term now days is not hillbilly, but well groomed mountain man.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > You have OpEd pieces by her condemning the boycott of the Dixie Chicks, the firings of Olbermann, Bashir, Baldwin and the suspension of Schultz?
> ...



That's fine poopferballs, but I want to make sure the writer is not a hypocrite.

Thus..I asked you for more material.

Also..were you as incensed by the other incidents I posted?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It could be that people are just tired of the gay tantrum.  They can only close down so many bakers, put so many photographers out of business, end so many careers before someone noticed.   I hope this is the start of a major backlash that only flickered during the Chick Fil A incident.



It's more than people being tired of the gay tantrum.  People are legitimately becoming homophobes.  For good reasons.  In California it started with civil unions.  Then it HAD to be marriage; even though it is still illegal in that state according to DOMA's protection of consensus on the question.  From there it HAD to be children in school celebrating the serial pedophile [Harvey Milk] as a "gay hero"; even while sexualized curriculum is otherwise forbidden in schools around children according to APA guidelines.  Then that wasn't enough; children molested as youths now are banned as a matter of law from seeking therapy on their own or with their parents help until they are 18 in CA to fend off unwanted homosexual compulsions even as a result of molestation.  Still not enough.  Now there are laws that make it possible for opposite gendered kids to enter each other's bathrooms at schools thanks to the transgender tweak.  Still not sick of the agenda?  There's more...  Also now in California, it's acceptable and legal for parents and doctors to help a child fulfill a delusion that s/he is the opposite gender by drugging them with hormones to bring about that transformation to later be assited by surgery that amputates that child's healthy organs.

It's not just gays wanting to get married.  The petri dish of California tells us that gays wanting to get married is merely the innoculation stage of the eventual cultural growth.  People read the news and they are quite naturally and understandably shocked, stunned and yes, afraid of what is coming to their state as they watch the rapid moral decay of California reach straight into kindergarten.  That there are strong correlations between homosexuals and child molestation is therefore, not a shocking surprise:



> ATLANTA [2005 Clinical Psychiatry News] -- Substance abuse is *pervasive among gay men *and is so intricately intertwined with *epidemics of *depression, partner abuse, and *childhood sexual abuse *that adequately addressing one issue requires attention to the others as well, said Ronald Stall, Ph.D., chief of prevention research for the division of HIV/AIDS prevention at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta...





> http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/pedophiles.pdf
> Mayo Clinic 2007
> 
> *One of the most obvious examples of an environmental
> ...



So homophobia as it turns out is a completely legitimate emotion.  One should be afraid of that which so clearly and undeniably has advertised and executed its desires to reach and influence children in a most pyschologically abusive way.  

IMHO, the gay agenda is nothing but an organized expression of the classic pedophile grooming process.  There is a group of wealthy gay men funding and urging cooperation on a grand scale: the lavender mafia you hear so much about.  You hear about them precisely because they exist.  Even gays themselves who object to what's happening with respect to influencing children are quickly silenced by leadership that thinks nothing of utilizing blackmail to gain objectives.  It is a mass effort to reach children in a very inappropriate way, under the radar of their guardians and by gaining their trust.  It consists of undiagnosed, and therefore unaware people who are corraling together under a kneejerk compulsion to find more and younger sexual partners...urged and cheered on by wealthy funders and powerful influencers.  It is glossed over and passed off as a "legitimate civil rights concern".  

Play acting man and wife is not a sign of mental stability folks.  Neither is the game of pretend/delusion that ends in you amputating healthy body parts and organs to become a frankenstein monster.  When you can't cope with reality, you shouldn't be elevated to icon status.  You should be laying on a couch in a psychoanalyst's office.

We've made a big mistake and the numbers of folks are lining up to say "this far and no farther"...  It's not just a mild irritation.  It is much much bigger than that.

When a gay cabal forcibly took over the APA in the 1970s, people were stunned and shocked that its scientific ruling principle was not long after summarily discarded without even a vote from the Governing Board.  They predicted what was happening today would come to fruition.  And so it has.  When the undiagnosed take over the controls of the highest officies of mental health [and elsewhere], there are going to be problems.  And so it has come to pass.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 20, 2013)

I would like to know where it is written you have a right not to be offended. Hell I'm offended just about every time I leave my home. Women disregarding my safety by putting on makeup or people texting while driving, guys that wear their hats in restaurants, people who won't control their freaking kids. I could go on but you get the idea, so if these fag organizations want to act like a bully they can expect that every so often someone will punch back.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

Now everything is coming out of the wood works.


New video of Phil Robertson surfaces on YouTube - CNN.com Video


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> I would like to know where it is written you have a right not to be offended. Hell I'm offended just about every time I leave my home. Women disregarding my safety by putting on makeup or people texting while driving, guys that wear their hats in restaurants, people who won't control their freaking kids. I could go on but you get the idea, so if these fag organizations want to act like a bully they can expect that every so often someone will punch back.



It's not being offended that bothers the gay political machine.  It's the frank discussion of homosexuality, it's obvious contradictory purpose to the natural use of the body, normal organ functions and the susceptibility of the colon to putting HIV directly in the bloodstream.  ie: they don't want people referring to gay sex in a manner that is nothing short of promotional..._or else_!  They don't want to scare off youngsters that might experiment with and thereafter imprint themselves with the artificial orientation.  Gotta keep the fresh "chicken" on the table.

I guarantee the most "offensive" thing about Phil Robertson's remarks to gays running the show was that little impressionable ears might have deduced after hearing them that "maybe I shouldn't try out anal sex".


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know where it is written you have a right not to be offended. Hell I'm offended just about every time I leave my home. Women disregarding my safety by putting on makeup or people texting while driving, guys that wear their hats in restaurants, people who won't control their freaking kids. I could go on but you get the idea, so if these fag organizations want to act like a bully they can expect that every so often someone will punch back.
> ...



Men have anal sex with women yet we do not hear about it constantly from the Rwer's.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

Why did Jesus and God not speak anything about hermaphrodites? Maybe the Bible does not because it was not written by God, but humans.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 20, 2013)

Seriously? Another "chik fil A- type" white people persecution movement?

SECEDE ALREADY!!!


----------



## bendog (Dec 20, 2013)

hmmm, non homophobes don't frequent fried chicken and reality shows about rednecks making duck calls.

Don't think about this too hard Dynasty fans.  LOL


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Men have anal sex with women yet we do not hear about it constantly from the Rwer's.



The rarity of anal sex of men with women [who as a group do not statistically prefer it to vaginal sex] is not an issue when discussing the massive spread of HIV/AIDS among the population of people who are spreading it like wildfire because of their only being able to penetrate the body, besides orally, in the anus when it comes to "sex".  

The colon evolved to resorb fluids and large dissolved particles, like the size of viruses, directly back into the bloodstream.  Sex with the colon is like sticking a dirty needle from a promiscuous [statistically true] gay man right into your arm and hoping you don't get HIV.

All anal sex should be avoided between any male and a receptive partner.  The receptive partners of anal sex have the highest risk factor, leaps and bounds above anyone else, of contracting HIV.  The colon's direct-blood link makes anal sex as deadly as playing russian roulette with dirty needles.

But when it comes to teaching all kids , male and female, to avoid anal sex, the media, the CDC and schools remain completely and utterly silent.  When was the last time you saw an article, news release or public discussion on how dangerous anal sex is, why it is and that you should avoid it at all costs?  That's right, probably never.  And the sick thing is the reason you haven't is political.  They don't want little kids experimenting with sex to permanently imprint their orientations to make a decision early on to avoid anal sex completely.  Gay activists want a better crop than that in the future.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

It's cheaper to raise and slaughter ducks than it is for hunting.And you can get the ones you  like, they don't have the gamey taste.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Men have anal sex with women yet we do not hear about it constantly from the Rwer's.
> ...



Thanks doc. But anal sex with heterosexuals is on the rise from this 2008 study. 
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=6428003

If you think the CDC does not put out info on the risks of anal sex, you should visit the website and you will find a lot of info about the dangers.

http://www.cdc.gov


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

> Anal Sex More Popular Than Possibly Expected Among Heterosexual Couples: Center for Disease Control and Prevention Report


Anal Sex More Popular Than Possibly Expected Among Heterosexual Couples: Center for Disease Control and Prevention Report


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> > Anal Sex More Popular Than Possibly Expected Among Heterosexual Couples: Center for Disease Control and Prevention Report
> 
> 
> Anal Sex More Popular Than Possibly Expected Among Heterosexual Couples: Center for Disease Control and Prevention Report



I'm not quite clear on this.  You seem to be happy that anal sex is on the rise, or somehow triumphant about it?

You are aware that anal sex is the #1 vector for spreading the deadly HIV/AIDS epidemic?  This is something you are smug or proud of?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > > Anal Sex More Popular Than Possibly Expected Among Heterosexual Couples: Center for Disease Control and Prevention Report
> ...



Oh yeah! you can see the streamers and fireworks going off since I am so happy about it, but I have never had anal intercourse, so what ever. I am just saying that focusing on anal sex with gays while ignoring breeders that have anal sex is short sighted and hypocritical at best.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Oh yeah! you can see the streamers and fireworks going off since I am so happy about it, but I have never had anal intercourse, so what ever. I am just saying that focusing on anal sex with gays while ignoring breeders that have anal sex is short sighted and hypocritical at best.





Then you agree that all anal sex is bad and we should teach kids to avoid it like the plague it is spreading, correct?  Just think if Phil Robertson got through to just one or two kids considering experimenting with/grafting themselves onto anal sex as an orientation and they decided against it in favor of "breeder" sex...as you say.  That's one or two lives saved.  Good for him.  He should get an award.

I for one am boycotting A&E along with the million or so other people who liked the "boycott A&E" facebook page.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## bendog (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder how one sodomizes a duck.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2013)

The majority of Americans don't support your view, Silhouette, as every day and week and month goes by so obviously show.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You don't know who Camille Paglia is???!!!


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Your argument is with Moonglow and not me.  He's the one who claims you have to have hills to be a hillbilly.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I have no argument with Moonglow. We both agree they are mentally challenged, dirty, white trash. You said I should check out their business acumen and education as if that proves something. I just asked you why but you are avoiding the question for some reason.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The majority of Americans don't support your view, Silhouette, as every day and week and month goes by so obviously show.



You have no fucking idea what the majority of Americans think. All you have is the results of carefully worded polls asking about equality. They have nothing to do with the opinions in the OP, many Americans are in total agreement with him and many more are in partial agreement but no one has the balls to ask those questions. Fuck you and your holier than thou bullshit attitude.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Nope.

Should I?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I never heard of her either. is she someone important?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Dunno.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 20, 2013)

Considering Duck Dynasty's season finale brought in 9.6 million viewers, I doubt the threat of 1 million boycotting A&E scares them much.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As much as I've tried in the past, I just can't fix your stupid assclap.  The men are college educated businessmen who built a multi-million dollar business from scratch.  If you don't see the difference between what they actually are and your racist opinion that they are mentally challenged, dirty, white trash, then neither I or anyone else can open your tight little mind and make you see the light.  Moron.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 20, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of Americans don't support your view, Silhouette, as every day and week and month goes by so obviously show.
> ...



tissue?


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



O.M.G!!!  Now I know that you are just a talking point spewing sheeple.  I thought you liberals thought you were the enlightened ones.  Paglia is one of the preeminent lesbian/feminist/liberal thinkers in the US.  LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camille_Paglia


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I dont see how that keeps them from being backwoods, dirty, white trash? Just look at them and look at their views. David Duke is the same and he ran for office.  I just dont get your point in mentioning that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I think you have it confused. People that are capable of independent thought without having to be supported by an icon of their beliefs are usually enlightened. Those that get their views spoon fed to them via Rush Limbaugh are usually the ones lacking in enlightenment.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 20, 2013)

The Gay Rights group GLAAD is suffering some of it's worst backlash from it's members in nearly half a decade. The uproar is a result of its successful campaign to have star Phil Robertson suspended from the show "Duck Dynasty" over alleged anti gay comments he made during an interview with GQ magazine. 

The mindset is that gays automatically agree with everything GLAAD does. I'm sorry to those on the left that think all homosexuals agree with them at all times.



> In the fallout over Wednesday&#8217;s suspension of &#8220;Duck Dynasty&#8221; star Phil Robertson by A&E for anti-gay and racist remarks, GLAAD is experiencing record levels of backlash.
> 
> &#8220;In the five-and-a-half years I&#8217;ve worked at GLAAD, I&#8217;ve never received so many violently angry phone calls and social media posts attacking GLAAD for us speaking out against these comments,&#8221; the media watchdog organization&#8217;s vice president of communications Rich Ferraro told TheWrap.
> 
> ...



&#8216;Duck Dynasty&#8217; Fallout: GLAAD Reeling From Biggest Backlash in Years, Says Rep - The Wrap


----------



## Plasmaball (Dec 20, 2013)

neat


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 20, 2013)

Good. It's about time the gay community take some of their own medicine up their ass for a change.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 20, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good. It's about time the gay community take some of their own medicine* up their ass* for a change.



Interesting imagery, bro.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

They aren't used to opposition.  They are used to crushing bakers and photographers.   They can't believe that they ran into someone they can't control.  

No doubt GLAAD cheered when Phil was suspended.  Another voice silenced.  A&E thought that they could suspend Phil and get away with it.   That network never dreamed in a million years that the family and sponsors would bail.  Especially sponsors.  Isn't that where gays carry the most weight, by threatening sponsors?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 20, 2013)

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Good. It's about time the gay community take some of their own medicine* up their ass* for a change.
> ...



You noticed ehh  ?


----------



## Vox (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



he is just envious. so is moonglow.
THEY have millions and fame, and they don't deserve it, being hillybillys


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Well said Camille, well said.
> 
> I speak with authority here, because I was openly gay before the Stonewall rebellion, when it cost you something to be so. And I personally feel as a libertarian that people have the right to free thought and free speech, Paglia, a professor at the University of the Arts in Philadelphia, said on Laura Ingrahams radio show Thursday.
> 
> ...



I hate to disagree because you seem well intended.  But the 'dialogue' ended about 50 years ago.


----------



## Zander (Dec 20, 2013)

Camille Paglia is a brilliant woman.  I do not always agree with her, but in this case she's dead on balls accurate.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2013)

Never underestimate the power of the duck....
Duck power.... Yeah!


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2013)

You go ducky!


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of Americans don't support your view, Silhouette, as every day and week and month goes by so obviously show.
> ...



332-206.  That should be a clue as to what the Majority of Americans support.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 20, 2013)

GLAAD can often be overly sensitive.  This is one of those times.  They need to back away from this.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 20, 2013)

A&E in their brave stance (keep in mind the interview was 3 months ago, and they knew the content) will be running massive Duck Dynasty marathons over Christmas. 

Now the family is drawing a line in the sand, and saying they will not be filming anything with out him. 

It is the most successful reality based program in history. Worth and estimated 100s of millions of dollars. 

Brave, brave A&E. Lets all laugh at the corner they painted themselves in for caving into bullshit put out by some small, totally intolerant, hypocritical, group like GLAAD.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 20, 2013)

A&E responds with suspending the guy indefinitely to show they are responding to the complaints.
A&E will run a marathon of the show.With the guy in the shows.... Huh?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 20, 2013)

Sounds like the Fascist Fags don't like it they get pushback from their bullying.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## OKTexas (Dec 20, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Now we have the candyass chiming in. Has nothing to do with the subject at hand, even blue states voted not to allow fag marriage, and BTW your numbers are wrong.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope Glaad takes it in the shorts over this.


----------



## Richard-H (Dec 20, 2013)

On one hand, I thought that Phil Robertson's statements were disgusting and idiotic, however:

If you film a documentary, for instance, about wild tigers, don't be shocked or disgusted when a tiger kills an eats an antelope.

A&E chose to make a reality show about dumb ass rednecks. Why are they suddenly surprised when their dumb ass redneck acts like a dumb ass redneck? If they thought that his being a dumb ass redneck was all an act - that dumb ass rednecks don't really exist - then A&E are a bunch of dumb asses.

They bought a kangaroo, they paid for a kangaroo, and not surprisingly, they got a kangaroo. What's their problem?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Considering Duck Dynasty's season finale brought in 9.6 million viewers, I doubt the threat of 1 million boycotting A&E scares them much.



For every person of the one million who liked the Facebook A&E boycott, at least 10 more did not log on who agreed.  So your numbers are deceiving just like the polls.  I think A&E really needs to be worried...


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

Richard-H said:


> On one hand, I thought that Phil Robertson's statements were disgusting and idiotic, however:
> 
> If you film a documentary, for instance, about wild tigers, don't be shocked or disgusted when a tiger kills an eats an antelope.
> 
> ...



See my last post.  Surly not all 10 million who are in agreement with the Duck Dynasty guy are "dumbass rednecks".  Way to alienate undecided voters..  Now who's the dumbass?


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 20, 2013)

From the same link:



> The organization is also currently researching companies who use Robertson as a spokesperson.
> 
> Silence is agreement in this case, he said. With such egregious anti-gay and racist comments, those companies that choose to be affiliated with this family need to speak out.



Pathetic. GLAAD is now using the same crap tactics that Jesse Jackasson and Al Sharpie use.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

If that is not the stupidest thing I ever heard of.  They are treating Phil Robertson as if he peddles cereal and has a Nike shoe named after him.  Like he can be hurt in this way.  Unbelievable simply delusional.

The show's sponsors already stand behind Robertson 100%.  The only company that uses Robertson as a spokesman is his own.  Good luck with complaints to Duck Commander.

Can people really be this stupid?   Did their brains run out of all their asses?    Surely his blowing off Barbra Walters gave GLAAD something of a clue as to what Phil Robertson thinks of pop culture.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

Notice Phil Robertson didn't make the rounds apologizing.  He didn't do the expected Paula Deen thing.

The Robertsons simply cannot be hurt by the likes of GLAAD!   They are very wealthy, do not have a lavish lifestyle and there is only one of the product they sell and they have it.  It's not like if someone wants a duck call they can get another kind.    They have acres of land in the Louisiana backwoods. Maybe the gays will mince out there for a protest.  Between the gators, snakes and hunting accidents one or two might get back.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 20, 2013)

Even as an atheist who fully supports gay rights, im still glad they are getting backlash. You can't ask for entire nation to have tolerance for your gay lifestyle, then turn around and not tolerate Christian lifestyles. Its fucking hypocritical. Yes the Bible is totally lame, but you have to learn to tolerate it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 20, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Even as an atheist who fully supports gay rights, im still glad they are getting backlash. You can't ask for entire nation to have tolerance for your gay lifestyle, then turn around and not tolerate Christian lifestyles. Its fucking hypocritical. Yes the Bible is totally lame, but you have to learn to tolerate it.



Hey, I can appreciate the honesty, pal. Good on you, sir.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't put it into exact words but, this is rather ironic. I sat there imagining the looks on GLAAD's faces when they got buffeted by the backlash. I'm sitting there thinking "wow, even the liberals are behind this guy, GLAAD and A&E really stunk it up if even the liberals are supporting this guy."

It's absolutely hilarious to watch as everything GLAAD fought for is backfiring on them. This is the price they pay for their spitefulness and hypocrisy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Haters will always hate, and Assbitepiass will always have his head up his own ass.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



lol, you low life amoral lying shit heads.

God, you have no shame for all the lies you tell day in and day out.

It is comforting to remember that God is not mocked without consequences.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



But, but, but day's Hill billeees!


lol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Well said Camille, well said.
> ...



For ass kissers like you maybe, dipshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

&#8220;To express yourself in a magazine in an interview &#8212; this is the level of punitive PC, utterly fascist, utterly Stalinist, OK, that my liberal colleagues in the Democratic Party and on college campuses have supported and promoted over the last several decades,&#8221; Paglia said. &#8220;This is the whole legacy of free speech 1960&#8217;s that have been lost by my own party.&#8221;

&#8220;I think that this intolerance by gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility,&#8221; Paglia said. &#8220;This is not the mark of a true intellectual life. This is why there is no cultural life now in the U.S. Why nothing is of interest coming from the major media in terms of cultural criticism. Why the graduates of the Ivy League with their A, A, A+ grades are complete cultural illiterates, etc. is because they are not being educated in any way to give respect to opposing view points.&#8221;


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How many multi-million-dollar companies have YOU built from nothing?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> GLAAD can often be overly sensitive.  This is one of those times.  They need to back away from this.



I hope they don't though.

I hope that they keep the pressure on A+E to keep Phil off the show, then the Robertsons leave for another network and really kick A+E in the nuts for being such cowards.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Ahhh.   And repeating the same shit about Southerners that's spewed by others on the left is being "enlightened".

When you point at your own bigotry to prove a point, all you've proven is that you're a bigot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 20, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> From the same link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the kind if fascism Paglia was trying to warn people  about.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



No. I only pointed at his stupidity and amazement that we never heard of this card carrying liberal icon. Try and keep up.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



In November, Americans were polled.  The majority rejected the party of hate that refers to homosexuals as "fags".  RE-JECT-ED.  In case you missed it, the final electoral vote tally was 332-206.

As for your lone, pathetic, impotent claim about gay marriage...I present you with a cold hard dose of truth:






See that big blob of red getting bigger and bigger.  That is called a trend.  You'll notice the closer we get to 2014...the more red shows up.  This doesn't bode well for you loser...you're being passed by...the world is leaving you behind and you are power-less to stop it.  
POW-ER-LESS.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Duck Dynasty's season finale brought in 9.6 million viewers, I doubt the threat of 1 million boycotting A&E scares them much.
> ...



President Romney agrees with the polls being wrong.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

Just like you are powerless to stop legalized bestiality.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 20, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> Well it seems that between Chick-Fil-A and now Duck Dynasty, there is a silent majority finally speaking out against the gay steamroller.  All those election results that kept stumping strategists that relied on the "facts" discovered via selective and deceptive polling are now clearing up around the edges.  >>_This thread isn't about just Phil Robertson's right to free speech, it's about another topic: the numbers lining up behind him in support_<<
> 
> Will the lukewarm "support" in the middle for gay agendas to usurp mainstream values finally see that keeping it in the bedroom is not what gays are up to?
> 
> ...



Seem to remember the Dixie Chicks getting in trouble over their right to free speech once.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 20, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Right, the will of the people was over ridden in most of those states by judges that invented rights that did exist before. I sincerely hope those judges die a slow and miserable death for the destruction they wrongfully brought to this country. 3-4% of the population doesn't have the right to force their fucked up practices on the rest of us. I used to say live and let live but after some of the shit I've seen these fag activist pull, fuck-em they can all go to hell. You folks are producing more bigots than you will want to deal with with all that in your face bull shit and you keep getting in my face I will no longer remain calm or silent.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then you can't really claim to be enlightened, can you?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

> Paglia: Duck Dynasty uproar utterly fascist, utterly Stalinist



Goose stepping marches thrown in for free.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 20, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Right, the will of the people was over ridden in most of those states by judges that invented rights that did exist before. I sincerely hope those judges die a slow and miserable death for the destruction they wrongfully brought to this country. 3-4% of the population doesn't have the right to force their fucked up practices on the rest of us. I used to say live and let live but after some of the shit I've seen these fag activist pull, fuck-em they can all go to hell. You folks are producing more bigots than you will want to deal with with all that in your face bull shit and you keep getting in my face I will no longer remain calm or silent.



Well instead of helping repel the gay agenda, by using derogatory terms and vitrole you are actually giving them a leg up.  When you want to calm down, join the rest of us who are going to tamp back the gay progress using the civil process of the courts.  Keep your eye on this Utah thing.  That judge citing the Windsor case in overturning a state's constitution without the permission of the governed means that that judge meant for this case to be heard by SCOTUS.  Think about that for awhile.  He meant for this case to go before SCOTUS and particularly to be examined in light of what was said in the Windsor Opinion.

What was said in the Windsor Opinion was that each state's broad-swath citizenry has had a constitutional right from the start of our country to present day to weigh in on consensus on the question of who may or may not marry within their boundaries.  The Court cited Loving v Virginia and then went on to not guarantee gay marriage; saying it was only "allowed" "in some states".  That was Them saying "we don't hold that the 14th applies to homosexual behaviors to the exclusion of other behaviors like polygamy, 13 year olds etc. marrying also"  They even referred to these other "oddball" marriages as in the same class as gay marriage.  

There has been no, zero, findings that gays have a federally protected right to marry, only a state-protected one and only in those states where it is allowed by consensus.  You can rest easy knowing that as the Utah case marches forward, the trojan horse in the DOMA Opinion will be unveiled for all to see.  And gay marriage will be defined as only valid in those states where a broad swath voted it in.  There are three states only that qualify in this regard.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Nothing shall come from nothing, I speak anon.~ King Lear

I built a business, but I never aspired  to be filthy rich. You only need so much in life, too much is a sin.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 20, 2013)

The liberal echo chamber in full throttle.

I love seeing the Robertsons make absolute monkeys out of these libs.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2013)

Vox said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





> &#8230;20And he said to Him, "Teacher, I have kept all these things from my youth up." 21Looking at him, Jesus felt a love for him and said to him, "One thing you lack: go and sell all you possess and give to the poor, and you will have treasure in heaven; and come, follow Me." 22But at these words he was saddened, and he went away grieving, for he was one who owned much property.&#8230;
> 
> 23And Jesus, looking around, said to His disciples, "How hard it will be for those who are wealthy to enter the kingdom of God!"&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;24The disciples were amazed at His words. But Jesus answered again and said to them, "Children, how hard it is to enter the kingdom of God! 25"It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God.



Mark 20:25

Oh Phil is a good Christian that is lying to himself like all rich people that claim to be a Christian and think they are going to dwell in heaven..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 21, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



The article in GQ mag has Phil referring to himself as poor white trash. Take it up with him if you have a problemo.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Of course I can silly rabbit. Its in my signature. Enlightened doesn't mean you know someone. Enlightened means you know things that matter. Whoever this person is does not matter. I'm sure she is nice since she is a liberal but she really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Right, the will of the people was over ridden in most of those states by judges that invented rights that did exist before. I sincerely hope those judges die a slow and miserable death for the destruction they wrongfully brought to this country. 3-4% of the population doesn't have the right to force their fucked up practices on the rest of us. I used to say live and let live but after some of the shit I've seen these fag activist pull, fuck-em they can all go to hell. You folks are producing more bigots than you will want to deal with with all that in your face bull shit and you keep getting in my face I will no longer remain calm or silent.
> ...



I'm done playing nice with anyone I think is pushing an agenda that is bad for the country. These mf's want to level accusations of racism or bigotry fine I wonder how they would feel if we demonstrated REAL racism or bigotry. I've been calm for the last 40 years watching liberal policies destroy our society, I'm done being calm.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 21, 2013)

Apparently Camille hasn't heard of "employment contracts".


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 21, 2013)

The Right has found a lesbian they can like.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Apparently Camille hasn't heard of "employment contracts".


You missed the entire point of her words.  Was that deliberate or because you just couldn't figure it iut?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Camille hasn't heard of "employment contracts".
> ...



No actually I didn't.  I'm basing my post on it.  She talked of "people have the right to free thought and free speech" and "religious freedom".  Which tells me she doesn't know what a morals clause is.


----------



## rdean (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh those gays.  The nerve of them.  Not liking being compared to "humandogfuckers".  Such intolerance.  

And the way they want to take over your life.

Anyone know any?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> Oh those gays.  The nerve of them.  Not liking being compared to "humandogfuckers".  Such intolerance.
> 
> And the way they want to take over your life.
> 
> Anyone know any?



Yep, to a Christian both are sinners, imagine that, and that's all that was said. But the fagtavist got to make a fucking federal case of it, so screw-em.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Dec 21, 2013)

Once again, this was between Phil and A&E. If you're getting angry at the LGBT community because of what happened to Phil, you're wrong.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> Once again, this was between Phil and A&E. If you're getting angry at the LGBT community because of what happened to Phil, you're wrong.



Then you haven't seen the lies the fagtivist are spewing, if I could have reached through the TV I would have strangled the lying freak Megan Kelly interviewed. He didn't spin the story he lied and cried about what would his 2 month old daughter think of him if she heard what Phil said. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, this was between Phil and A&E. If you're getting angry at the LGBT community because of what happened to Phil, you're wrong.
> ...



That was after A&E suspended Phil. The LGBT community was in no way involved with his suspension.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 21, 2013)

Stupid OP. It is capitalism in action. The privately owned company is suspending it's employee. Would you rather the govt. control the private companies decision?


----------



## Kosh (Dec 21, 2013)

This is all about the far left trying to silence anyone that opposes them.

Gays are upset over a word and that is the bottom line, they want to force the church to accept them via government laws and regulations. It is the very thing they claim they don't want the church to do them.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> The Right has found a lesbian they can like.



Camille has  always been awesome   No matter who she slags. Left or right.

She's your version of my favorite of all times, and no offense to Camille but she pales next to Blatchford.

And you know what? I never knew she was gay till you just told me. I just never thought about it.



I never thought about it.


----------



## Spiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

Duck Dynasty "outrage" completely manufactured


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 21, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> Duck Dynasty "outrage" completely manufactured




Could be. It is a reality show. Controversy=attention and publicity. I don't agree with the guy but I don't think he is a bad person because of his beliefs unless he actively tries to hurt those he doesn't agree with.

I think they are making a mistake banning him, it is a reality show let him show his reality. If the public doesn't like it then they will react. His employer reserves the right to do what they see fit of course, it's in the contract he signed I would imagine.

It could be a bid for ratings. Just think of the buzz and viewers when they welcome him back to the show (if that's what happens).


----------



## mskafka (Dec 21, 2013)

> 'I think that this intolerance OF gay activists toward the full spectrum of human beliefs is a sign of immaturity, juvenility'.



I think that it's evidence of an elaborate deception, which targeted gays and African Americans.  If one doesn't understand objective vs. subjective, logical fallacies, political strategies, etc...he will be incapable of recognizing BS, when he reads it.  And that is a dangerous thing.    

When approaching any article that deals with divisive right/left issues; such as:

LGBT, African Americans, Israel, women's rights, Islam, entitlement programs, war on Christianity, war on the White man---one should instinctively approach the article with skepticism.  There are usually MANY holes (lies by omission) to be found.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



For people who hate Gay sex so much, they spend an awful lot of time thinking about it. 

Kind of like the vegetarian who can't stop talking about Steak.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I see you working; you want the rest of the world to be just as miserable as you are.  



OKTexas said:


> 3-4% of the population doesn't have the right to force their fucked up practices on the rest of us. I used to say live and let live but after some of the shit I've seen these fag activist pull, fuck-em they can all go to hell.


Yeah, wanting equality is just so inconvenient for you.  Besides...if you're just going to end up being equal, what is the point...right?

Can you feel that Rightwing tolerance folks?  



OKTexas said:


> [
> You folks are producing more bigots than you will want to deal with with all that in your face bull shit and you keep getting in my face I will no longer remain calm or silent.



What are you going to do tiny?  Post on 2 message boards.  Face it, your day is past...your ideology is dying....and you're powerless to stop it.

POW
ER
LESS


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...








And absolutely nobody else. Bring it on...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It could be that people are just tired of the gay tantrum.  They can only close down so many bakers, put so many photographers out of business, end so many careers before someone noticed.   I hope this is the start of a major backlash that only flickered during the Chick Fil A incident.



Yes, because standing up for homophobia and bigotry is going to make you guys look really good.  

Hey, you know what, maybe, just maybe you all need to just drop the gay stuff and get over yourselves.  

But then you might have to ask yourselves why you keep voting to let rich people fuck you over.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mine eyes have seen the glory 
 of the coming of the lord, 
 He is trampling out the vintage 
 where the grapes of wrath are stored,
 He hath loosed his fateful lightning
 of His terrible swift sword,
 His truth is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on

 I have seen Him in the watch fires
 of a hundred circling camps,
 They have builded Him an altar
 in the evening dews and damps, 
 I can read his righteous sentence
 in the dim and daring lamps,
 His day is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on

 I have read a fiery Gospel
 writ in burnished rows of steel,
 "As ye deal with My contemners
 so with you My grace shall deal,"
 Let the Hero born of woman
 crush the serpent with His heel,
 Since God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on 

He has sounded forth the trumpet
 that shall never call retreat,
 He is sitting out the hearts of men
 before His judgment seat,
 Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him!
 Be jubilant, my feet,
 Our God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on


 The following stanzas are presented
 as sung by The Mormon Tabernacle Choir in 1960

 In the beauty of the lilies
 Christ was born across the sea,
 With a glory in his bosom
 that transfigures you and me,
 As He died to make men holy
 let us live to make men free,
 His truth is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on 

 He is coming like the glory
 of the morning on the wave,
 He is wisdom to the mighty
 He is honor to the brave,
 So the world shall be His footstool
 and the soul of wrong His slave,
 Our God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what happens when the genes get screwed up and you get half a male and half a female in the same body.
IE 'Histrionics'.

 Can't you see this dude and a hundred others like him prancing the Gladd office in their flannel 'Jammies' drinking hot chocolate?
All Phil did was speak frankly about what gay men do with their penises to each other. It's not like it's a secret.
 Did he speak frankly about 'Bull-Dyke' Rachael Maddcow does to her 'wife'?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Camille hasn't heard of "employment contracts".
> ...



Does it really matter?

Feigned stupidity is worse than the genuine sort because it is deliberate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

My favorite song comes to mind when I read of these fascist taking over our culture:

Mine eyes have seen the glory 
 of the coming of the lord, 
 He is trampling out the vintage 
 where the grapes of wrath are stored,
 He hath loosed his fateful lightning
 of His terrible swift sword,
 His truth is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on

 I have seen Him in the watch fires
 of a hundred circling camps,
 They have builded Him an altar
 in the evening dews and damps, 
 I can read his righteous sentence
 in the dim and daring lamps,
 His day is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on

 I have read a fiery Gospel
 writ in burnished rows of steel,
 "As ye deal with My contemners
 so with you My grace shall deal,"
 Let the Hero born of woman
 crush the serpent with His heel,
 Since God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on 

He has sounded forth the trumpet
 that shall never call retreat,
 He is sitting out the hearts of men
 before His judgment seat,
 Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him!
 Be jubilant, my feet,
 Our God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on


 The following stanzas are presented
 as sung by The Mormon Tabernacle Choir in 1960

 In the beauty of the lilies
 Christ was born across the sea,
 With a glory in his bosom
 that transfigures you and me,
 As He died to make men holy
 let us live to make men free,
 His truth is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on 

 He is coming like the glory
 of the morning on the wave,
 He is wisdom to the mighty
 He is honor to the brave,
 So the world shall be His footstool
 and the soul of wrong His slave,
 Our God is marching on 

 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! Glory! Glory! Hallelujah 
 Glory! Glory ! Hallelujah! His truth is marching on


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Spiderman said:


> Duck Dynasty "outrage" completely manufactured



Spoken like the true fascist libtard, only concerned about free speech when it hits his own, and could not careless if it hits someone else, and jumps in glee if an opponent.

Can anyone here imagine the uproar if a black lesbian social studies major had been fired for talking to people at a customer meeting about how white males have been killing lesbians for centuries and deserved to die for it (kinda like how so many of them say Southerners should be killed for treason for defending slavery in the Civil War).

There would be a national storm of outrage on every major TV network maybe even FOX as well. We would be seeing story after news story 24/7 till that company rehired that dike. The Justus Department would be loosing the dogs of lawsuits and threats of lawsuits until that company prostrated itself upon the altar of 'I Luv Lesbos'.

But if it targets a Southerner like Paula Deen for things said more than 30 years ago *maybe* or some evangelical Bible thumper, then it's 'lets ALL pile in and get some of that scalp!'


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 21, 2013)

It is the fate of political factions - including, quite frequently, the Liberal camp - to fail to realize when they have pushed the Mainstream too far, and then they are inexplicably surprised when the Mainstream begins to push back - with push-back triggering a great wailing and gnashing of teeth and whiney-biotch behaviors.

This outspoken fellow isn't exactly 'mainstream', but what he says _resonates_ with much of the Mainstream, and we're beginning to see just how far out of alignment LGBT activism is with that same Mainstream, and how much resentment they've accrued in recent times.

We are seeing Reaction... in both a literal and a political metaphorical sense... entirely predictable and understandable.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Dec 21, 2013)

Kosh said:


> This is all about the far left trying to silence anyone that opposes them.
> 
> Gays are upset over a word and that is the bottom line, they want to force the church to accept them via government laws and regulations. It is the very thing they claim they don't want the church to do them.



This is all about A&E not wanting Phil representing their network. Nothing more, nothing less.

The LGBT community had nothing to do with his suspension.


----------



## Seawytch (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> I'm done playing nice with anyone I think is pushing an agenda that is bad for the country. These mf's want to level accusations of racism or bigotry fine I wonder how they would feel if we demonstrated REAL racism or bigotry. I've been calm for the last 40 years watching liberal policies destroy our society, I'm done being calm.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 21, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



You don't hear it because that is not the issue, you would like it to be the issue but it is not.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> Once again, this was between Phil and A&E. If you're getting angry at the LGBT community because of what happened to Phil, you're wrong.



You mean that just because GLADD bitched a bitch in behalf of gays we shouldn't blame them?  Really?


----------



## Freewill (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Quacky said:
> ...



Maybe just a little bit?

http://www.shreveporttimes.com/arti...8010/GLADD-slams-Duck-Dynasty-vile-remarks-GQ

GLAAD has issued a statement condemning the remarks as "littered with outdated stereotypes and blatant misinformation."

Says GLAAD spokesman Wilson Cruz: "Phil and his family claim to be Christian, but Phil's lies about an entire community fly in the face of what true Christians believe. He clearly knows nothing about gay people or the majority of Louisianans  and Americans  who support legal recognition for loving and committed gay and lesbian couples. Phil's decision to push vile and extreme stereotypes is a stain on A&E and his sponsors who now need to re-examine their ties to someone with such public disdain for LGBT people and families."

GLAAD says it has reached out to A&E to see if the network stands behind Robertson's comments.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's actually gays constantly trying to push their lifestyle on us.


----------



## Seawytch (Dec 21, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



So? No where in any statement from GLAAD do I see them asking that he be fired or even suspended as he has been? A simple statement that A&E does not stand by the opinions of their bigoted reality "star" seems like all they were asking for.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And how are they doing that, exactly?  

I mean, i know that you have the occassional preacher who wakes up next to boy hooker and a pile of Crystal meth, but that's really not the gays fault.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



And the neoMarxist libtards push that crap on us too, anything to destroy America.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Well i never really cared about the peverse lifestyle. Knew it is a sin against God, but it was their lives. Now people like yourself are demanding everyone to accept them no matter what. Even obama are sending some gay atheletes to represent the united states.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 21, 2013)

Gosh, way too much information in this thread that I was in no way interested in knowing.....  


I thought this "Ducks vs Chicks" thread was going to be about *Duck* Dynasty vs. The Dixie *Chicks*, and how the overwhelming responses for both groups are similar....only the whole Nation of republicans were demanding the Dixie Chicks livelyhood be destroyed for their comments.....

about free speech.......


hmmmmm, I guess not?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Actually I don't care what they do. I'm just sick of their whining about how oppressed they are. If they want to be treated like everyone else, maybe if they just shut the fuck up, they'll eventually reach that point.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Duck Dynasty's season finale brought in 9.6 million viewers, I doubt the threat of 1 million boycotting A&E scares them much.
> ...



Yeah yeah whatever. A&E has nothing to be worried about. The guy said some stupid shit as a representative of the network. He was punished. He should take the punishment like the man he claims to be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Awesome.  

Guy, here's the thing. You don't have a right to be a bigot.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> I'm done playing nice with anyone I think is pushing an agenda that is bad for the country. These mf's want to level accusations of racism or bigotry fine I wonder how they would feel if we demonstrated REAL racism or bigotry. I've been calm for the last 40 years watching liberal policies destroy our society, I'm done being calm.



Somebody should save this post for future evidence at this guy's trial


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 21, 2013)

Phil was asked his opinion and h gave it. That's called free speech in America. There are 'gay-pride parades all over the country and the way some participants behave is disgusting. I don't want to watch them so I don't watch them. 
If 'gays' don't like what Phil says don't listen to him. Easy.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 21, 2013)

dannyboys said:


> _Phil was asked his opinion and h gave it. That's called free speech in America. There are 'gay-pride parades all over the country and the way some participants behave is disgusting. I don't want to watch them so I don't watch them. If 'gays' don't like what Phil says don't listen to him. Easy_.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Those Robertsons aren't dumb ducks.  They figured out why A&E set up the interview with GQ knowing what questions were going to be asked.

Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson and family lash back at A&E | Mail Online

They were punishing them for not caving into the initial demand to stop the praying and the guns.

Sources within the close-knit Louisiana clan say they are convinced A&E are manipulating the controversial situation to bring them &#8211; and particularly Robertson &#8211; back into line after Television executives grew tired of the family pushing their deeply-held, Christian beliefs.
They also think the network could have done something to stop the controversial GQ article being made public, because* an A&E representative was present during the interview with patriarch, Roberston, 67.
*

Now that's an interesting little factoid.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You don't have the right to not be bigoted against if your gay.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 21, 2013)

GLAAD brought this upon themselves.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Lol, you don't get it at all. I said i don't think the gay lifestyle in my faith is right, but it's their life. Just don't go out of your way to show or tell me. My statement is no more bigotted than you calling others hillbilly's or red necks.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope the family dumps A&E they would have no problem finding a new network.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Dec 21, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Just don't go out of your way to show or tell me.



_You take away the biggest part of me............_


----------



## Peterf (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Do you know I think he DOES have to right to be a bigot.    Just as long as someone does not ACT in a way to damage someone else they have the right to be as bigoted as thy wish.

And, f course, we have a real problem of deciding what bigotry is.   For example some people consider my loathing of Islam as bigotry whereas it is actually just simple common sense.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




  There is bigotry on both sides of this argument.  Govt can not punish one for being a bigot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> I hope the family dumps A&E they would have no problem finding a new network.



Duck Dynasty isn't the only television program they have.   They also have a show on the outdoor channel.

They picked a fight with the wrong clan.  A&E had just had it with all that God stuff, and used GQ to put an end to it.  It backfired.

The family said:

It is our belief that they knew what was going to happen and then used the situation to exercise control over Phil.
It is our understanding that when the TV executives came up with the concept for the show they wanted it to be a case of people laughing at a bunch of backward rednecks.
But when it didnt turn out like that and people actually started identifying with the way the family behaved and were laughing with them, not at them, they became uncomfortable. It did not sit will with the New York TV types.  


Read more: Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson and family lash back at A&E | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Notice Phil Robertson didn't make the rounds apologizing.  He didn't do the expected Paula Deen thing.
> 
> The Robertsons simply cannot be hurt by the likes of GLAAD!   They are very wealthy, do not have a lavish lifestyle and there is only one of the product they sell and they have it.  It's not like if someone wants a duck call they can get another kind.    They have acres of land in the Louisiana backwoods. Maybe the gays will mince out there for a protest.  Between the gators, snakes and hunting accidents one or two might get back.



  There are plenty of other duck call makers. But I'd be willing to bet Duck Commander sets record sales this year. I'd go out and buy one even if I didnt hunt.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.

Cue drama.

Of course Palin and Fox had to pipe in calling his suspension an attack on free speech and freedom of religion. 

But where were they when the Dixie Chicks practiced their right to free speech when they criticized the invasion of Iraq back in 2003? I don't recall Fox spending hours defending THEIR right to free speech after the group was boycotted and lost sponsorships and deals over their comments.

How about a more recent example?

After Bashir resigned over his comments about Palin, she went on Fox and said, "Those with that platform, with a microphone, a camera in their face, they have to have some more responsibility taken".

Shouldn't she have given that same advice to Phil Robertson from Duck Dynasty? After all, he has a platform, a microphone, a camera in his face. Millions of people watch his show. He likely insulted some of them with his remarks. Shouldn't he be held to the same standards by the right-wing media as Bashir was? Bashir was punished. Why is it wrong to punish Phil?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > From the same link:
> ...



"Peace is the absence of opposition to socialism"....in other words, keep your opponents silenced.  This was the way of Marxism, and it is the same for progressives today.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the family dumps A&E they would have no problem finding a new network.
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Dec 21, 2013)

I wish my parents never instilled in me "_don't use poor actions of others to justify your actions."_

Woulda been easier that way.


----------



## Destroyer2 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's because their big imaginary friend in the sky "justifies" their bigotry.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Notice Phil Robertson didn't make the rounds apologizing.  He didn't do the expected Paula Deen thing.
> ...



There might be other duck call makers but there is only one that exactly reproduces the call of a duck and they have it.   If anyone in the world wants a duck call that makes that sound, they have to buy a Duck Commander.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 21, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Notice Phil Robertson didn't make the rounds apologizing.  He didn't do the expected Paula Deen thing.
> ...



if you do 

go through 

duck commander (family business)

Duck Calls | Duck Commander

*not *duck dynasty (A&E partnered)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



  I've got several. Bought before they became famous.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> From the same link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might well be GLAAD's problem.  They think they are dealing with Tiger Woods or Michael Jordan and have corporate sponsors that they can pressure.    They aren't.   The Robertsons only promote their own products.   Looking for additional companies who use Robertson as a spokesperson is one of the stupidest things GLAAD could say.  It exhibits a profound ignorance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 21, 2013)

This is a good dialogue as far lefties and far righties explore the boundaries of business relationships and religious expression.


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 21, 2013)

"The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
...................................

This is not about Duck Dynasty for me. I tried to watch twice and couldn't get through more than 10 or 15 minutes.

It is about Political Correctness run amuck.

You are entitled to your own opinion...and to express it as part of the liberty of discussion which is supposed to be part of the foundations of this country....BUT only if it is an opinion shared by Liberals.

They are all about *Control*...and it shows more and more every day.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2013)

MACAULAY said:


> "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...................................
> 
> This is not about Duck Dynasty for me. I tried to watch twice and couldn't get through more than 10 or 15 minutes.
> ...



The so-called political correctness in incidents like this is coming from the Right, not the Left.

The attacks from the right are on anyone who feels they have the right to find this guy's opinions offensive.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 21, 2013)

Thread fail. The ones currently crying and trying to get someone removed is the lgbt community.

There is PLENTY of intolerant behavior by both sides.

America has become a nation of thin skinned pussies


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2013)

How many conservatives have you heard say,

gay and black Americans have every right to object to what Phil Robertson said and believes, if they so choose?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

pfeeesh

rodeo clown doing a skit

the selfie

and the beat goes on

no one's playing a victim. the discussion has been about A&E

why must you lie?


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> How many conservatives have you heard say,
> 
> gay and black Americans have every right to object to what Phil Robertson said and believes, if they so choose?



That's all we've been hearing from faggots and blacks is WHINING and CRYING for the last FIFTY YEARS.

Where the fuck you been?


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Dec 21, 2013)

Freewill said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



So now GLAAD represents the entire LGBT community? Cool, I guess that means the KKK represent all conservatives, and pedophile preists represent the entire Catholic church.

Or maybe we shouldn't try to blanket an entire demographic based the actions of a few within it.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> How many conservatives have you heard say,
> 
> gay and black Americans have every right to object to what Phil Robertson said and believes, if they so choose?



omg, are they stupid they don't know that already?
good grief
we see who's playing victims...and you are just fine in keeping it stirred up


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



  Not to be confrontational but thats BS. I've used all kinds of calls over the years and theirs really dont work any better then the others. It's all in HOW you use it.
 You dont just blow through them.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Ahhh.  How much is too much?  Let me guess -- more than you have, less than the Robertson's have.


----------



## squinch (Dec 21, 2013)

As usual you phony conservatives are in full deflect mode.  The gays did the same think Robertson did; spoke their minds.  It was a corporation (A&E) who took action and suspended Robertson.  And because so many of you so called conservatives are actually corporate ass kissers, you want to blame anyone but the corporation.
By the way, Phil Robertson is a pompous ass.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

I dare any gay to openly speak out against GLAAD's agenda and see how long it takes for the gay mafia to squash that gay person into oblivion, ridicule them and run them out on a rail publicly.  Very different from the "control mechanisms" that the KKK etc. do not have on other conservatives in this day and age.  The lavender mafia is the new "good old KKK" when it comes to brutal tactics and blind objectives.



J.E.D said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Yes, A&E does have something to be worried about.  Actually, my numbers were probably a little off.  The true numbers reflect more likely 100 people who didn't log onto Facebook and like the "Boycott A&E" page, that felt the same way.  So that would be closer to 100 million who are at least interested in boycotting A&E.  I for one will not watch A&E until they issue an apology.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Gay Rights group GLAAD is suffering some of it's worst backlash from it's members in nearly half a decade. The uproar is a result of its successful campaign to have star Phil Robertson suspended from the show "Duck Dynasty" over alleged anti gay comments he made during an interview with GQ magazine.
> 
> The mindset is that gays automatically agree with everything GLAAD does. I'm sorry to those on the left that think all homosexuals agree with them at all times.
> 
> ...



Do you even watch Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah Palin, scary shit that she would have been one step away from leading the free world.
She does not even understand and know the United States Constitution.
Amazing the ignorance of the right wing religious kooks.
I have seen a thousand and one comments that "A & E violated Phil Robertson's 1st Amendment Rights of free speech"

Uh, a little lesson for the dumb masses here about The Constitution:

The 1st Amendment protects YOU from THE GOVERNMENT FROM LIMITING YOUR speech, NOT YOUR EMPLOYER.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> pfeeesh
> 
> rodeo clown doing a skit
> 
> ...



The rodeo clown got named person of the year in that town.  

Controversial clown wins Person of the Year : News : ConnectMidMissouri.com


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Whatever Palin has to do with this

I guess she should of come out and said, if she had a son he'd look like Phil..then she'd be qualified to run the country I guess, or Glaad should of said someone should crap in Phils mouth and piss in his eye


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The Gay Rights group GLAAD is suffering some of it's worst backlash from it's members in nearly half a decade. The uproar is a result of its successful campaign to have star Phil Robertson suspended from the show "Duck Dynasty" over alleged anti gay comments he made during an interview with GQ magazine.
> ...



Nobody has to watch Duck Dynasty to know what's going on here. Even the most casual observer can deduce the amount of intolerance being put on display by the network and gay rights activists. There's a bigger issue than just a TV show here.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Whatever Palin has to do with this
> 
> I guess she should of come out and said, if she had a son he'd look like Phil..then she'd be qualified to run the country I guess



She was mentioned in a post above.
I did not bring her up first.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, that's handy, isn't it?

"I'm enlightened because I say I am."


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.



I could care less what he says but ever heard of a contract?
And NO ONE stopped him from saying a damn thing. He can say what he wants to.
The dude has 80 million in the bank and more power to him.
But a real man, instead of a ZZ Top wannabe, stands behind what he says and would have told A & E TO FUCK THEMSELVES.
I say what I damn well please and if someone tells me to shut up I tell them to fuck themselves.
And I only have 2 million in the bank.
Robertson is a wimp, he backed down and does not back up what he says. A real man never does that.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> The Right has found a lesbian they can like.


Uh huh.  Wanna talk about the Pope's views on wealth redistribution?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever Palin has to do with this
> ...



yes I saw that...didn't see what that had to do with her experience in running the country....no biggie dear
this thread is just another whiner session for the left
I posted this in another thread:
Does Phil Robertson (Duck Dynasty) Have and EEOC Case of Discrimination?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-if-you-re-phil-robertson-33.html#post8332087


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 21, 2013)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > How many conservatives have you heard say,
> ...


using your "broad brush" again to paint entire races asswipe. You're just like koshergrl in your overt idiotic racism. 


Gadawg73 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.
> ...



 Yeah, looks that way. BTW- you just described 007  He promised to leave the forum if Obama won a 2nd-term and.....well..... he's still here


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 21, 2013)

I personally wouldn't have fired him, but it is within A&E's rights to do so. This isn't an issue of free speech.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



IOW, no?  You have no other investment here than just partisan BS.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2013)

When the likes of Palin, Fox entertainers, and others on the right perceive such issues as an attack on free speech and freedom of religion, they only demonstrate the ignorance common among many conservatives. Or its willful ignorance and demagoguery.   

Most conservatives very much have a victim mentality.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Huh? 
Actually you're full of shit, as long as no laws are being broken he/she has every right to feel however they choose towards someone else or group they do not agree with.

That is unless you fucking libs plan on regulating thought too.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Quacky said:
> ...



Really, that's not the way it's been reported and not the way the boi portrayed it on TV.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> When the likes of Palin, Fox entertainers, and others on the right perceive such issues as an attack on free speech and freedom of religion, they only demonstrate the ignorance common among many conservatives. Or its willful ignorance and demagoguery.
> 
> Most conservatives very much have a victim mentality.



oh boy
Now you can't speak up on anything folks or you'll you be called, playing a victim


----------



## bodecea (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...



This whole thing is so silly....and getting even sillier.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

The only one playing a victim here is, GLAAD

And you people who support what they are doing

I hope this comes back to hurt both Glaad and A&E


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Mentioning Sarah Palin is supposed to bring a knee jerk reaction and divert the conversation from how badly A&E fucked up, but how bad Sarah Palin is.    Palin remains just as popular among conservatives as ever, maybe even more so.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Destroyer2 said:


> It's because their big imaginary friend in the sky "justifies" their bigotry.



Uh sure. And what justifies your intolerance of their beliefs?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> The only one playing a victim here is, GLAAD
> 
> And you people who support what they are doing
> 
> I hope this comes back to hurt both Glaad and A&E



They are waiting for Phil Robertson to publicly apologize and meet with LBGTs to listen to how they feel.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2013)

MACAULAY said:


> "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...................................
> 
> This is not about Duck Dynasty for me. I tried to watch twice and couldn't get through more than 10 or 15 minutes.
> ...



And here we see an example of conservative ignorance and the victim mentality. 

The issue has nothing to do with liberty or control. Has the cast member been arrested, is he in jeopardy of some civil fine? Of course not  he remains at complete liberty to say what he wishes. 

Moreover, there is no such thing as political correctness, thats a ridiculous myth contrived by the right. Private society is at liberty to admonish those who engage in speech or behavior perceived to be inappropriate. In fact, thats how its supposed to be, private society making the determination, not the government or courts.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 21, 2013)

First the chik fil A national emergency, then the rw interior decorating national emergency (duplicate Churchill bust returned), and now THIS zany rw whine-fest  over defending draconian (conservative) sky pixie beliefs?


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 21, 2013)

How did Duck defame the gays?  Did he defame them more than drunks?  Why aren't the folks at AA up in arms??


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 21, 2013)

dannyboys said:


> This is what happens when the genes get screwed up and you get half a male and half a female in the same body. IE 'Histrionics'. Can't you see this dude and a hundred others like him prancing the Gladd office in their flannel 'Jammies' drinking hot chocolate? All Phil did was speak frankly about what gay men do with their penises to each other. It's not like it's a secret.  Did he speak frankly about 'Bull-Dyke' Rachael Maddcow does to her 'wife'?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone else find the left talking about other's having a victim mentality highly ironic and amusing?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...



Yeah ok, because you say so
man oh man, ugly


----------



## kaz (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> the Fox Victim Mentality





Sure, Skippy, it's the RIGHT who have an issue with victim mentality...


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Hmmmm.  Yet most duck hunters would disagree with you!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> How did Duck defame the gays?  Did he defame them more than drunks?  Why aren't the folks at AA up in arms??


Don't forget the adulterers and terrorist I believe they were also mentioned as well don't here them whining either.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Basically thats how it works. I dont let people define me. I reserve that right for myself. Of course you have to put in the time to study. I just dont waste time studying people unless they were relevant.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

A & E, right or wrong, can discipline their employees any way they want per the agreement sponsors sign with the talent and the movie studios.
Especially in a right to work state which is where this is filmed.
ALL SAG employees are under that contract.
Get over it, this is much ado about nothing. Phil caved in for the cash. More power to him.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.
> ...


Did he back down and apologize at the alter of political  correctness? If he did, I would agree that he's a wimp.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's the one playing the "victim" From BULLY TO VICTIM..typical of these groups
links with article at site

Snip:
Intolerant GLAAD Reeling From Biggest Backlash in Years

Posted by Jim Hoft on Friday, December 20, 2013, 9:59 PM








glaad
 Duck. Duck. Goose.
 GLAAD is experiencing record levels of backlash following the firing of Duck Dynasty star Phil Robertson. GLAAD pushed A&E to fire the Robertson patriarch after his interview with GQ where he spoke out against homosexuality.

*GLAAD released this statement after Robertson was fired:*


&#8220;What&#8217;s clear is that such hateful anti-gay comments are unacceptable to fans, viewers, and networks alike,&#8221; said GLAAD spokesperson Wilson Cruz. &#8220;By taking quick action and removing Robertson from future filming, A&E has sent a strong message that discrimination is neither a Christian nor an American value.&#8221;

*Now they&#8217;re facing unprecedented backlash.
YahooTV reported, via Free Republic:*


In the fallout over Wednesday&#8217;s suspension of &#8220;Duck Dynasty&#8221; star Phil Robertson by A&E for anti-gay and racist remarks, GLAAD is experiencing record levels of backlash.

&#8220;In the five-and-a-half years I&#8217;ve worked at GLAAD, I&#8217;ve never received so many violently angry phone calls and social media posts attacking GLAAD for us speaking out against these comments,&#8221; the media watchdog organization&#8217;s vice president of communications Rich Ferraro told TheWrap.

He said those reactions range from those who simply believe as Robertson believes to those who feel that GLAAD and A&E&#8217;s actions limit the reality star&#8217;s free speech.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t think this is about the first amendment,&#8221; Ferraro said. &#8220;I feel it&#8217;s more about the America we live in today. That is one where Americans, gay and straight, are able to speak out when people in the public eye make anti-gay and racist remarks.&#8221;

ALL of it here
Intolerant GLAAD Reeling From Biggest Backlash in Years | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



You think businesses pay attention to the fagtivist representing a small sliver of perverts, wait till they start hearing from the majority and we start applying pressure, boycotts are not the exclusive realm of you commie assholes. We'll see how quickly these companies start changing their attitudes when it effects their bottom line. A&E has already heard form millions of people, they will reverse themselves shortly and BTW the main advertiser for Duck Dynasty said he will not withdraw his support for the show. It will take time but public attitudes can be changed back to reflect moral principles again.


----------



## Destroyer2 (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Destroyer2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's because their big imaginary friend in the sky "justifies" their bigotry.
> ...



Simple.

It's just another example of religion being used to justify everything from immorality to irrationality to silliness to arbitrary rules that oftentimes make little to no sense.

Now, I don't give any shits about Duck Dynasty or Phil Robertson or A&E, but you cannot say you have no right to say something on one end but then you can say something often just as offensive that happens to be backed by religion and suddenly it's okay.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah Palin, scary shit that she would have been one step away from leading the free world.
> She does not even understand and know the United States Constitution.
> Amazing the ignorance of the right wing religious kooks.
> I have seen a thousand and one comments that "A & E violated Phil Robertson's 1st Amendment Rights of free speech"
> ...



*Exactly.  On all points.  Especially the one about Palin being next in line for POTUS.*


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It could be that people are just tired of the gay tantrum.  They can only close down so many bakers, put so many photographers out of business, end so many careers before someone noticed.   I hope this is the start of a major backlash that only flickered during the Chick Fil A incident.



Oh yeah, I think they are getting REAL tired of it

homosexual groups like Glaad have become the judge and jury on what our speech should be and is getting people FIRED over it

I hope this wakes the people in this country...They (homosexuals) aren't anymore special people than the rest of us


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> You think businesses pay attention to the fagtivist representing a small sliver of perverts, wait till they start hearing from the majority and we start applying pressure, boycotts are not the exclusive realm of you commie assholes. We'll see how quickly these companies start changing their attitudes when it effects their bottom line. A&E has already heard form millions of people, they will reverse themselves shortly and BTW the main advertiser for Duck Dynasty said he will not withdraw his support for the show. It will take time but public attitudes can be changed back to reflect moral principles again.



I agree with what you said in principle and love the cat picture...lol..

It's just that all the "fagtivist".."commie assholes" and such tends to alienate people who otherwise agree with your basic stance of pushing back at the gay agenda.  If you're looking for numbers on your side to combat numbers on the opposing side, grandma always said it's best to lure flies with honey and not vinegar.  You get that, right?

I mean, I'm kind of a "commie asshole" when it comes to other topics like wanting universal healthcare, green energy and such.  And I have a thick skin so your comments just make me laugh.  But some "commie assholes" who are on your side about the gay marriage thing and what's happening to Duck Dynasty etc might get really offended if they are on the fence and decide to side with the gays just to spite "people like you".  So you can see how if you are engaged in a cause to defeat another cause, that that might be counterproductive.  No?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Palin will be the President of this country if the people want her to be.

then you all can carry on with your PDS hate of her, for real


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > You think businesses pay attention to the fagtivist representing a small sliver of perverts, wait till they start hearing from the majority and we start applying pressure, boycotts are not the exclusive realm of you commie assholes. We'll see how quickly these companies start changing their attitudes when it effects their bottom line. A&E has already heard form millions of people, they will reverse themselves shortly and BTW the main advertiser for Duck Dynasty said he will not withdraw his support for the show. It will take time but public attitudes can be changed back to reflect moral principles again.
> ...



Why is it only people on the right have to watch how they say things. The left calls us arsonist, terrorist, bigots, racist, granny killers, polluters and a myriad of other names and no one tells them they need to tone it down because they won't win friends or influence people. Their tactics have proven effective but by some magic circumstance it won't work for us, can you explain that?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thread fail. The ones currently crying and trying to get someone removed is the lgbt community.
> 
> There is PLENTY of intolerant behavior by both sides.
> 
> America has become a nation of thin skinned pussies



Post fail. Try addressing the op, gramps. Are Fox and Palin hypocritical for bashing Bashir for his opinion while defending Phil Robertson's opinion?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

007 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > How many conservatives have you heard say,
> ...



Pole Rider, why are you so obsessed with gays? A little self-hate going on there? Probably so.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.



1) Punctuation is your friend

2) Phil Robertson is known for being in a show on A&E. The only reason he got that interview was because of his association with A&E. Therefore, he is a representative of A&E while speaking to the media.

3) The Dixie Chicks. Whether they were speaking overseas or in the US; during a time of peace or a time of war - they were attacked for their opinion. Do you think it was fair to attack them?

4) Bashir apologized and resigned. Did Phil? Palin said that people on tv should take responsibility for their words. Should she not hold Phil to the same standard that she held Bashir to?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...


*
But where were they when the Dixie Chicks practiced their right to free speech when they criticized the invasion of Iraq back in 2003? I don't recall Fox spending hours defending THEIR right to free speech after the group was boycotted and lost sponsorships and deals over their comments.*

she was criticizing the US in a foreign land.....the Duck guy was giving his views on Gayness.... kind of a big difference.....


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

they're still whining over Bashir

he wasn't fired, he RESIGNED

no comparison...but it's nice to see you not sticking up for the people's freedom of speech in this country and threatened to be fired just for speaking about Homosexuals...

so tolerant of you all


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> ...



Free speech is free speech. There is no difference.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...



who lodged the initial complaint that got the ball rolling?.....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And what of you? Your partisanship knows no boundaries. You spew leftist crap left right and sideways. 

IOW, you can't lecture me about partisanship. There are a rare few issues I am actually partisan on.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > When the likes of Palin, Fox entertainers, and others on the right perceive such issues as an attack on free speech and freedom of religion, they only demonstrate the ignorance common among many conservatives. Or its willful ignorance and demagoguery.
> ...



thats just Far_ Left _Jones.....thats the way people like him are wired....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...


and you have to be one big dumbass to believe that Jones....


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I know that...some of the ugliest stuff I've read on here comes from him


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't speaking on A&E or for or as a representative of A&E he was giving his own personal opinions in a magazine interview as for the examples given the Dixie Chicks comments were given overseas while the country was at war if that had been done by someone with conservative political leanings I suspect the reaction would have been much the same the difference with Bashir was that his comments were scripted and aired on his show he was speaking as a representative of MSNBC If Phil Robertson had done the same and used the Duck Dynasty show to push that viewpoint then you could say the punishment was warranted.
> ...



Bashir in all likely hood resigned because he was given the choice resign or be fired if Bashir had made his comments in a magazine interview not on his MSNBC show as Phil did he probably would not have been forced out. Both networks have the right to fire or suspend people over what they say on the shows the networks air they should not be able to fire or suspend you for what you say or do on your own time as long as your not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> ...



Well, no, the Dixie Chicks were not criticizing the U.S. .... they were criticizing a shitty president.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Anyone else find the left talking about other's having a victim mentality highly ironic and amusing?



"Dottie' especially..."dottie" does nothing but cry in 90% of her posts....


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



And they paid for it, from their fans...Not some station they worked for


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Perhaps you don't recall, but many radio stations boycotted them. So why was it ok for a radio station to ban the Dixie Chicks but not ok for A&E to do the same to Robertson?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



and you take the consequences of what you said......she was in a foreign land bad mouthing this Country,did she say the same thing in front of her Country audience here?.....at least then,she would have shown some backbone..... but from what i was told she did not.....i worked with a few Democrats who agreed with what she said....but they thought she was a jerk for saying it over where she was and not having the nuts to say it here......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


and he doesnt have enough Character to answer questions about things he brings up.....says it and runs....hence the name ...No_Reply_Jones.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



  Not this duck hunter,or any duck hunter I know. There are plenty of good duck calls out there.  Zink or Rich-N-Tone comes to mind. 
It's not like they use a different design. They all work off a reed or a double reed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

If GLAAD meant business wouldn't they go to Louisiana and protest at the source?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If they did that was their right too

Just like all you people can Boycott A&E if you were offended over what he said...But he was giving an interview with a magazine wasn't even on A&E

If you don't see the dangers in this, not only with our jobs, but our freedoms of speech being attacked by some Group (Glaad) who got this person fired... I don't know what to tell you all


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I post what I believe.  I don't always go Democratic but I are one so most of them do tend to lean Left.

But not always.  You just don't seem quite genuine in your support of the Duck Dynasty guy.  I don't even watch it and you're way snootier than I am.  

Make sense?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


you are right ....but my thing with "Celebrities" like her and Cloony and Glover is they make their statements out of Country and not here.....that shows a little bit of cowardness on their part...and then they come back and cry about the backlash they are getting....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



i believe like i have said.....the Chicks opened their mouths overseas.....as far as i am concerned A&E can do what they want.....but THEY will have to deal with the fans of the show.....and this guy Phil will have to deal with any backlash he gets.....but right now those guys are probably more popular than ever....so A&E if they play their cards right may capitalize on this....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > When the likes of Palin, Fox entertainers, and others on the right perceive such issues as an attack on free speech and freedom of religion, they only demonstrate the ignorance common among many conservatives. Or its willful ignorance and demagoguery.
> ...



No

One is at liberty to speak up concerning anything he wishes with impunity. 

But when others disagree with their positions, most conservatives whine about their rights being violated, when theyre factually not, and claim to be victims of unfair, unjust discrimination by society as a whole, which is clearly not the case.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Mentioning Sarah Palin is supposed to bring a knee jerk reaction and divert the conversation from how badly A&E fucked up, but how bad Sarah Palin is.    *Palin remains just as popular among conservatives as ever, maybe even more so*.



Which is sad, troubling, and telling.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> From the same link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh no. 

Stop with the breast beating and the silly ass bible thumping for a moment and try THINKING.

Remember llimbaugh? Beck? Other rw idiots?

How about left wing pundits and comedians? 

This is the great American way. We vote with our money. If you love racism and taking rights away from Americans, then you should contact the sponsors and tell them so. 

If you believe that all Americans are Constitutionally entitled to the same rights, then you should tell the sponsors you won't be buying their products any more. 

As for the DD's - the old fart lives in the Dark Ages. He signed a contract, now he's broken the rules he agreed to and now he's paying the price. Quit whining and grow up.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, so if I say something that was already said...my apologies in advance.

What GLAAD did was push back the positive steps they made in people believing that gay folks need more rights, more tolerance, more acceptance even though some homophobes stayed stubborn. But it was a simmering boil during all this process. People were willing to meet half way, people were willing to accept although not condone, people were ...WILLING to do whatever it took to make everyone feel good about love, being loved, having protection for partners, etc. 
In short, straights were willing to TOLERATE. Some, not so much, but the majority, yes. They were willing. GLAAD took all those positive steps forward done thru many different levels over the years and yanked everyone back again to step one. 

Gays fight for what they believe. Well. Ok. So do other organizations, civil rights persons, religions, etc. GLAAD wants everyone to buckle to their demands of fairness and acceptance but refuse themselves to return the same desires, rights and fairness to others. 

I have always been for gay rights. Now? I guess I still am, but not if I am going to be silenced for them to get what THEY want. Quid pro quo.

It's kinda hard to explain. But now, I don't feel as charitable as I used to. Why? Because they stomped my toes, told me (figuratively speaking) to shut my mouth and be careful when I do open my mouth because they will bitchslap me for not goosestepping to THEIR tune. Sorry, guys and gals. I step to my OWN tune. Not yours.

And I am pretty sure I am not the only one that feels this way now. I think I have company. Thank GLAAD for that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



(Bolded) As do I. Do you begrudge me that right, the same as you did with Phil Robertson?

No, Sarah, you are far more "snootier" than me. I don't resort to petty childish insults when people disagree with me. I try to prove them wrong. 

Make sense?


----------



## RoadVirus (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Gay Pride Parades.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And, they're damn easy to make on the spot. 

If you don't know how, there are instructions on line. 

Its all the Made In China shit at WallyWorld that they make their money off of.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Advice: Stop bending over the floats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because the Dixie Chicks were being critical of a republican president, where A&E suspended a member of a family perceived by the right to be representative of conservative Christian dogma and conservative political ideology. 

At least the conservative propensity for hypocrisy is consistent.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > This is all about the far left trying to silence anyone that opposes them.
> ...



You keep posting that, but it does not make it true. If it was not for the fear of the LGBT and political correctness set forth by the far left this probably would not even been an issue.

However, I imagine since he is suspended and this season has already been shot and edited you could very well see him back for the next season.

It was all a knee jerk reaction to the bigger problem which I have already pointed out.


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Aaaaww... poor little Slop Cum... those pesky facts getting in the way of your shitty little leftard game again? Can't hide your hypocrisy? Well sorry boy, your progressive BIGOT side is showing again, just as it has for the past 50 years. Now I know you scabby little fuckers are so used to getting away with this, it's just almost beyond comprehension that now, all of a sudden, you're getting called on it.

TOO BAD, little leftard JACK OFF, nobody wants to listen to anymore of your TWO FACED, HYPOCRITICAL, BIGOTED, LEFTIST INTOLERANCE... GO POUND SAND ya nasty little rat fuck.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 21, 2013)

Wacky Quacky said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Quacky said:
> ...



So much misinformation in one post.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 21, 2013)

Another thread showing proof that he far left comes unhinged like two year olds when they don't get their way.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting how libs try to argue this as a gay issue. Robertson has his rights to his own opinion.  He also has the right to speak his mind about them.  Don't like his point of view, don't listen to it.  Follow your own advice you give when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Kosh said:


> Another thread showing proof that he far left comes unhinged like two year olds when they don't get their way.


How did the left not get their way?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Interesting how libs try to argue this as a gay issue. Robertson has his rights to his own opinion.  He also has the right to speak his mind about them.  Don't like his point of view, don't listen to it.  Follow your own advice you give when the shoe is on the other foot.



Of course he has the right to express his opinion. Just as A&E has the right to suspend him from their network.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Thread fail. The ones currently crying and trying to get someone removed is the lgbt community.
> ...



Yes, they're being hypocritical.  No I don't give a fuck. And I said BOTH sides were guilty of it so how exactly is my post a fail?

EVERYONE is over fucking sensitive and it's pathetic. Why does any of this shit matter?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It could be that people are just tired of the gay tantrum.  They can only close down so many bakers, put so many photographers out of business, end so many careers before someone noticed.   I hope this is the start of a major backlash that only flickered during the Chick Fil A incident.



You just hit the "nail on the head".


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


All Duck Commander Duck Call products are made by the Robertson's in West Monroe, La and then distributed all over. They're American made as Apple Pie.


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 21, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Seriously? Another "chik fil A- type" white people persecution movement?
> 
> SECEDE ALREADY!!!



Tried that once and several states had over 100k people sign petitions last year to secede,was ignored by Obama...so have a chat with him will ya? We would love to secede.

Oh and this is great news! I supported Chic Fil A and I support Duck Dynasty!


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 21, 2013)

Any group that claims it is anti-defamation is a front group for subversive intolerance. They use their own version of hate to try and snuff freedom of expression and they use pressure tactics against corporations. Jesse Jackson, the ADL, GLAAD, La Razza, etc. All hate groups that play fast and loose with semantics claiming some moral high ground.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


_Very_ handy.  Everything you know is relevant.  Everything you don't know is irrelevant, and therefore not worth knowing.

What a comfortable little cocoon you live in.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you folks want to make this a conservative versus liberal thing there is a long, list of liberals that bash others and do all kinds of inappropriate things in public that offend people all the time.
And nothing is done.
Liberals get a free pass.
Myley Cyrus and Alec Baldwin to name a few of thousands.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2013)

007 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



* Well sorry boy,*

boy?....so "Dottie" is back to being Male ...again?........


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Does comprehension frequently escape you? There is plenty I don't know that is relevant. However,  I decide what that is. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


She wasn't talking about the network at all.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah Palin is a loser.
We hate losers and want a winner.
She ain't it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2013)

Destroyer2 said:


> It's because their big imaginary friend in the sky "justifies" their bigotry.



You show your bigotry by complaining about their bigotry.


----------



## FJO (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...



There are some differences:

Phil Robertson made his disparaging remarks on American soil to an American interviewer, while the Dixie Chicks made their disparaging remarks about the President on foreign soil.

Phil Robertson's beliefs are based on two thousand years teaching of Jesus, and prior to that a few more thousands of years of teaching in the Old Testament. The beliefs of the Dixie Chicks was based purely and simply on ignorance and hatred.

Sarah Palin, in a very dignified manner voiced her support for Phil Robertson, after herself been attacked by a useless Arab, in the most despicable way, an attack that the likes of which neither the Dixie Chicks, nor Martin Bashir would have tolerated with the same dignity.

Phil Robertson is the patriarch and the mainstay of the most popular show on cable TV, while neither Martin Bashir, nor the Dixie Chicks would be more than a fart in a hurricane on their own, without the blind support of the left-wing media.

What Martin Bashir insisted that should be done to Sarah Palin is not the belief of any religion, can not be defended by any reasonable and decent person, while Phil Robertson advocated NOTHING as vile as that to be done to gays, he only voiced his opinion based on his belief in the Bible, which can be defended by the fact that billions of people believe the way as he does.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Dec 21, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> How many conservatives have you heard say,
> 
> gay and black Americans have every right to object to what Phil Robertson said and believes, if they so choose?




I can't say that I support Phil Robertson's comments. However there is a big difference between standing on your own personal religious convictions of what you "personally" have come to know is right, and using childish remarks to describe a person's character simply because you don't support their political point of view.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Dec 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > "The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."
> ...




Such as "man made disasters" and "overseas contingency operations" I'm sure


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

Because they seem to be a tad more tolerant?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Why is it only people on the right have to watch how they say things. The left calls us arsonist, terrorist, bigots, racist, granny killers, polluters and a myriad of other names and no one tells them they need to tone it down because they won't win friends or influence people. Their tactics have proven effective but by some magic circumstance it won't work for us, can you explain that?


Yes, money and organization.

That's what buys the freedom to abuse other people.  So you should be really clinical about what camp you're in, how many resources you have etc. in terms of sheer numbers before you feel at liberty to sling verbal mud.  Remember, the gays won much ground by playing to people on the fence about gay marriage by plucking their heartstrings and gaining their bravado in verbally bashing anyone who opposes this momentum on any grounds whatsoever.  "Gay teen suicides, gay bashing, civil rights...etc etc."  These are the same tactics child predators use to get close to their targets before they molest.  They woo and coo and when people suspect them or they are caught outright, they threaten to commit suicide.  I couldn't agree more that the gay activists running the PR campaign are using some of the darkest psychological tactics the lowest scum could dream up.  They flip flop between strumming well-meaning heartstrings to blackmail, to ruining careers and back again, with great ease, flexibility and cunning: whatever the situation calls for...

I get your anger.  Don't think that I don't.  

Bashing them however plays right into their hand.  Right into the very same strategy that has won them so much ground in the first place.  Why assist them?

The remedy is to remain calm, civil and get the word out.  This civil resistance will take on a life of its own.  I guarantee it.  It already has in fact.  The Facebook page that said "boycott A&E" got a MILLION likes the first couple days it was up!  Some of those likes were people originally won over by the sympathy ploy who at their heart are still not sure if it's the right decision.  You go beating the gays up like they do to other people and though it may feel good to you, you'll wind up thinning out the numbers who would otherwise roll up their sleeves and get on board with you.

Plus, it's just good discipline when someone pisses you off, to not sock them in the jaw, but rather to calmly sew up their racket so they can't use it on you to piss you off anymore.  And how we do that in the US to great success, believe it or not, is to progress legally.  Stay tuned because this boycott and now the Utah gay marriage question are going to make a huge ripple in the "business as usual" gay pond.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?


----------



## Peterf (Dec 21, 2013)

All this is new to me.  So far I gather that Mr Robertson makes something called a Duck Commander that you have to blow to attract ducks so you can shoot them.   Is there anything you have to blow to attract members of GLAADD, even if you don't intend to shoot them?

I would be grateful if anyone can explain this complicated issue to  me.


----------



## FJO (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



After what the so-called "Reverend" Sharpton said about whites in general, why would a public official come out and defend him?

And that goes double for Louis Farrakhan, Jesse Jackson, Ben Jealous, all pathetic and willing members of the phony Black Congressional Caucus and the voices on BET.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2013)

Richard-H said:


> On one hand, I thought that Phil Robertson's statements were disgusting and idiotic, however:
> 
> If you film a documentary, for instance, about wild tigers, don't be shocked or disgusted when a tiger kills an eats an antelope.
> 
> ...



The Robertsons have run a business and made a fortune doing it.  They're rednecks, but they're hardly dumb!


----------



## chikenwing (Dec 21, 2013)

Because its the right thing to do.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It makes perfect sense.  You're comfortable in your little cocoon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



  Cant say I've ever made one. But if you can do a feeder call or a comeback call most any reasonably made call will work. Obviously if you master all the others you'll have a better chance of being successful.
   The feeder being the only difficult call but it's the most important.

   I mean who doesnt show up when the dinner bell is rung?


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wait a minute. Why would a public official defend someone saying crazy things about their black constituents?


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?





Freedom of speech isn't the issue. The issue is that what he said about blacks was very offensive, so why defend someone being offensive to many of the people you are SUPPOSEDLY representing?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Damn you are either stupid or can't read. You cant learn in a cocoon. You have to live outside your comfort zone. You don't grow otherwise. Stop being stupid and learn something. Dont let people tell you what is important and whats not. Make sure you make that decision for yourself.


----------



## Listening (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



Because maybe we really don't care about what he said about blacks, or whites or anything else.

When someone takes action, then I get concerned.  Until then, who really gives a rats ass ?


----------



## MACAULAY (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



.....................................................

"The liberty of discussion is the great safeguard of all other liberties."

Thus, the right to express one's opinion is more important than the tender feelings of someone who disagrees with the opinion given.

Blacks have got to learn that every difference of opinion does not mean a new racist is created.

And homosexuals have got to learn that plenty of people find their behavior very strange, and, they have a right to say so. 

And Blacks and homosexuals have a right not associate or do business with such people. 

But, instead, they want some sort of actual punishment.

Both Blacks and homosexuals ought to be concerned about a growing part of their very own Democratic voting block-----the Muslims.  They are not your friends.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



  Well aren't you the sensitive little bitch
Need a tissue?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



What did he say about blacks that was incorrect?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



...says the most blatant one on this site.  The fact you are incapable of seeing your own bigotry makes it even funnier.


----------



## Fishlore (Dec 21, 2013)

Freedom of speech as guaranteed by the First Amendment protects citizens from government prosecution. It does not protect the job security of a worker fired because of bad publicity. Most entertainment industry contracts contain a clause enjoining the employee from making public statements which, in the opinion of the employer, bring negative publicity on the company.  This sort of conflict pops up fairly frequently. Case law turns of the contract language, but generally the employer prevails. 

Bottom line: if you have public image, speech or activities which could generate damaging controversy to your employer are usually banned by your employment contract. If you take the boss' money, STFU


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  The funny part is, I have.

But you don't want me to think for myself.  You want me to agree with you.  

But since I don't, I'm stupid.  Right?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2013)

Republicans defending the rights of an employee.....imagine that?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Because people have a right to express opinions even ones some won't like without being punished for it and if the people of Louisiana are unhappy with Bobby Jindal supporting Phil Robertson they can make that known at the ballot box same as his supporters can.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm just trying to understand.

Louisiana has a large black population. 

Why would it's governor come out and defendvRichardson?

I mean, why comment at all?

A politician is supposed to represent all the ppl in his/her realm.

What Richardson said HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH Jindal.

So why on earth would he feel compelled to alienate people he is supposed to represent?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



I fully agree with what he said in relating his personal experiences and observations.  It was also my personal experience and observations.

You may have created a history in which blacks were beaten 24/7 and had lives of utter misery but that is not reality and never was.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe Jindal still harbours a belief in fundamental freedoms?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 21, 2013)

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You have? That there is pretty telling. You should be saying I do. "I have" gives the indication you already know it all. You never do. I dont want you to agree with me. I want you to think for yourself and stop being stupid.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.
> 
> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> ...


His last name is Robertson for the record.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



He said blacks were happy pre entitlement.  Saying black people and happy in the same sentence is offensive.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



Few are defending what he said, and fewer are defending what he said about blacks. Most are defending his right to say it, and pointing out the glaring hypocrisy of the media's treatment of him as opposed to their treatment of left wing Kooks.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



Didn't Bashir and Baldwin just get fired for what they said?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Bashir resigned - he wasn't fired.  By his own proclamation.  Now, being a good liberal, he wouldn't lie......would he?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Why did President Obama feel the need to comment on the Henry Louis Gates arrest? It had nothing to do with him yet he still felt the need to take sides on it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Bashir made a vicious attack on an individual.  It was thoughtfully prepared, written and approved.   Baldwin attacked an individual on the street.  Robertson was answering a question posed by a reporter questioning his faith.  It was directed at no one.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



Do you even know what Phil Robertson was referring too? He was referencing the *specific negroes that he personally hoed the fields with in his community* back in the late 50's. Those negroes didn't complain about repression. They were glad to have a job like Phil. He wasn't referring to all other negroes that might have felt different in other parts of the country. Only the ones he worked along side with in the fields. So no, what he said of his personal experience was not offensive and this is a prime example how liberals twist things out of the original context to stir the masses. And you fell for it Black_Man1.


&#8220;*I never, with my eyes, saw the mistreatment of any black person. Not once,&#8221; *he said. *&#8220;Where we lived was all farmers. The blacks worked for the farmers. I hoed cotton with them. I&#8217;m with the blacks, because we&#8217;re white trash. We&#8217;re going across the field &#8230; They&#8217;re singing and happy. I never heard one of them, one black person, say, &#8216;I tell you what: These doggone white people&#8217;&#8212;not a word*!&#8230; Pre-entitlement, pre-welfare, you say: Were they happy? They were godly; they were happy; no one was singing the blues.&#8221;


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.



The LAST thing you want to do is understand.



Black_Man1 said:


> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> Why would it's governor come out and defendvRichardson?



Because he wasn't defending what he said about blacks.



Black_Man1 said:


> I mean, why comment at all?



Because the Richardson family are in Louisiana.



Black_Man1 said:


> A politician is supposed to represent all the ppl in his/her realm.



No politician can represent ALL of the people in his "realm".



Black_Man1 said:


> What Richardson said HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH Jindal.
> 
> So why on earth would he feel compelled to alienate people he is supposed to represent?



As if any black person was going to vote for that Republican anyway.

Christ you are a racist moron.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



Bashir resigned though he was probably given the resign or be fired choice Baldwin was fired and though I'm not a fan of Baldwin or his politics he shouldn't have been. If they wanted to fire Baldwin it should have been for the abysmal ratings of his show not for what he said to a reporter off air.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



Bashir did not, he left. Yes Baldwin did but he also offended gays.

Do I have to bring up Iran again?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.
> 
> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> ...



  Yeah....it's a chocolate state! 
You might want to drop that line or you are going to get schooled.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous. 

Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.

Now as far as people not defending what he said...but defending his right to say it...

He DID utilize his right to say it.

And A and E utilized their right to not air him any longer.

Case Closed.


So why then, would a governor come out on his behalf AT ALL???


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Bashir resigned - he wasn't fired.  By his own proclamation.  Now, being a good liberal, he wouldn't lie......would he?



Yes and he was handed the pen


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



It's called "free speech" cracka.

Try it sometime.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

A&E certainly had the right to act as foolishly as they might like.

The family equally has the right to decline to participate.

Will the program be missed?

Certainly not by me.....but the revenue from it (and the ratings) may generate some concern among stockholders in A&E's parent corporation.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



So you claim the "right" to not be offended?

Moron.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous.
> 
> Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.
> 
> ...



  Chocolate City.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.



Where is your proof they complained to Phil?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



I don't believe rightwingers even see what was offensive about his remark [about blacks]. But then, I also believe rightwingers truly don't understand why only 5-10% of blacks vote Republican.

At any rate, I think it was more of his castigation of gays that inspired their support.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"Make sure you make that decision for yourself."

"I have."

Maybe it's not me who should stop being stupid.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

My gawd, you people act like it was a personal dig at you

are you ever not offended or free not to get all outraged over every damn thing said?

You people went bonkers over a frikken rodeo skit with someone wearing an Obama mask

And then go around telling us we don't UNDERSTAND what was said...

what a joke


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2013)

I think what he said related to blacks was pretty stupid, not racist or anything though. I have no problem with him being fired. I'm in the This has nothing to do with free speech camp.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



Really? And no comment about whites Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, et al has said...even comedians. Why am I not surprised.

Tunnel vision. And another troll thread, methinks.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Bashir resigned - he wasn't fired.  By his own proclamation.  Now, being a good liberal, he wouldn't lie......would he?
> ...



Given his nature one must wonder if he gave it back when he finished making his mark.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



Of course we do, we just don't give a shit about your selective sensitivities.

We are tired of your bullshit double standards and have no trouble telling you or any "offended" black man to fuck off.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

.

I think the "left-wingers have the right not to ever be offended by anyone at any time or that person must be punished" clause is covered in the Constitution by "promote the general welfare" area.

Something like that.



.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I think the "left-wingers have the right not to ever be offended by anyone at any time or that person must be punished" clause is covered in the Constitution by "promote the general welfare" area.
> 
> ...



no kidding, they are still whining over the Dixie Chicks
good gawd it's never ending


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



What did say that offended you?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 21, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Is she?

Never heard of her.

And I am pretty well read.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous.
> 
> Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.
> 
> ...



The Governor is sane.  He isn't blinded by hate and resentment the way black people are today.  Of course there was happiness under jim crow.   Human beings are infinitely capable of a myriad of emotions under every possible circumstance.  Different things made them happy.   

The greatness of black music came while under jim crow.  There is no way the genius that created jazz or blues could come out of the resentment today.  Chanting about beating the hos and taking drugs is the best they can do.

If you want to ponder questions try what the fuck were black people thinking when jim crow ended and they used that to trade their integrity for a welfare check.

What the fuck went wrong?  How did the black fathers of jim crow turn into baby daddys who can't remember who they fucked last.

Too bad if Phil Robertson shined a flashlight into the roach nest.  He spoke the absolute unvarnished and very painful truth.  Bobby Jindal was right to speak out.

In a land of deceit speaking truth is a capital offense.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



The question you should be asking yourself is, why isn't everyone defending him.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



Because they believe and agree with the views of Phil Robertson.

Did you really have to ask that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...



I disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 21, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



Why are you defending him?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

A&E was absolutely within their right to suspend or fire him.  The network just never expected to lose that fat cash cow.  They thought they were dealing with metrosexual pajama boys who would knuckle under.  They thought wrong.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> A&E was absolutely within their right to suspend or fire him.  The network just never expected to lose that fat cash cow.  They thought they were dealing with metrosexual pajama boys who would knuckle under.  They thought wrong.



I don't know, I saw ratings for Duck Dynasty are up some 20-25% since this happened.

In the entertainment industry, there's no such that as bad publicity.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Mentioning Sarah Palin is supposed to bring a knee jerk reaction and divert the conversation from how badly A&E fucked up, but how bad Sarah Palin is.    Palin remains just as popular among conservatives as ever, maybe even more so.



Yes...Palin is very popular with Conservatives.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> A&E was absolutely within their right to suspend or fire him.  The network just never expected to lose that fat cash cow.  They thought they were dealing with metrosexual pajama boys who would knuckle under.  They thought wrong.



Exactly. But also notice A&E did marathons, so it isn't about what he said or didn't say or who is bitching. It is about THE MONEY.

I heard Disney is affliated with A&E. Not surprised.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> *Palin will be the President of this country if the people want her to be.*
> 
> then you all can carry on with your PDS hate of her, for real



Very true.   Now...as to the odds of that......


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...


You have piss poor aim. It's not me who's offended -- it's blacks. But you did confirm my belief that rightwingers just have no clue to what was offensive about his comments on blacks. Thanks!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > *Palin will be the President of this country if the people want her to be.*
> ...



three to one?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



We defend Phil Jackson because it's our right to? Problem?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...




I disagree with what the guy said.

I've never seen his teevee show, nor do I care about it.

I'm not terribly fond of his beard.

I don't care about ducks.

I'm defending him because I believe he should be able to voice his opinion, whether I agree with him or not, without being punished.  I'm not afraid of people saying things that I don't like.

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



Why do you hate him? Don't you preach that hatred is a bad thing?


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I know full well who you were speaking of, I'm telling YOU we just don't give a fuck that any "po" black man is "offended".

Is that hard for you to understand?

Free speech trumps being "offended"...but  I _know _ that that is beyond your understanding.

We just don't care.

Slavery died a century ago...and not one black man you know has EVER been owned.

They just need to get the fuck over it an move on.

Any other questions dipshit?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

well when isn't blacks and homosexuals NOT OFFENDED?

they are so special they have to constantly be offended

perpetual victims so they can bludgeoned people over the head all the time and now get you FIRED from you jobs


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



   

You could have just said, yep, Faun, you were right. It would have been a lot shorter.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



When did I defend him? I am defending his, and your, rights.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 21, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Really?

You are defending my right to preach nonsense at a private company and not lose my job?

Let's clarify this.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.
> 
> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> ...



*Don't pay any attention to these rightwingnut Republicans on here.  They are just a bunch of scared white people. *


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess Black_Man1 has left the building.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well sure....except that to me you aren't the legend you think you are.

How many blacks you know were owned?
Is your learned opinion that blacks have the "right" to not being offended?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Turn up the volume and I'll get the popcorn.  Where were they when Martin was getting Bashired on MSNBC? *


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just trying to understand.
> ...


Since he asked such a stupid question without reading the context of Phil's statement about negroes, I doubt he can pay attention.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Dec 21, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> I guess Black_Man1 has left the building.



*And you're still trying to find a space in the parking lot. *


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Funny, I don't recall saying that, I must have forgotten. Can you point out where it was?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




I was disagreeing with it, strongly - if he was fired.  As I understand it, he quit, but I didn't think he should leave, for that matter.

I'm not afraid of someone saying something that I don't like.  Regardless of what "side" they're on.

Some of us are consistent.

.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I would be with you if he was being punished by the government, but he's not. A & E is obviously a private company and it's well within their right to fired him because they don't like what he said.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Did the NAACP come out and demand his resignation? I must have been blathering about Sallow not getting fired when it happened.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



Tell me, why wouldn't you defend someone who did nothing but recount their own life experience, it was the way he saw his world. If you have a problem with that then it's you're problem not his.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> _A&E was absolutely within their right to suspend or fire him.  The network just never expected to lose that fat cash cow. They thought they were dealing with metrosexual pajama boys who would knuckle under.  They thought wrong._


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Black_Man1 has left the building.
> ...



Are you sure Black_Man1 isn't parking his car?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rocko said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




I agree completely that A&E had the right to fire him.

What I disagree with, virulently, is the clear, pervasive environment that currently exists that intimidates employers into doing what A&E felt it had to do.

I want to hear what people are thinking, whether I like it or not.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Because people have a right to express opinions even ones some won't like without being punished for it and if the people of Louisiana are unhappy with Bobby Jindal supporting Phil Robertson they can make that known at the ballot box same as his supporters can.



Wait...If people vote out Jindal because of this would they be wrong also?

Repubs are saying that anyone should be able to say anything want and no one has the right to react to the words.

Until some one says something about the Jews then we'll see how far that goes.

Actually the repubs have a history of defending racist, bigots etc.  While at the same time attempting to shame anyone who doesnt like racists, bigots etc. about "tolerance".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Rocko said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



For the record, A&E did not fire him, they suspended him. They did this months after they knew he said what he said because they had a network goon in the room while he was giving the interview, and had no problem with anything he said until after GLAAD made an issue of it. They also knew exactly what they were getting when they pitched the show, and had no problem with his views at that point either. 

Ever wonder why he stayed at the network so long? Do you think the fact that his show pulls in 40% more viewers every week the final episode of Breaking Bad might be a factor?

If anyone deserves to pay for what happened here it is A&E, not the rich hillbilly they were laughing at.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



It is offensive that he doesn't go back and rewrite his memories to comply with the politically correct idea that blacks were forced to call everyone massah up until last year.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Well, I agree with that. A&E has a choice to ignore what he said, but I think the bottom line is sponsorship.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

What did he say about blacks that was offensive?

The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.

JUST BECAUSE he "says" no blacks ever were harmed before HIS eyes, or no blacks ever complained to HIM, is categorically ludicrous to think that blacks were "happy" under Jim Crow.

That is bullshit, and everyone knows it.

Were "jews" "happy" in concentration camps because some ppl never heard them complain to a german?

Ridiculous.

And the fact that he tries to put that spin on a most vicious time in American history concerning blacks is offensive to many.


KING!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

A&E had the right to fire him but that's not good enough for the gay mafia who think that some extra persecution is in order.  They could seige a bakery.  Why not do the same think with Duck Commander?  When are they going to Louisiana?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Thats great but you're saying that you agree that A&E has the right to react to their words but you dislike people expressing they didnt like it to that persons employer.

Lets analyze...Someone says something offensive you believe that people who hear it 

a)should not express their displeasure
b)should not express their displeasure to that persons employer
c)Should get over it
d)Should dislike it individually at differing times as others 


See really, what it is is that people cannot be outwardly racist, sexist, etc.  and for some reason the republicans are saying that this lack of public racism, sexism or bigotry is a bad thing


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Lets analyze...Someone says something offensive you believe that people who hear it
> 
> a)should not express their displeasure
> b)should not express their displeasure to that persons employer
> ...




e) They should feel free to communicate with that person, debate them, ignore them, flip them off, try to change their mind, give them the stink eye, whatever works for them.  They can point at that person and say "holy shit, look at THAT!" if they think that's a good idea.  What I don't think they should do is try to punish them for voicing their opinion.

Unless your theoretical is taking place in North Korea, maybe.

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



NOW is the most vicious time in history to American Black people.  NOW.  How many are killed by their own just this weekend?  Jim crow was peaceful compared to what you are doing to your own people.  Yes.  I said you.  I didn't misspeak.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous.
> 
> Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.
> 
> ...




He wasn't part of the ruling class he was just as much being oppressed and discriminated as the blacks were, as being poor white trash.
He could not get a regular job as white trash, no white would hire him.

White trash is a derogatory American English term referring to poor white people, especially in the rural South of the US, suggesting lower social class and degraded standards. The term suggests outcasts from respectable society living on the fringes of the social order who are seen as dangerous because they may be criminal, unpredictable, and without respect for authority whether it be political, legal, or moral. The term is usually a slur and insult.

The term White trash first came into common use in the 1830s as a pejorative used by house slaves against poor whites. In 1833 Fanny Kemble, an English actress visiting Georgia, noted in her journal: "The slaves themselves entertain the very highest contempt for white servants, whom they designate as 'poor white trash'".

In 1854, Harriet Beecher Stowe wrote the chapter "Poor White Trash" in her book A Key to Uncle Tom's Cabin. Stowe tells the reader that slavery not only produces "degraded, miserable slaves", but also poor whites who are even more degraded and miserable. The plantation system forced those whites to struggle for subsistence. Beyond economic factors, Stowe traces this class to the shortage of schools and churches in their community, and says that both blacks and whites in the area look down on these "poor white trash".

By 1855 the term had passed into common usage by upper class whites, and was common usage among all Southerners, regardless of race, throughout the rest of the 19th century.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...


Phil *was asked about his personal experience*. He answered to it. As for the group who is making a issue out of this, maybe the National Association for the Advancement of *COLORED PEOPLE *should go back to 1950, where their name belongs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> A&E had the right to fire him but that's not good enough for the gay mafia who think that some extra persecution is in order.  They could seige a bakery.  Why not do the same think with Duck Commander?  When are they going to Louisiana?


Why shouldn't they if they were offended?


----------



## occupied (Dec 21, 2013)

Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must watch his mouth, he doesn't and pays a terrible price.

Result? Republicans freak the fuck out calling it unjust and wrong.

Next case: A man takes out a mortgage that balloons horribly at about the time his equity disappears and his home's value drops like a lead balloon leaving him to pay a terrible price for trying to be a home owner.

Result: Republicans say "tough shit, you signed away your rights, deal with it".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Lets analyze...Someone says something offensive you believe that people who hear it
> ...



They are flipping them off.  They are ignoring them and the result is that their employer sees them getting the bird and notice the people ignoring them and decide that its better to react to it.  You seem to believe that an employer can do whatever it wants EXCEPT punish an employee.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

occupied said:


> Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must *watch his mouth,* he doesn't and pays a terrible price.
> 
> Result? Republicans freak the fuck out calling it unjust and wrong.
> 
> ...




Since you bring it up, please provide a standard contractual definition of "watch his mouth."

Would such a contract list the words he is not allowed to say?

Looking forward to the education, thanks.

.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > A&E had the right to fire him but that's not good enough for the gay mafia who think that some extra persecution is in order.  They could seige a bakery.  Why not do the same think with Duck Commander?  When are they going to Louisiana?
> ...



So then EVERYONE has the "right" to not be offended?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Just like all you people can Boycott A&E if you were offended over what he said...But he was giving an interview with a magazine wasn't even on A&E
> 
> If you don't see the dangers in this, not only with our jobs, but our freedoms of speech being attacked by some Group (Glaad) who got this person fired... I don't know what to tell you all



He was giving an interview to GQ Magazine. The interview came about because of Duck Dynasty, Duck Dynasty was the focus of the article, and it was featured in the Entertainment section. He did that interview as a representative of A&E. He should have known better.

I can lose my job tomorrow for whatever reason my company sees fit. It's called at-will employment. 

Spare me the faux-outrage.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Sure. Just as everyone who is offended has the right to protest.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Post #76:



Rocko said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




*I agree completely that A&E had the right to fire him.

What I disagree with, virulently, is the clear, pervasive environment that currently exists that intimidates employers into doing what A&E felt it had to do.

I want to hear what people are thinking, whether I like it or not.*
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Please define "offended".

.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Just like all you people can Boycott A&E if you were offended over what he said...But he was giving an interview with a magazine wasn't even on A&E
> ...



A & E was shitting in their pants when he accepted that interview.
If they weren't then the entire management of A & E are all fucking idiots.
Barbara Walters in the 3rd grade would have had a field day with Phil Robertson. 
Not knocking him for what he said but he offered it and A & E knew when they hired him what those answers would be.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

> *A&Es pro-hunting hit Duck Dynasty returned Wednesday night to record ratings*. The season three premiere delivered 8.6 million viewers.
> 
> Thats huge. *Its not only the most-watched Duck Dynasty episode ever, its A&Es most-watched telecast ever and ranks as cables biggest reality show telecast so far this year*. The 10 p.m. episode (the first of two back-to-back airings) was up 132 percent vs. the second season premiere. In fact, Dynasty had a 4.0 rating among adults 18-49, just barely edging out Foxs American Idol and ABCs Modern Family (both 3.9) in the nationals and winning the night. (More on that Idol vs. Modern Family fight)....
> 
> ...The Christian-friendly A&E docu-series has been on a ratings tear since catching fire last year. One surprising survey found that Duck Dynasty received more mentions on Facebook in 2012 than any other TV series, including social-network-friendly hits like HBOs Game of Thrones and CBS The Big Bang Theory.   Ray Rahman contributed to this reporthttp://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/28/duck-dynasty-ratings-morrissey/



The numbers sure are weird.  The viewing not only didn't drop off after Phil Robertson's statements that gays are doomed in judgment and that gay sex is illogical, the viewing increased to a record for the year!  That hardly qualifies as a middle block of voters protesting those who would judge the gay lifestyle as falling short of a desireable mark.

Maybe this explains why when Prop 8 was predicted to fail, it won instead by a healthy margin?  Looks like polling numbers can be deceiving as to what is really going on inside the minds and hearts of John Q. Public.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



Since it appears you missed my question let's ask again in a font easier on the eyes.

Tell me, why wouldn't you defend someone who did nothing but recount their own life experience, it was the way he saw his world. If you have a problem with that then it's you're problem not his.

How is it any different than telling someone how your work day went last Wednesday?


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If you folks want to make this a conservative versus liberal thing there is a long, list of liberals that bash others and do all kinds of inappropriate things in public that offend people all the time.
> And nothing is done.
> Liberals get a free pass.
> Myley Cyrus and Alec Baldwin to name a few of thousands.



Alec Baldwin was fired from MSNBC for his homophobic remarks. Miley Cyrus? She's a 20 yr old entertainer with no connection to liberals. Your point?


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Nope sorry.  

How can they have the "right" to protest something that they have the "right" not to experience?

Their "right" not to be offended would  lead to a "violation" of said "right"...resulting in a "prosecution" on said violation.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



Horse shit, he wasn't talking about just blacks in general, but those he actually worked side by side with. Probably knew them and their families, even called himself white trash. How do you know that group of people weren't happy? Were you there? He was...

So you are calling him a liar too.... 

no bias there, nope, none at all.......


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Because they understand that one of the fundamental rights on which this country was founded is freedom of speech regardless of whose little feelies are hurt?
> ...


A lot of things blacks say and do are offensive to me. I just ignore them or don't watch them, I don't cry like a little girl and get them suspended. I used to throw them in the hole, lock-up, though.Before you call me racist, you would be wrong. I actually respect Condi Rice and other Black people who rise above the level of stupid like sharpton or jackson.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Because people have a right to express opinions even ones some won't like without being punished for it and if the people of Louisiana are unhappy with Bobby Jindal supporting Phil Robertson they can make that known at the ballot box same as his supporters can.
> ...


Wow there is some classic liberal logic in that response.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

occupied said:


> Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must watch his mouth, he doesn't and pays a terrible price.
> 
> Result? Republicans freak the fuck out calling it unjust and wrong.
> 
> ...



Wrong. Not being allowed to speak anywhere with anyone at any time without the prior approval of the contract owners is slavery. Can't circumvent the law. It is against the law to repress freedom of speech, regardless of what it says on the contract.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Because they seem to be a tad more tolerant?



^^^THIS


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...


"Offensive" is subjective. What I find offensive, you may not, or visa-versa. In this case, many gays and blacks find his comments offensive. That's their prerogative since they were the target of his comments.

And if they were offended, why shouldn't they protest?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Just like all you people can Boycott A&E if you were offended over what he said...But he was giving an interview with a magazine wasn't even on A&E
> ...



Sorry, but this doesn't fly.

If Phil was a Democrat you'd be making up excuses why they shouldn't have fired him.

You really don't know why they really fired him. It happened too quickly for it not to be a setup, something that was already in the works.

My sister is Gay and she can't stand these GLAAD folks. Gays have become way too influential in the entertainment business.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"Finding" something offensive and having the "right" to NOT be offended are two very different things.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually the "Target" was his own personal beliefs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Bullshit. Bashir was forced to resign and many Liberals, myself included, applauded.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Antares said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...


It's a matter of choice. If they were offended, they should protest. Just because they have the right to not be offended doesn't mean they can't choose to ignore that right.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz thinks that NOW....is the most vicious time for blacks in America.




I rest my case in discussing any further with him.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous.
> ...



^^^THIS.

The music is the SOUL of the people.
it tells about the condition of that soul much more than anybody ever would like to tell.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



A representative of the network was right there during the whole  A&E interview.  It was a set up to teach them all a lesson and it backfired big time.


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?



Why is this show Obamas favorite?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Sorry, dude, theological disagreements with known frauds isn't bigotry... 

as much as you wanted it to be.  

Also, did someone explain to you about the 48 hour rule?


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.




The whole holocaust thing didn't hold a candle to that, huh?


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Katzndogz thinks that NOW....is the most vicious time for blacks in America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look kid, NOBODY is being lynched today.


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 21, 2013)

President Obama loves Duck Dynasty | Mail Online


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



Bashir should have been booted immediately. Instead it took awhile.

Let's go back and look at what Bashir said:

He talked about an obscene act being performed on Sarah Palin, an act that was used a couple of hundred years ago as a form of torture.

Are you trying to say that you think wishing someone would torture Sarah Paliin is at the same level as what Phil said?

Give me a break.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> > *A&Es pro-hunting hit Duck Dynasty returned Wednesday night to record ratings*. The season three premiere delivered 8.6 million viewers.
> >
> > Thats huge. *Its not only the most-watched Duck Dynasty episode ever, its A&Es most-watched telecast ever and ranks as cables biggest reality show telecast so far this year*. The 10 p.m. episode (the first of two back-to-back airings) was up 132 percent vs. the second season premiere. In fact, Dynasty had a 4.0 rating among adults 18-49, just barely edging out Foxs American Idol and ABCs Modern Family (both 3.9) in the nationals and winning the night. (More on that Idol vs. Modern Family fight)....
> >
> ...



Or more likely that a bunch of people who never watched the show about wanted to watch the train wreck.  

Most of them are going to say, "Oh, yeah, that's why I don't watch this!"


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must watch his mouth, he doesn't and pays a terrible price.
> ...



I see you're a graduate from the Sarah Palin school of civics.  It's against the law for the government to repress freedom of speech. A&E? They can fire him over what he says.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

The majority has a lot of build up.  The asinine attacks on people just trying to make a living, the travesties going on in the schools, it would be wonderful if this was the incident that just pushed people over the edge.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must *watch his mouth,* he doesn't and pays a terrible price.
> ...



Its called at will employment


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



what IS ridiculous is comparing FREE way of LIFE albeit restricted in some areas to the destination of DEATH in the concentration camp.

you are a despicable BIGOT


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm not saying it's the same. I'm calling bullshit on your bullshit about Democrats defending a Democrat saying the shit he said.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Repubs seem to have a problem with a society that refuses to accept bigotry.

Repubs keep saying they dont support the "environnment" where people can be punished for their bullshit.  That "environment" is also known as "reality".

Sorry but reality is reality.  There is no changing it no matter how much you dont like it


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > A&E had the right to fire him but that's not good enough for the gay mafia who think that some extra persecution is in order.  They could seige a bakery.  Why not do the same think with Duck Commander?  When are they going to Louisiana?
> ...



since when committing a crime is a right for being offended?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Gay Rights group GLAAD is suffering some of it's worst backlash from it's members in nearly half a decade. The uproar is a result of its successful campaign to have star Phil Robertson suspended from the show "Duck Dynasty" over alleged anti gay comments he made during an interview with GQ magazine.
> 
> The mindset is that gays automatically agree with everything GLAAD does. I'm sorry to those on the left that think all homosexuals agree with them at all times.
> 
> ...



A&E and these stupid protest groups are taking it in the shorts.
Hopefully the libs will take this and run with it. Nothing like a stupidly contrived lib cause to generate lots of energy on the conservative side...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> GLAAD can often be overly sensitive.  This is one of those times.  They need to back away from this.



No no no...let them run with this....


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah Palin, scary shit that she would have been one step away from leading the free world.
> She does not even understand and know the United States Constitution.
> Amazing the ignorance of the right wing religious kooks.
> I have seen a thousand and one comments that "A & E violated Phil Robertson's 1st Amendment Rights of free speech"
> ...



I'm sure that she'd have referred the problem to the Department of Law.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Rozman said:


> A&E responds with suspending the guy indefinitely to show they are responding to the complaints.
> A&E will run a marathon of the show.With the guy in the shows.... Huh?



The new season which starts in two weeks also has Phil in it...
This is a bonehead move by A&E..
Was watching "The Five" on FNC....Even hyper lib Bob Beckel is criticizing A&E.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I've never seen a duck call or a dead duck.  I checked out a few hunter message boards like this one to see what they recommend to one another.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.



40% of lynched were WHITE


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What you guys have been saying about what he said is what is bullshit.

It wasn't enough that they were trying to get him fired for not supporting Gay sex, they've been claiming his ignorance over blacks in the South is racist. Statistically blacks are worse off today than they were around the civil rights movement. Nobody can say they are on the same level as the rest of the country, and the reason is they have been screwed up by decades of Democrat programs.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Dec 21, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> How many conservatives have you heard say,
> 
> gay and black Americans have every right to object to what Phil Robertson said and believes, if they so choose?


A lot. The problem is the....lgbt member, there I was nice, that forced the issue because he is a pussy.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Vox said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.
> ...



What a hateful, racist thing to say!

It may have offended somebody so your employer should immediately terminate you.

Yeah, right.......I do sound foolish when I play at being a liberal...yeah....no question.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Most lib pundits are claiming Mr. Robertson used "offensive" language.
When informed that he quoted the Bible, they deny that. Or they fumble around searching for words to cover their statements...


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

henrybhough said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > black_man1 said:
> ...





they will chant rrrrrracist in my neighborhood


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Most lib pundits are claiming Mr. Robertson used "offensive" language.
> When informed that he quoted the Bible, they deny that. Or they fumble around searching for words to cover their statements...



"We are all capable of believing things which we know to be untrue, and then, when we are finally proved wrong, impudently twisting the facts so as to show that we were right." - George Orwell


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He was never booted.

And the kicker,  he demanded she be beat down and her wounds filled with vinegar, you have to know the whole piece he was quoting cousin.

It's unreal.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

A&E management is so hypocritical on this. 
The employ this family and from their show, A&E makes millions.
And while A&E may look tough in front of their far left wing fans, they are really full of shit because the new season is in the can and ready to go. 
Here's what i am going to do..I will continue to watch A&E programming...With one caveat...The commercials get muted or I will change the channel.
I urge everyone to do the same.
Support the Robertson's by watching the show...Screw A&E by not watching their commericials.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



Why are you pretending stating a fact is racist?

Or that employers dont have the right to fire people?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Most lib pundits are claiming Mr. Robertson used "offensive" language.
> When informed that he quoted the Bible, they deny that. Or they fumble around searching for words to cover their statements...



He didn't just quote the bible.  He compared them to terrorists and theives.  He compared them to murderers in 2010.  

There's also his bizarre interpretation that he never saw blacks mistreated in the 1960's south...  

All that, I'm just not seeing what the GOP/RIght Wing problem here is.  

A&E made a BUSINESS Decision.  

When businesses move plants to China or cut their worker's medical benefits or bust up a union, you guys are all for them doing so, because, shit, we should be happy they all give us jobs out of their beneficience.  If the government or anyone else intervened, you'd be screaming about "Freedom".  

A big corporation decided that they don't want a shrill, homophobic nutbag on their payroll.  

Frankly, a decision that most employers would make if someone came in and started preaching bible shit to their gay co-workers.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Let's establish that you are a far left wing moonbat..Having said that, the 'push' is by militant gay activists who demand 'acceptance'. They should count their blessings that they have achieved "tolerance'.
That's all they deserve. That is all anyone of any group deserves.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Gee, wishful thinking.  Over 33% of the nation are now living in states that recognize Same Sex unions.  In 2004 it was 0%.  

Figure it out you idiot fuck.



OKTexas said:


> We'll see how quickly these companies start changing their attitudes when it effects their bottom line. A&E has already heard form millions of people, they will reverse themselves shortly and BTW the main advertiser for Duck Dynasty said he will not withdraw his support for the show. It will take time but public attitudes can be changed back to reflect moral principles again.



Theres much more to be made by appealing to the good and decent people, ignoring idiot fucks like you who think their homophoibic prejudice is a good thing, and appealing to the massive majority of people who could care less.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Repubs seem to have a problem with a society that refuses to accept bigotry.
> 
> Repubs keep saying they dont support the "environnment" where people can be punished for their bullshit.  That "environment" is also known as "reality".
> 
> Sorry but reality is reality.  There is no changing it no matter how much you dont like it



A society that refuses to accept bigotry, tell me who is the arbiter of bigotry, who defines it? Do we bend to a few loud mouthed assholes just to shut them up, we've been doing that for nearly half a century and how's that working for us? No jobs, declining standard of living and morals, more poor than ever, hell yeah let's just keep doing what we've been doing, it's working so well.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Actually, gays tend to be more affluent than most others. They tend to live in nicer areas of cities.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Those on the left that call you "arsonists and terrorists" and mean it  should be ashamed of themselves.

That being said, the doctrine of the left is acceptance of same sex marriage, a woman's right to reproductive choice, benefits for same sex couples, equal pay for women.  The policies of the right is to oppose all of those things.  


This is why "it won't work" for you.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...



Phil was not offending anybody PERSONALLY.
Stupid Bashir was viciously attacking a specific PERSON.
And he resigned not was fired.

Dixie Chicks? who the heck are those and how were they crucified for their freedom of speech?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



bump


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wanna bet?
Umm, according to the Bible, Christians believe gay sex IS a sin....
That is not bigotry. It is a religious belief. And as such, the constitution guarantees the free expression of one's religious beliefs. 
protest all you like. Attempt to change the narrative to suit your needs. It doesn't change the facts. 
Mr Robertson is being persecuted for his religious belief. As are all Christians. 
You libs are waging an all out war against Christianity. 
We're sick of your shit and we are fighting back.
Thanks for energizing the conservative base..


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Actually, dude, I'm a registered republican.  I just don't let homophobia get me to go along with voting against my own economic interests.  

Hey, remember in 2004 when Bush and Cheney were going to totally save us from the evil gay marriage thing? (Even though CHeney's daughter is gay as the day is long.) Yupper, they totally won a second term (having stolen the first) by getting all you funditards all upset that the gheys might be getting married.  

ANd the minute they were sworn into a second term, they completely forgot about the issue.  

They were too busy trying to let Wall Street Crack into the Social Security Trust Fund, an idea so stupid even Republicans didn't go along with it. 

Now, to your point. No, frankly, tolerance should not be the standard.  If you have a real, substanstive objection to homosexuality, you should say so.  Otherwise, you should mind yoru own business.  

The probelm is, your two objections are 1) I think it's icky (when Dudes Do It!) and 2) My Imaginary Friend in the Sky Said it was Wrong.  

And neither of those are really good enough anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> [
> 
> Wanna bet?
> Umm, according to the Bible, Christians believe gay sex IS a sin....
> ...



Guy, the problem is, most Christians aren't buying into your bigotry any more than they are stoning their daughters for not being virgins on their wedding nights.  

And you guys make yourselves look like twits trying to invoke the Bible to justify bad behavior.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so if I say something that was already said...my apologies in advance.
> 
> What GLAAD did was push back the positive steps they made in people believing that gay folks need more rights, more tolerance, more acceptance even though some homophobes stayed stubborn. But it was a simmering boil during all this process. People were willing to meet half way, people were willing to accept although not condone, people were ...WILLING to do whatever it took to make everyone feel good about love, being loved, having protection for partners, etc.
> In short, straights were willing to TOLERATE. Some, not so much, but the majority, yes. They were willing. GLAAD took all those positive steps forward done thru many different levels over the years and yanked everyone back again to step one.
> ...



 I agree Gracie


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Repubs seem to have a problem with a society that refuses to accept bigotry.
> ...



Society is the arbiter.  Again your beef seems to be with reality.  Sorry but its...reality


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it only people on the right have to watch how they say things. The left calls us arsonist, terrorist, bigots, racist, granny killers, polluters and a myriad of other names and no one tells them they need to tone it down because they won't win friends or influence people. Their tactics have proven effective but by some magic circumstance it won't work for us, can you explain that?
> ...



In bold. That's where we have to cut off that flexability and continue to paint them as the gayhadist they are. Whe have to disarm them of their economic bombs and bullets and show them just how small a minority they are.


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 21, 2013)

People are supporting Robertson because we are tired of walking on eggshells concerning the homosexual lifestyle.  People have the right to live the homosexual lifestyle, but don't try to make everyone else, Christians included, beleive it's moral.

The tired of walking on eggshells statement also applies to what Robertson said about blacks.   People should be able to disagree without being offended.   He described his experience with blacks as he perceived it growing up.   In doing so he said nothing derogatory about blacks.  Why can't blacks disagree with what he said without being offended?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 21, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> People are supporting Robertson because we are tired of walking on eggshells concerning the homosexual lifestyle.  People have the right to do it, but don't try to make everyone else, Christians included, beleive it's moral.
> 
> The tired of walking on eggshells comment also applies to what Robertson said about blacks.   People should be able to disagree without being offended.   He described his experience with blacks as he perceived it growing up.   In doing so he said nothing derogatory about blacks.  Why can't blacks disagree with what he said without being offended?



Well, if they aren't offended then they can't make it about them....


----------



## Amelia (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> *Why Are Republicans Defending Duck Dynasty? {*
> 
> After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?




I'm not.

But I know some black conservatives who are.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



You hateful racist homophobes are the minority.

33% and climbing.   Too bad for you.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Wrong, in reality the society at large establishes the norms, not small minorities, standards that have been in place for tens of thousands of years wouldn't be discarded on a fucking whim. I don't know what alternate universe you live in but it ain't mine.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> Who would be happy under Jim Crow or apartheid if you were black? Ridiculous.
> 
> Why would blacks complain to a hillbilly or redneck that was part of the ruling class that was oppressing them? Ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Like I said, the LAST thing you want, is to understand.

You racist idiot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> People are supporting Robertson because we are tired of walking on eggshells concerning the homosexual lifestyle.  People have the right to live the homosexual lifestyle, but don't try to make everyone else, Christians included, beleive it's moral.
> 
> The tired of walking on eggshells statement also applies to what Robertson said about blacks.   People should be able to disagree without being offended.   He described his experience with blacks as he perceived it growing up.   In doing so he said nothing derogatory about blacks.  Why can't blacks disagree with what he said without being offended?



Walking on eggshells is how they used to describe the public shunning of people who walked around saying ******

What you are saying is that people should be able to be assholes and other people shouldnt call them assholes or recognize and react to their asshole behavior.

Its the most baffling thing in the world to support bigots and attack or be offended by people being offended like only bigots have the right to speak their mind.

THEY KNOW their words are offensive and they opt to say it anyway KNOWING the response wont be good.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Thats correct society at large establishes the norms.  Society at large doesnt accept public bigotry.

What you are trying to do is pretend that small minorities are stomping on the larger group.  Which is impossible to do since one is small and the other is large.  You seem to believe that society at large COULDNT be offended by anti-gay remarks because YOU arent offended by them.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't understand any of this.

Look, if you want to spend your time fucking each other up the ass I've not a worry. I have to place my seed orders next month.

Go for your assholes. I don't fucking care. But don't you dare tell me I can't talk about you. I'm with Phil that way.

I don't get how some guys asshole lures you in.  I think pussies are better. I stand with Phil.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > After what he said about blacks, why would a public official come out and defend him?
> ...



You see as a liberals sees, that is to say not much at all.

It's nothing more than another salvo in the war against the Christian Right. 99% of them didn't know he had anything to say about blacks, it was all about him speaking out according to his faith.

You liberals love to forget all of the other instances where Christianity was singled out for criticism, and pretend that each incident is the only one and you point and laugh at what you try to convince yourselves is silliness and hyperbole.

You people are dishonest to the bone.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...



your analogy vis a vis bashir is flawed..think on it....


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oh bite me. You have the larger squeak.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.
> 
> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> ...




That's a good question.


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > People are supporting Robertson because we are tired of walking on eggshells concerning the homosexual lifestyle.  People have the right to live the homosexual lifestyle, but don't try to make everyone else, Christians included, beleive it's moral.
> ...



What you just wrote is offensive and bigoted.  You are being an asshole because you knew it would offend.

See how easy that was.  It's easy to play the victum and call the other guy a bigoted asshole.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



no, it is NOT.

it is your subjective perception.

And God forbid ever to live in a country where a society is an arbiter.

Thank God it is STILL not here as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I don't understand any of this.
> 
> Look, if you want to spend your time fucking each other up the ass I've not a worry. I have to place my seed orders next month.
> 
> ...



Same thing here.  You can say whatever you want and people who hear you have the same right.  To pretend you are the only one with the right to state your opinion is a fairy tale


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...



Ok, and?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been mulling this over for a while, and I've come to the distinct conclusion that we are all being more bigoted about this than Phil. Each side wants constantly to silence the other. I no longer think this is about Duck Dynasty anymore, but more to do with deep seated political viewpoints than anything. I'm beginning to see how petty this has gotten, yes, let me be the first to acknowledge reality. 

Phil Robertson isn't being hurt by any of this. A&E was well within it's right to suspend him, Phil was well within his to say what he wanted to say. Neither one of them will suffer financially for this. But, none of us are concerned about that. As I've just mentioned, this is all one colossal political food fight. Let's get one thing straight here: I don't advocate any third party group bullying anyone into silence all simply because they disagree with them. But this has morphed into a microcosm of the left vs. right division in our country, not an issue of constitutionality or tolerance to one demographic or another. I believe we are being played for fools in the grand scheme of politics, but most of all this whole thing leads me to believe we are all being bigots. Not to Phil, not to gays, but each other. 



> Why is our go-to political strategy for beating our opponents to silence them? Why do we dismiss, rather than engage them?
> 
> Last night, GQ released a story about Duck Dynasty that quotes Phil Robertson&#8217;s thoughts about homosexuality:
> 
> ...



The 'Duck Dynasty' Fiasco Says More About Our Bigotry Than Phil's | TIME.com


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Everything is subjective perception.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



.....and there you have it.....everything is ok because right and wrong is COMPLETELY subjective.

Shove your relativity up your ass.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Some guy from a "reality" show said some stupid shit during an interview as a representative of the A&E network; so, A&E suspended him.
> 
> Cue drama.
> 
> ...




Nope, cuz he wasn't on the air

He was being interviewed by GQ magazine.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand any of this.
> ...



Have I pretended so? Never. Oh never. 

What worries me for true though, and this goes way back, you're pushing your luck. Big time.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



Let me see if I can get this through your thick skull yet again.

99% of us didn't know he said anyting about blacks, the defense has come from his suspension for what he said about gays. Yet your racist heart has to make this a black/white issue when it isn't.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



nope, not everything. and since the members of the society subjective perception can not and SHOULD not be an arbiter here, what you call "reality" is not reality as an objective fact at all.

it is your subjective reality.
but you can not impose your subjective reality on others.

and that is what all this conflict is about - about the group of extremely intolerant people trying to impose their perception of reality on others.

therefore the well deserved backlash.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The Gay Rights group GLAAD is suffering some of it's worst backlash from it's members in nearly half a decade. The uproar is a result of its successful campaign to have star Phil Robertson suspended from the show "Duck Dynasty" over alleged anti gay comments he made during an interview with GQ magazine.
> ...



When will you stop asking stupid questions?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No I'm offended by the faghadist that think they can control the rest of us by being loud mouthed assholes. One man expresses a personal opinion because he was asked a question and now the loony freaks are trying to threaten the TV industry. Going after networks, actors and advertisers, who do these little freaks think they are? If you notice the op won't answer a very simple question because an honest answer would blow the whole premise of the thread.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



When will you increase your investment in a higher IQ?
You are sticking your proboscis where it doesn't belong.
You should be posting on a sites about baking or knitting.
Since you lost the instructions, how long has it been since you've been able to boil water?


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 21, 2013)

Why are liberals so intolerant, and why do they feel the need to take any color out of the lives of Americans?

Why must they always use a magnifying glass on our freedoms?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

J.E.D said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If you folks want to make this a conservative versus liberal thing there is a long, list of liberals that bash others and do all kinds of inappropriate things in public that offend people all the time.
> ...



WTF does Cyrus, Baldwin and MSNBC have to do with A & E, what they knew, when they knew it and the hundreds of complaints A & E received from their sponsors which just generated a 3 billion dollar sale to Disney?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

And sports fans, A & E had a detailed contract with each member of Quack, Inc.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Don't bother. Sarah has a room temperature IQ...
She could not think her way out of a room with no walls or doors.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
They care about DOLLARS.
Can not believe how naive and gullible you folks are. 
This is about MONEY ONLY.


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 21, 2013)

Duck Dynasty To Continue W/o A&E If Necessary Says Louisiana Lt. Governor (Video) | Celebrities
Wow...oh and supposedly Ouachita Parish has revoked A&E's filming rights in the parish!


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 21, 2013)

Both DayStar and TheBlaze have offered to host Duck Dynasty!  Sweet!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


"
"I post what I believe. "
Yes, you do...Even if what you believe has no connection to reality or the facts. A trait typical of libs.
" I don't always go Democratic but I are one so most of them do tend to lean Left."
You _ARE_ one?
Cupcake...there is not a thread that goes by where you do not fail to expose yourself as a moron.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I am OFFENDED that you think the little lady should be in the parlor doing needlepoint and not worrying her little head over matters that men should be discussing amongst themselves over their Brandy and Port.

Someone find me a tall tree and a short rope. Let's GET HIM for giving an opinion even though we may not agree with it. KILL HIMMMMMMMMMM! Better yet, get him fired. Delve into his personal life.






(Sorry. Sarah doesn't want to be in the parlor and neither do I. We think we will take swig of that there Brandy and light a ceeeeegar.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Antares said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Everything is ok?  I didnt say that I said everything is subjective perception.  Everyone perceives things when it happens.  You think people should stop?  Blame human nature.

You dislike human nature and society I dont know what to tell you.  There is a way out tho


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Why are liberals so intolerant, and why do they feel the need to take any color out of the lives of Americans?
> 
> Why must they always use a magnifying glass on our freedoms?



they just aren't happy people...Constantly outraged over something

also, scratch a liberal find a FASCIST

People better wake up your Freedoms of speech is under attack along with your jobs


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Do you actually think a black would tell Phil what he thought of whites in 1950s LA? I can see the scene now:

Phil: "Hey Joe, what do think about all of this segregation stuff."

Joe: "Well, Mr. Robertson, I really don't have anything to say about that sir.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Quite interesting... was I too on point?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Its not my reality, its reality dude.  There isnt alternate realities here.  Reality is imposed onto people not my reality or yours just reality.  In reality, ppl had a problem with what he said.  You dont like that reality.  What do you want another reality?  Sorry one doesnt exist.

And the reality is that your use of the word intolerant isnt used for intolerance.  You call people intolerant when they dont like YOUR intolerance.

You can call someone a faggot and someone can complain about you using the word.  Dont get me wrong I'll tell a faggot joke in a second but I understand that everyone wont accept it.  I'm ok with that


----------



## Amelia (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Why did President Obama feel the need to comment on the Henry Louis Gates arrest? It had nothing to do with him yet he still felt the need to take sides on it.




And I jumped all over Obama for doing that.

Obama had no business going there when he didn't even know the details of the case.


It's quite reasonable to ask why Jindal commented on it.  Why did he?  Especially when he didn't even take the time to make a good comment.  This wasn't a first amendment matter.  Not a very intelligent comment to make and not a good reason for risking offending blacks and gays in his state.   Did Jindal look into the details of Robertson's comments?  Or did he just jump right in feet first without studying the matter?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

Because he has the same rights everyone else does in having an opinion and stating it? Oh. Wait. Pretty soon that will be illegal.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2013)

I thinik there are just way too many threads about DD, so great posts like this one...gets lost because there are so many already in progress.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've been mulling this over for a while, and I've come to the distinct conclusion that we are all being more bigoted about this than Phil. Each side wants constantly to silence the other. I no longer think this is about Duck Dynasty anymore, but more to do with deep seated political viewpoints than anything. I'm beginning to see how petty this has gotten, yes, let me be the first to acknowledge reality.
> 
> Phil Robertson isn't being hurt by any of this. A&E was well within it's right to suspend him, Phil was well within his to say what he wanted to say. Neither one of them will suffer financially for this. But, none of us are concerned about that. As I've just mentioned, this is all one colossal political food fight. Let's get one thing straight here: I don't advocate any third party group bullying anyone into silence all simply because they disagree with them. But this has morphed into a microcosm of the left vs. right division in our country, not an issue of constitutionality or tolerance to one demographic or another.  This whole thing leads me to believe we are all being bigots. Not to Phil, not to gays, but each other.
> 
> ...



The oligarchs on both sides love shit like this. They laugh their asses off while the unwashed masses fight over thIs petty shit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > From the same link:
> ...



Rules? Which rules are those? The ones you dreamed up?
Come one....Show the "rules"....
Umm, left wing people who have made awful comments about conservatives and still have their jobs......Whoopie Goldberg. David Letterman. Bill Maher...
All three have made vicious untrue or derogatory comments about conservatives and gotten away with it. 
There are other guilty libs who've been protected..
Phil Robertson quoted the Bible.. He said NOTHING untrue, inflammatory or derogatory.
It's all in your closed mind. 
Your side is losing this one. And losing BIG..
With this incident, your side has been exposed. Your side can longer successfully threaten sponsors. Your side no longer has the clout to ram your far left wing PC bullshit down our throats.
From now on, if you want to get along in this country you'll just have to grow a thicker skin and stop looking for shit with which to bother yourselves.


----------



## Votto (Dec 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Quite interesting... was I too on point?



This is akin to conservative twerking.

Attention whores bring in money, and Duck Dynasty just got a cash infusion.

The wealthy use the right vs. left dogma to enrich themselves off us and gain our support.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



it is YOUR reality. a subjective one where you think the world is evolving around the leftards agenda. It is not.

the backlash in all this story is exactly proving that YOUR reality is not the objective reality.

GLAAD thought so as well.

They might just have crossed the Rubicon.


p.s. nobody called somebody a faggot. and as far as I remember calling somebody a faggot is usually the leftards prerogative ( exemplified by the left's vocal proponent recently fired exactly for the word LOL) - when they are losing the arguments with the opposite side they call the opponents faggots. shows exactly where their REAL beliefs are


----------



## Amelia (Dec 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Because he has the same rights everyone else does in having an opinion and stating it? Oh. Wait. Pretty soon that will be illegal.




He is the governor.  He made his comment in an official capacity.  I still haven't heard a good reason for him to complain about a private corporation firing someone who made  offensive statements.  When he mentioned the 1st Amendment he showed misunderstanding of the Constitution.  And again ... did it in an official capacity.  

The governor of Louisiana should have a very good reason before he issues an official statement complaining about a private company firing someone who made racially offensive and homophobic comments, not to mention the insult he made in that official statement against Miley Cyrus.  From what I can see, the governor did not have a good reason to do so.   It would be hard to find a good reason for a governor to make such an ignorant statement about the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Amelia said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why did President Obama feel the need to comment on the Henry Louis Gates arrest? It had nothing to do with him yet he still felt the need to take sides on it.
> ...



because the show is promoting the Louisiana tourism and that is an economy issue for Jindal.
The whole family and their empire is a big enterprise and JOBS in Louisiana.
Unlike our failure in chief, Louisiana governor knows that jobs make people happy, not unemployment benefits extension.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Because he has the same rights everyone else does in having an opinion and stating it? Oh. Wait. Pretty soon that will be illegal.
> ...



He does.
It's the economy of his state


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2013)

The Blaze is a bunch of rubes that will eat up anything Beck puts on the channel. Very limited market.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
> They care about DOLLARS.
> Can not believe how naive and gullible you folks are.
> This is about MONEY ONLY.



My dear you're going to have a stroke or something over this topic

man oh man


----------



## Amelia (Dec 21, 2013)

Vox said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Well, that's food for thought.  Thank you.  It still doesn't excuse the ignorance of his reference to the 1st Amendment, or the gratuitous insult to Miley Cyrus.  The Governor of Louisiana shouldn't be trashing young women in an official capacity.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course the primary reason for the support has been totally overlooked.

It's simply that by so doing the right has caused the left to froth at the mouth and piss their pants in their rage.  We probably should tell them about Depends but that would take a lot of fun out of watching them.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



It does not matter. even if he was wrong, because they did not confide in him - that is what he thought and perceived as reality and there is nothing offensive or bigoted in his perception.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Luddy despises success. Reason why he has to dump all over the Robertsons...Luddy knows success is beyond his reach so he has to do the only thing in defense of his agenda, that is to criticize and impugn the achievers.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
> ...



LOL, no, just frustrated that BOTH SIDES have it wrong.
Same as everyday everything politics these days.
Media has pitted an US versus THEM "story" again.
Same as the Zimmerman case.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



that's a different story, but I was just concentrating on the only issue of the economic enterprise.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> That's where we have to cut off that flexability and continue to paint them as the gayhadist they are. Whe have to disarm them of their economic bombs and bullets and show them just how small a minority they are.



Sounds like a plan.  Just don't add fuel to their fire by bashing them while you do it.  Can we compromise on that as a plan?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Most lib pundits are claiming Mr. Robertson used "offensive" language.
> ...



Joe, regardless of the facts, you are going to believe what you want. Any further discussion with you is pointless.
BTW, you are incorrect. Case closed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 21, 2013)

Outdoor channel already carries their other show.  Then there's Sportsmen's channel that already has Sarah Palin's show.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I know what you mean
But I had to step in this one because Glaad are the ones that got this thing rolling..And this is all over some interview he gave to a magazine, not even said on A&E
Now the left they don't need much to be offended...and if we all don't bow to what they think, well that makes us all, homophobes, racist, bigots, and the lovely names go on and on


----------



## mack20 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Ohhh, misogynistic comments about baking and knitting!  You clever man, you.  I bet that wit gets you all the ladies.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 21, 2013)

candycorn said:


> You hateful racist homophobes are the minority.
> 
> 33% and climbing.   Too bad for you.



33%?  I assume you're talking "number of states where gay marriage is "legal"?  Then it would be "33% by fiat, not by consensus".  And that's significant because the case in Utah migrating to the US Supreme Court is going to set judicial and legislative activism on its heel when reviewed against Windsor/DOMA 2013.

You might want to read ALL of that Opinion VERY carefully before you put on your party hats and break out the confetti...  http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/06/supreme-court-doma-full-decision-text-pdf/

And if SCOTUS announces it will hear the Utah case and Brown v Utah at the same time, your gooses are cooked, legally speaking.


----------



## mack20 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



What are the facts and what was incorrect?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I thinik there are just way too many threads about DD, so great posts like this one...gets lost because there are so many already in progress.



I agree. This is diverting attention away from more important political issues like Obamacare and the NSA. So I decided to address this once and for all.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No, Disney got this rolling.
A & E just sold most of their holdings to them.
This is about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ONLY. 
That is why Robertson is wimping out and not standing up for what he says and believes in.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Dutch said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I've been mulling this over for a while, and I've come to the distinct conclusion that we are all being more bigoted about this than Phil. Each side wants constantly to silence the other. I no longer think this is about Duck Dynasty anymore, but more to do with deep seated political viewpoints than anything. I'm beginning to see how petty this has gotten, yes, let me be the first to acknowledge reality.
> ...



It appears we are being played like dogs in a cage, fighting over a slab of rotten meat.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

Bump


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 21, 2013)

I was thinking a Fox channel would pick it up or FX. That would be cool.I already watch SOA on there.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 21, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Because he has the same rights everyone else does in having an opinion and stating it? Oh. Wait. Pretty soon that will be illegal.
> ...



Guess you haven't seen Jindal's interviews. Jindal and Phil Robertson have been friends for many years, Jindal came to the defense of a man he knew very well and knew he wasn't the bad man portrayed by the faghadist and now the blacks. All the man did was answer a question honestly, I guess honesty isn't an attribute anymore, seems to be something to avoid.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 21, 2013)

Who owns the rights to the show?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 21, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *I never, with my eyes, saw the mistreatment of any black person. Not once, *he said. *Where we lived was all farmers. The blacks worked for the farmers. I hoed cotton with them. Im with the blacks, because were white trash. Were going across the field  Theyre singing and happy. I never heard one of them, one black person, say, I tell you what: These doggone white peoplenot a word*! Pre-entitlement, pre-welfare, you say: Were they happy? They were godly; they were happy; no one was singing the blues.



I wonder, if he never heard a person say that because - they wouldn't have dared say that to a white man - even "white trash" - there were still lines that couldn't be crossed.  It might have seemed "happy and godly" to him but it is doubtful that after hoeing the cotton together he ever entered their private lives.

There was a really good series I watched once called "I'll Fly Away" that was set pre-Civil rights, 1950's - 60's, in a southern state.  One of the characters is a poor white boy who's always in trouble and angry.  His family is "white trash" - but (and I can't remember the quote) - even white trash is better than the "*******" - no matter how bad things are for him, there is someone he can look down on.


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
> They care about DOLLARS.
> Can not believe how naive and gullible you folks are.
> This is about MONEY ONLY.



earlier today I have expressed the opinion that I won't be very surprised if the whole story was actually agreed between the parties involved - exactly for the publicity.
which is huge.

poor gays, they think it is about them


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 21, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Ok reality is mine to create and mold.  Jesus christ dude.  Now you are claiming I control reality just so you can cry about life.  Its life man shit



> the backlash in all this story is exactly proving that YOUR reality is not the objective reality.



What?  Dude how did all of you get into MY reality?  



> GLAAD thought so as well.
> 
> They might just have crossed the Rubicon.
> 
> p.s. nobody called somebody a faggot. and as far as I remember calling somebody a faggot is usually the leftards prerogative ( exemplified by the left's vocal proponent recently fired exactly for the word LOL) - when they are losing the arguments with the opposite side they call the opponents faggots. shows exactly where their REAL beliefs are



Oh I get you now.  I tell you that I tell faggot jokes and you reply that leftist (like me) dont like faggot jokes.    Someone somewhere gets fired for saying faggot and you say that situation was crowned valid by all leftist because....it happened.

So basically whetever I say you will reply with some canned response that doesnt make a lick of sense.

Your talking points need yoga.  They arent flexible at all


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Republican is a political party.
Soon to be former mayor of NYC Michael Bloomberg was a republican. However, he is a card carrying flaming lib.
What you believe is "not good enough" is immaterial.
You may believe in acceptance, but your belief does not change human nature.
Your problem as exposed in your posts, is that you expect others to believe as you do. 
That is not how it works. If anyone is intolerant, it is you.

Use spell check.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> What did he say about blacks that was offensive?
> 
> The idea that anyone was "happy" under a system designed to dehumanize them is offensive.
> 
> ...



Is that because it is impossible to be happy and black?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Show examples of my alleged bigotry.
Where is the bad behavior?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

occupied said:


> Two instances where a person signs a contract. In one a man agrees to become a well paid public figure in return he must watch his mouth, he doesn't and pays a terrible price.
> 
> Result? Republicans freak the fuck out calling it unjust and wrong.
> 
> ...



Is this supposed to make sense?


----------



## Vox (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


*
I suppose you are objecting just for the process only. Let me remind you where it all started - # 137:* I*t's YOU claiming that reality ( your view of it) is what is being the OBJECTIVE and YOUR perception of societal stance as being a fair arbiter*



ClosedCaption said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



*no, it is NOT.

it is your subjective perception.

And God forbid ever to live in a country where a society is an arbiter.

Thank God it is STILL not here as well.*


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2013)

A quite liberal California friend of mine is on Facebook defending this guy's freedom to speak his mind. Shocked the heck out of me LOL.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL. The silence is deafening. Perhaps its the hour of night or something...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 21, 2013)

A&E New Show: Dick Dynasty

A&E has announced a new show to replace Duck Dynasty, Dick Dynasty.  Dick Dynasty follows the whacky exploits of the guys in the ObamaCare ads as they try to come to terms with life in a transformed America.

"It's like 'Friends' or 'Seinfield' except there are no female characters, we think there's a huge market for this programming" said Reggie Love Director of Programming for A&E, "Barry and I came up with the idea while we were laying in bed one night talking about things we'd like to see on Television"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If I find it offensive that they are offended can I protest back, or would that be offensive? 

See the problem yet?


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Personally I hope Duck Dynasty moves to the History Channel.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Personally I hope Duck Dynasty moves to the History Channel.



Didn't Bounty Hunter move to another network? I can't remember which one.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 21, 2013)

Libfags keep on forgetting that fags are 5% of the population.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I hope Duck Dynasty moves to the History Channel.
> ...



Bounty Hunter moved to the Paper Towel Channel.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.



Tell me something, is ignorance really bliss? If it is, you are about to be unblissed because over 1200 whites were lynched in the US.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



They actually call it a morals clause.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You hateful racist homophobes are the minority.
> ...



Nah, 33% of the nation (at the time of this graphic's creation) now live in states where Same Sex unions are recognized:






Since then, NM has been added to the enlightened.  

From 0 to 33+ percent in 9 years.  I'm comfortable in predicting that it will be 100% in my lifetime; if not by letter by practice perhaps but you're going to live in a state that accepts it...

Get used to it.


----------



## Drumhead (Dec 21, 2013)

For everyone's enjoyment, Steve Hughes. Listen in around 3:20, and the joke will be about being offended. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j89mEHL6Y74]Steve Hughes on Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow - YouTube[/ame]

Have people's skin gotten so thin that stuff other people say "hurts" them? Well, based on what I read on this board in general - yep, that certainly holds true for some.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I hope Duck Dynasty moves to the History Channel.
> ...



I think so but bounty hunters will never be as popular as duck call making rednecks.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 21, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



If a tree falls in the woods, and no one is there to watch, does it really fall?

Did you ever consider the possibility that you aren't smart enough to make stupid philosophical statements?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You're not much of a Marketing man, are you?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> When I say "part of the ruling class", I meant a whiteman that wasn't subject to lynchings like blacks were.



Any white man that defended the black man back then, was lynched along with him.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



As far as I can tell people like duck calls and rednecks better than bounty hunters.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Man1 said:
> ...



And they should not have, MSNBC is a bunch of wimps. And A&E should not of let the Duck guy go. Bashir was different in that he attacked one person, but they along with Maher and Imus should have been allowed to stay.


----------



## DoItMyself (Dec 21, 2013)

Because Republicans believe in Freedom of Speech and hard work, low taxes, and he is RIGHT about what he said about homos and blacks.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Luddy despises America, Mom, Apple Pie and God Himself.

All because Luddy is a self-hating idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

mack20 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Whats it to you?

Jealous?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you don't know it, how do you know it is irrelevant, stupid ass?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You are a fucking liar and a coward.

Why would anyone give a shit about anything you say?

Honest people, there is no point in regarding anything Swallow says since he will just make things up on the fly if he has to and say anything.

You would be better off debating with a toaster oven.


----------



## mack20 (Dec 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Soooooo jealous.  Doesn't every woman want herself a man to tell her to get into the kitchen and make him a damn sammich?  My oh my, my little heart would just pitter patter from the excitement of it all!  He even uses big words like "proboscis"!  It is all just so very impressive.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 21, 2013)

mack20 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Just the intelligent ones. Which I prefer.
Dumb asses like you hate me. That is my intent. 
BTW, when did women stop baking and knitting?
Or is that not politically correct?


----------



## BobPlumb (Dec 21, 2013)

Y'all quack me up!


----------



## rdean (Dec 21, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



That's because they don't do with women.  Conservative women who want that have to go on the "down low".  Find some nice adventurous liberal.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 22, 2013)

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



See, this is how stupid you are. I mentioned nothing about a "sammich".
Why do you make this so easy?


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh those Gladd people.  How dare they.  Being insulted just because they are compared to "humandogfucking".  Yea, we need to have a backlash.


----------



## Seawytch (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




It was 38% this morning, but Utah likely put it over 40%. It'll be 50% by 2016.


----------



## mack20 (Dec 22, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Let's see if I can explain this to you.  You made a misogynistic comment to a woman on here about how she should be posting on sites about baking and knitting.  I made a sarcastic comment that referenced a stereotypical misogynistic attitude ("bitch, make me a sandwich!") as a way to both make fun of you and your original comment.

Is it getting clearer now?


You know what's super fun?  When someone calls another person stupid while making himself look like an idiot because he didn't get the joke.  Dahling, I just love it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Soon as I can, I'm gonna rep ya for that one. I lol'd for real.


----------



## ogibillm (Dec 22, 2013)

i love when people confuse a loud, vocal minority for a 'silent majority'


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Except he wasn't talking to every woman, just one stupid ****.

Don't take yourself so seriously, moron. Lots and lots of people really don't give a shit what you think, and I am definitely among them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Cant see the rep button, dear?

Maybe if you pretend its a microwave start button?

lolol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



She cant help it since she is a stupid bitch.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

> The family is finding much support, some of it coming from interesting directions. With prominent gay blogger Andrew Sullivan siding with Robertson's right to say his piece without getting fired, it is far from certain that this fracas will end up harming the Duck Dynasty brand. After all, the sorts of *folks who are most upset at Robertson's comments are neither fans nor viewers of the show.*
> The Robertson family has released a statement noting that they are inclined to stand by Phil and hinting that the end may be near for their relationship with A&E.
> Many are also pointing out that the mischaracterization of Robertson's comments has gotten out of hand.* The claim that Robertson "compared" or "equated" homosexuality to bestiality is simply incorrect.
> With his paraphrasing of a Biblical list of sins, Robertson listed them together, certainly, but did not claim them to be of equal status. For example, a list of crimes having both murder and petty theft on it is still a listing of crimes but is not one stating that murder is equivalent to petty theft.*



Report: A&E Likely Knew What Phil Robertson Said in Fateful GQ Interview


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> Oh those Gladd people.  How dare they.  Being insulted just because they are compared to "humandogfucking".  Yea, we need to have a backlash.



Blah, blah, blah, blah, no one gives a fuck what lies you are telling RDean, you fucking moron.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

I am not sure where this protest is coming from. i watched this show once, and as far as I could tell, it was an updated reality version of the Beverly Hillbillies. I just assumed that the only audiance they had was a group of white, ignorant ,red neck, conservative white trash...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am not sure where this protest is coming from. i watched this show once, and as far as I could tell, it was an updated reality version of the Beverly Hillbillies. I just assumed that the only audiance they had was a group of white, ignorant ,red neck, conservative white trash...



Ah, so wees be haitin' crackus now, huh?

Dems crackus shood be hoss whupped for not gettin a tan lahk Gawd ment 'em 2, stupid crackus.....

/s

You really are a stupid fuck, aren't you?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

I was reading the FB page and was just wandering around in the comments sections and stumbled across this. I thought it funny, and especially a great comment:



> Bill Taylor Contact Cracker Barrel
> Got something to share with us? We'd love to hear from you
> 
> _*Maybe "Cracker Barrel" should change their "offensive" name!
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Pretty simple dumbass. You ask if the issue at hand is important. If you could care less then further information is irrelevant. You have to learn to prioritize. Once you get that trick maybe they will move you on up to fry cook.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



She has to be.  Because without A&E's action there is no "free thought"/"free speech" issue, even when misread as she did from not knowing how entertainment contracts work.  "Religious freedom" never was an issue AFAIK; nobody has told anyone what they can do with their religion.


----------



## mack20 (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Calling women you don't know *****?  That's the mark of a real man.  I bet your mother would be proud.  



JimBowie1958 said:


> Cant see the rep button, dear?
> 
> Maybe if you pretend its a microwave start button?
> 
> lolol



lolololol.  Sweetheart, I am blinded by your brilliance.  Tell it true, is it tough being so smart and clever?  Do you find that most people just don't understand how truly _amazing_ you are?



JimBowie1958 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...








You done told me, you big strong manly man, you.


----------



## mack20 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Honestly, I'm finding this pretty amusing.  I'm pretty sure that these two think they're proving some sort of macho bullshit with this stuff, but I'm mostly just sitting here laughing at how tough they seem to think they are.  Real men don't need to resort to this kind of stuff.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol, in your  mind if you don't care any more it is irrelevant?

roflmao, I hope to God you aren't an aeronautics engineer, lolol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes, they did. They said if you are Christian and believe the Bible says  homosexual behavior is sinful, THEN SHUT UP ABOUT IT OR GET FIRED.

You stupid libtards continue to obfuscate the difference between moral right to speak one's mind freely and legal rights protected by the government. No one I have seen anywhere wants the government involved in this, only Christians to wake up and poycot A+E, which scares the shit out of you cretins.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Equal rights these days, bitch.



mack20 said:


> lolololol.  Sweetheart, I am blinded by your brilliance.  Tell it true, is it tough being so smart and clever?  Do you find that most people just don't understand how truly _amazing_ you are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one can tell you anything, dumb shithead.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

mack20 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Lol, more libtard back slapping; my how proud they are of each other!

Why I bet they cant wait to get on the knee pads.


----------



## Politico (Dec 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Personally I hope Duck Dynasty moves to the History Channel.



Yeah. Not like they're doing anything history related anymore. Gotta fill the time with something.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



It'll be one of those things.   Did you know it took until the year 2000 for backwards Alabama (it's not a city such as Backwards, Alabama, it's an apt description) took a law off the books that made inter-racial marriage illegal?  In practice, it's been okay and approved for decades but getting laws changed in the deep Stupid will take a while.  The practice will far preceed the letter of the law changing.  

It's not revolution; it's evolution and it can't be stopped.


----------



## FJO (Dec 22, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> It's cheaper to raise and slaughter ducks than it is for hunting.And you can get the ones you  like, they don't have the gamey taste.



Maybe because some people just LIKE hunting?

You know it is cheaper to just go into the market and by your carrots, beans and cabbage than grow them yourself.

Yet your godess in the White House advocates growing your own vegetables.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
> ...



Well, let's be fair to Gawdawg... Unlike most of you Republican Rubes who actually care about the gays and the abortions, he's all about making sure employer and corporate rights are protected.  

Reprehensible as that is, he gets it.  

The last thing he wants is the Robertsons to tell a big corporation where to get off and cost them money.  Because then the lower groups of wage slaves might start demanding rights, too, and we can't have that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2013)

Vox said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > A & E COULD GIVE A RAT'S ASS if someone was a Democrat or a Republican.
> ...



I don't think so.  NO one comes out looking good on this. 

Wait for the other shoe to drop, when Wal-Mart and other big chain stores stop carrying their stuff.  

Oh, hey, you know what's vanished from my second job?  All the Duck Dynasty Chia Heads they were selling...


----------



## nitroz (Dec 22, 2013)

While you have a right to freedom of speech, you don't have a right to immunity from consequences about what you say.

This Duck Dynasty thing... it's not a violation of the first amendment since A&E is a private company and can prettymuch do whatever the hell they want.


Another gay hater got put in his place.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Palin, scary shit that she would have been one step away from leading the free world.
> ...



First you need to show where I ever claimed Sarah Palin did something that "is against the Constitution"
She may be your hero and role model and so be it.
Not mine. I played with winners all 5 years.
Sarah Palin is a quitter and a loser. 
Go back to your liquor bottle and send me your address and I will send you a jar of Georgia's finest shine.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Anyone else find the left talking about other's having a victim mentality highly ironic and amusing?



It seems to me the whining is coming from GLAAD and the lefty religious bigots.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Is this great or what?
> 
> This is the great outing. I love it. I've always been out front and center. Ted Nugent kick ass christian. And I'll never stop.
> 
> Now we are seeing who's with the Word or who is a child of fear. Fucking eh! I rock with Jehovah. Let's see how this goes.



Ted Nugent is a draft dodger.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this great or what?
> ...



So were a lot of people back then
sheesh, where's all this haten coming from


----------



## WorldWatcher (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> It'll be one of those things.   Did you know it took until the year 2000 for backwards Alabama (it's not a city such as Backwards, Alabama, it's an apt description) took a law off the books that made inter-racial marriage illegal?  In practice, it's been okay and approved for decades but getting laws changed in the deep Stupid will take a while.  The practice will far preceed the letter of the law changing.
> 
> It's not revolution; it's evolution and it can't be stopped.




The sad part is...


........................40% of the voters voted to keep the language in their State Constitution.



>>>>


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this great or what?
> ...



...and?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I do not hate him
I despise all draft dodgers.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



And I like you Santa photo.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Who do those people think they are?  Answer: Consumers

A&E Fired them dude.  No one else.  Yet you blame fags for expressing displeasure with the dudes comments but have no blame for A&E.

Because its all about fairness


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 22, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Hey idiot.  Its not my reality or my perception.  Did the Duck Dynasty dude say something offense to fags?  Yes!  It happened. Not in my world in THE WORLD

Did fags take offense?  Yes they did!  Not in my world...in REALITY!

Society will judge even if I'm not here so this has nothing to do with me personally as much as you want to cry about it.  You're mad that society as a whole doesnt accept public bigotry.

When you finish crying about it how will you change it?  Can it be changed by one person?

Answer: You wont.  It cant


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



...and that makes it ok to hide when you get a to fight then play tough guy during peace times


----------



## National Socialist (Dec 22, 2013)

nitroz said:


> While you have a right to freedom of speech, you don't have a right to immunity from consequences about what you say.
> 
> This Duck Dynasty thing... it's not a violation of the first amendment since A&E is a private company and can prettymuch do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> ...



Only thing getting put in its place is A&E and not Cracker Barrel. They pissed off the wrong people.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how libs try to argue this as a gay issue. Robertson has his rights to his own opinion.  He also has the right to speak his mind about them.  Don't like his point of view, don't listen to it.  Follow your own advice you give when the shoe is on the other foot.
> ...



so what you are telling me is it is now ok for corporations to fire people based on their opinions?  I have an employee who is an atheist. I can fire them?  I have an employee who is not gay but attends a demonstration for gay rights.  I can fire them?   I mean I'm sure you would not want to see any double standards happening out there.  Am I right?


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans defending the rights of an employee.....imagine that?



democrats opposing free speech and the right to personal opinions.   well yea, ok.   that's par for the course.   nothing new here


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Oh those Gladd people.  How dare they.  Being insulted just because they are compared to "humandogfucking".  Yea, we need to have a backlash.
> ...



They're full of murder, envy, strife, hatred. They are insolent, arrogant God haters. They are heartless. They are faithless. They are senseless. They are ruthless. They invent ways of doing evil." -- Speaking at the 2010 Wild Game Supper in Pottstown, Pa.

"Why do they murder and why do they hate us? Because all of them ... 80 years of history, they all want to conquer the world, they all rejected Jesus and they're all famous for murder. Nazis, Shintoists, Communists and the Mohammedists. Every one of them the same way." -- Preaching at Hillsboro Church of Christ in El Dorado, Ark., in 2008.

'Duck Dynasty's' Phil Robertson: Five more debate-worthy quotes - latimes.com

Earlier this week, Robertson, 67, gave a controversial interview to GQ magazine in which *he compared homosexuality to bestiality*.

'Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson Has Made Other Anti-Gay Comments in the Past - ABC News

Bestiality - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

: sex between a person and an animal

:  sexual relations between a human being and a lower animal


In other words - "humandogfucking".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

These dirty ass right wingers comparing this fuckster to "Rosa Parks" and they call me a liar?  The nerve of these shitstains.  How dare they.


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2013)

These Republicans are the same ones that would defend yelling "fire" in a crowded theater.  Hoping people get trampled.  It's called "entertainment"....for them.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> These Republicans are the same ones that would defend yelling "fire" in a crowded theater.  Hoping people get trampled.  It's called "entertainment"....for them.



libs would be killing babies and striping americans of their rights


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans defending the rights of an employee.....imagine that?
> ...



Who's opposed to free speech? Robertson was free to say what he said.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So he shouldn't have to apologize or meet with gay families to listen to them and the family is free to tell A&E to fuck off.

Yes, that's what we have been saying all along.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Again, it is easy to see how you twist the facts and other's statements, which demonstrates again that you are nothing more than a fraud and a liar.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> These Republicans are the same ones that would defend yelling "fire" in a crowded theater.  Hoping people get trampled.  It's called "entertainment"....for them.



Lol, now you compare paraphrased quoting of the Bible to yelling fire in a theater.

Classic fascist dehumanizing propaganda lie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Of course. He doesn't have to meet with anyone. And of course, he's free to tell A&E to fuck off. His 1st Amendment right to free speech was never disrupted.

That's not to say that A&E is denied their right to air whatever they want (within FCC regulations) on their network.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

nitroz said:


> While you have a right to freedom of speech, you don't have a right to immunity from consequences about what you say.
> 
> This Duck Dynasty thing... it's not a violation of the first amendment since A&E is a private company and can prettymuch do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> ...



No one is saying that there was a violation of the Constitution here, idiot. A+E is well within their legal rights, but what  they did was MORALLY wrong and FASCIST in nature.

Libtards think quoting the Bible is like yelling fire in a crowded theater!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/330812-duck-dynasty-42.html#post8337053

And we are going to boycott and put and end to this PC fascism all the easier because of this attack on Phil.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Lol, again, the constitutional right defelection.

No one is saying that A+E violated his First Amendment rights, dumbass.

But had he said some PC outrageous bullshit and got fired, you would be pissing yourself for a year, probably.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

The two sides involved in most all of these type arguments and stances on issues are drifting further and further apart.  The left defines compromise as getting 100% of what it wants.  Newsflash....that's not compromise.  Soon enough, when the right finally understands that nothing they do yields any kind of productive results, there will be a groundswell of united conservatives that will do what it has to do in order to regain independent thought and protected speech and the right to exist.  To be honest, you hear the left say all the time that old white people need to just die off before they can get their way totally.  Oprah said something similar.  I have news for the left, we don't die off so easily and we don't plan on laying down for you any longer.

You lefties want some?  Come and get it.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> Earlier this week, Robertson, 67, gave a controversial interview to GQ magazine in which *he compared homosexuality to bestiality*..



Only in that God considers both a sin.  Of course, it doesn't play into the liberal rant unless the true meaning of what he said is twisted around to suit the agenda.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Nonsense. There have been plenty of folks complaining his freedom of speech is being infringed upon.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 22, 2013)

So now ppl wanna quote lynching stats for whites?

Because I said white men weren't subject to lynchings * LIKE* black men were?

Ridiculous.

The point is, if you think like this guy thinks about blacks in the 50's...you are either..

1. A fucking idiot.
2. Telling a lie, to help re-write history.
3. A fucking idiot.
4. A racist who thinks blacks were happy being marginalized and discriminated against by law.
5. A fucking idiot.
6. Someone hiding behind Christianity to be a bigot.
7. A fucking idiot.
8. A redneck that longs for "The Good 'Ol Days" when blacks were beaten to death for winking at a white woman and nobody is arrested.
9. A fucking idiot.
10. Someone who has just gotten his dumb ass kicked off his own show.


KING!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Correct. 

This isnt a First Amendment issue, and no ones right to free speech is being violated, its ignorant idiocy to state otherwise, or willful ignorance and demagoguery.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier this week, Robertson, 67, gave a controversial interview to GQ magazine in which *he compared homosexuality to bestiality*..
> ...



The Bible also says eating an animal with cloven hoofed feet is a sin. If Robertson eats pork, doesn't that make him a hypocrite?


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



He isn't bound by the laws of the Old Testament as a Christian.  Also, in this country he's free to be a duck hunter AND a hypocrite if he so chooses.  Not that he is, just that he's free to be one.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

How about that one folks, Glaad is demanding he meet with homosexuals..

Have you ever heard of such nonsense

who do they think they are, the homo police of this country

people need to tell them where to go, straight to hell


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> How about that one folks, Glaad is demanding he meet with homosexuals..
> 
> Have you ever heard of such nonsense
> 
> ...



MSNBC suggested that Phil might like anal sex if he tried it.  Disgusting perverts.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


Sin is sin. Either defying kosher AND homosexuality are both sins or neither are sins. And while I agree he is free to be a hypocrite, it seems that is exactly what he is doing.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your statements indicate clearly you have no knowledge of what Christ did with the Law after he came to earth.  Ignorance is bliss as they say and you are certainly very happy it appears.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

What do these people sound like by saying he should have to go meet homosexuals?

re-education camps anyone?

People better wake up in this country


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


Christ died for our sins. That would include both defying kosher AND homosexuality, would it not?


----------



## Destroyer2 (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > How about that one folks, Glaad is demanding he meet with homosexuals..
> ...



ewwwwwwwww



LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



Actually Jesus (supposedly, anyway) upheld kosher law.

IIRC it was Paul that wanted to make it more appealing to the common people so he removed most of kosher law and made the religion more gentile cause people weren't buying into it.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Certainly it would!  If you ignore all the passages in the New Testament that condemn homosexuality as well as other sexual perversions.  You can make anything mean anything if you ignore/change/dream up what is written.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

To be clear, yes, Jesus died for all our sins be it homosexuality or kosher infractions.  But, one has to accept that they have sinned and ask for forgiveness before sin can be forgiven.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > While you have a right to freedom of speech, you don't have a right to immunity from consequences about what you say.
> ...



If A&E had suspended him, then taken the withdrawal of the family from the series like a competent company it should have ended there.   GLAAD's continuing search and destroy is what makes the issue fascist and stalinist.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure where this protest is coming from. i watched this show once, and as far as I could tell, it was an updated reality version of the Beverly Hillbillies. I just assumed that the only audiance they had was a group of white, ignorant ,red neck, conservative white trash...
> ...



Jim, I don't know exactly how it happened, but somehow, you escaped my notice up until now, and I never put you on "ignore". I'll fix that rigjht away....


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> What do these people sound like by saying he should have to go meet homosexuals?
> 
> re-education camps anyone?
> 
> People better wake up in this country



They think if he met with homosexuals they would have a chance to humiliate him in public.   Have you see any episodes of the View?   Same thing.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If A&E had suspended him, then taken the withdrawal of the family from the series like a competent company it should have ended there.   GLAAD's continuing search and destroy is what makes the issue fascist and stalinist.



It's what the gay movement does.  They demand tolerance yet when faced with opposition, they scream bloody murder, rant and rave, protest, crap themselves and generally speaking make complete asses of themselves publicly and otherwise.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They think if he met with homosexuals they would have a chance to humiliate him in public.   Have you see any episodes of the View?   Same thing.



I'm so glad that Hasslebeck finally got away from that bunch of weirdos on that show.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Congrats to GLAAD. The only way these hill billies will learn is by teaching them a financial lesson.  They can say what they want but they can also be boycotted and hopefully financially ruined.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier this week, Robertson, 67, gave a controversial interview to GQ magazine in which *he compared homosexuality to bestiality*..
> ...





Thank you, God, for sending us someone who knows exactly what you consider a sin, and what you don't. You know that none of the rest of us are wise enough to figure that out for ourselves....


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Thank you, God, for sending us someone who knows exactly what you consider a sin, and what you don't. You know that none of the rest of us are wise enough to figure that out for ourselves....



Yep.  He sent Jesus.  He does know exactly what is sin and what isn't.  I'm glad you see the light.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2013)

A&E suspends Phil yet they are airing a Duck Dynasty marathon staring Phil On Christmas day they may be disappointed or upset over his views on homosexuality but there still more than happy to take the money he and his family make them.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Financially ruined...what a joke...They were millionairs before A&E and that intolerant hateful group called, Glaad
liberals are some of the biggest haters in this country if you don't bow to what they think you should...want to see them financially ruined...awful people


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> A&E suspends Phil yet they are airing a Duck Dynasty marathon staring Phil On Christmas day they may be disappointed or upset over his views on homosexuality but there still more than happy to take the money he and his family make them.



Funny isn't it?  Hypocrisy abounds on the left.  Myself, I won't be watching any of it.  I hope that A&E gets the message.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Stuff like this really shines a light on the souls and hearts of a liberal

intolerant, hate, wishing ruin on people

sad and sick all rolled into one


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Stuff like this really shines a light on the souls and hearts of a liberal
> 
> intolerant, hate, wishing ruin on people
> 
> sad and sick all rolled into one



They all in their hearts want conservatives to die.  Some actually proclaim it....proudly I might add.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I bought their Christmas CD yesterday.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, God, for sending us someone who knows exactly what you consider a sin, and what you don't. You know that none of the rest of us are wise enough to figure that out for ourselves....
> ...



Well, I am afraid that I will have to change my point of view. God does talk to me from time to time, and he just told me that you are a duimb fuck. It was sort of a vision that he sent me when I was reading your post....

And, God never lies to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



good for you
People need to start standing up to this bullying from the Militant homosexual lobby out there
they are causing people to hate them more with this crap you can't say anything about homosexuals without getting hit over the head by them and now Interfering with people livelihoods


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Congrats to GLAAD. The only way these hill billies will learn is by teaching them a financial lesson.  They can say what they want but they can also be boycotted and hopefully financially ruined.



Ha!  meanwhile Cracker Barrel puts Duck Dynasty products back on the shelves.

*Dear Cracker Barrel Customer:
When we made the decision to remove and evaluate certain Duck Dynasty items, we offended many of our loyal customers. Our intent was to avoid offending, but thats just what we've done.
You told us we made a mistake. And, you weren't shy about it. You wrote, you called and you took to social media to express your thoughts and feelings. You flat out told us we were wrong.
We listened.
Today, we are putting all our Duck Dynasty products back in our stores.
And, we apologize for offending you.
We respect all individuals right to express their beliefs. We certainly did not mean to have anyone think different.
We sincerely hope you will continue to be part of our Cracker Barrel family.

Cracker Barrel apologizes for offending customers because of Duck Dynasty | Greenville News - WYFF Home*


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> God never lies to me.



Correct, God does not lie.

The problem is that you're not hearing God but rather Satan.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to GLAAD. The only way these hill billies will learn is by teaching them a financial lesson.  They can say what they want but they can also be boycotted and hopefully financially ruined.
> ...



Good for them, let the people decide.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Stuff like this really shines a light on the souls and hearts of a liberal
> 
> intolerant, hate, wishing ruin on people
> 
> sad and sick all rolled into one


''

Think about this, Phil Robertson merely stated his opinions on gay sex as he was raised and does believe and with his common sense, sees clearly.  Christians have very strong views about gay sex because the bible tells them its unclean and a sin.  And as it happens, the facts line up with that epiphany.  HIV/AIDS and trying to reproduce with the anus and fecal canal is a very unclean business and deadly too.

So that's Phil's views in a nutshell.  He didn't, for example, act them out by hanging an effigy of Richard Simmons or another flamer and beating it to a pulp with a baseball bat.  That would have been very inappropriate and offensive to people who practice gay sex as a religion.  Yet gay network owners and media supporters think nothing of flaunting, on prime time no less with christian children watching, a sex scene between Miley Cyrus and some guy; or portraying offensive pictures of two men kissing or parading around sexually-suggestive on prime time commercials and promo clips for shows & movies.  

Both of those acts are a direct and offensive affront on the other; while only one of the two are regularly disciplined as such.  I for one am getting tired of the double standard.  "You cannot offend my religion of gay sex or you'll get sued, be ruined, go to jail and be run out on a rail.  But I can regularly and routinely offend your religious views and not only that, but force your kids to admire my ridicule of your religious views in public schools and force you to recognize my offensive acts and cater to them whenever I demand!"

I've often said that if gays want to win this 14th Amendment recognition, they should apply as a religion and not as a class.  After all, they fit the bill as to religion/cult much much better.

1. They evangelize anywhere and everywhere they go and have special emphasis on reaching out to kids to convert.  Koolaid isn't just a drink they serve the kids..

2. They have a strict set of dogmatic rules that anyone in the fold is strongly dis-encouraged to violate.  They even have a word for "Satan" which is = to "defector" and that word in their "Bible" is "Anne Heche".  Anne Heche is the antichrist of the gay religion.  They even made a law in California that makes it illegal for children to defect who were brought into the fold by molestation.

3. Their religion spans all races and both genders.

4.  Their religious views are adopted after they are born by contact with the idea that the homosexual orgasm is equivalent to the christian rapture and anything that dares to interfere with that is punishable heresy.

5. They really like altar boys, the younger the better and "keep 'em coming.." [See #1]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

Why would anyone want to boycott Phil over gay sex comments? There are so many other reasons to do it! Hell, I didn't boycott "The Flying Nun",back in the 1960's over anything that Sally Field said. I boycotted it because it was written and produced for people with an IQ lower than the number of keys on a typwriter.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> Yet gay network owners and media supporters think nothing of flaunting, on prime time no less with christian children watching, a sex scene between Miley Cyrus and some guy; or portraying offensive pictures of two men kissing* or parading around sexually-suggestive on prime time commercials and promo clips for shows & movies.  *



Even for obamacare.  Just how desperate are you to sell a law when you have to produce something like this to sell it?  Ha!

New ObamaCare Ad Features Semi-Nude Gay Men Dancing, Hugging, Sucking Phallic Symbols


----------



## Black_Man1 (Dec 22, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> A&E suspends Phil yet they are airing a Duck Dynasty marathon staring Phil On Christmas day they may be disappointed or upset over his views on homosexuality but there still more than happy to take the money he and his family make them.



That is called pimpin'.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > A&E suspends Phil yet they are airing a Duck Dynasty marathon staring Phil On Christmas day they may be disappointed or upset over his views on homosexuality but there still more than happy to take the money he and his family make them.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I'm not joking. I would love to see them financially ruined. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it but it would feel me with joy. Teach those hill billies a lesson.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff like this really shines a light on the souls and hearts of a liberal
> ...



I know lots of cool conservatives. Why would I want them to die? They help me make more money.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I'm not joking. I would love to see them financially ruined. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it but it would feel me with joy. Teach those hill billies a lesson.



Then you'll no doubt want Miley Cyrus ruined too...It's only fair when one religion insults another, right?





> Think about this, Phil Robertson merely stated his opinions on gay sex as he was raised and does believe and with his common sense, sees clearly.  Christians have very strong views about gay sex because the bible tells them its unclean and a sin.  And as it happens, the facts line up with that epiphany.  HIV/AIDS and trying to reproduce with the anus and fecal canal is a very unclean business and deadly too.
> 
> So that's Phil's views in a nutshell.  He didn't, for example, act them out by hanging an effigy of Richard Simmons or another flamer and beating it to a pulp with a baseball bat.  That would have been very inappropriate and offensive to people who practice gay sex as a religion.  Yet gay network owners and media supporters think nothing of flaunting, on prime time no less with christian children watching, a sex scene between Miley Cyrus and some guy; or portraying offensive pictures of two men kissing or parading around sexually-suggestive on prime time commercials and promo clips for shows & movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I would love to see them financially ruined. *I'm not going to lose any sleep over it*



Ha!  Neither are the Ducks!  I bet that Phil sleeps pretty soundly knowing that this has sparked action within the Christian conservative movement.

He's winning.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Why would I want them to die? They help me make more money.



Gosh are you sure you don't work for A&E?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


Not trying to make it mean "anything." Sin is sin. Robertson said gays will not inherit the kingdom of G-d. While his belief might be accurate for gays who don't accept Christ as their Lord and savior, it wouldn't h8ld true for gays who do, would it? Wouldn't that make his comment both ignorant and hypocritical?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see them financially ruined. *I'm not going to lose any sleep over it*
> ...



He's winning and it could be a turning point for Christianity to move from sitting down and taking gay gestapo tactics to fighting back.

'Duck Dynasty' outrage a turning point for Christians? | Fox News Video


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why? Why would you want a small town guy who came from nothing who worked hard to come up with a inovative product (to lure ducks in that millions have used to their benefit) to go broke? Phil Robertson is a American success story that is a inspiration to many.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 22, 2013)

DoItMyself said:


> Because Republicans believe in Freedom of Speech and hard work, low taxes, and he is RIGHT about what he said about homos and blacks.



Then why did Reagan raise taxes on the middle class seven times in eight years. Republicans are WRONG for the middle class.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not joking. I would love to see them financially ruined. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it but it would feel me with joy. Teach those hill billies a lesson.
> ...



Yeah those are some high class opinions right there.  Like I said before I dont mind people voicing their opinions but I laugh when or if they get shit about it and start crying. In this case his opinion towards gays and Black people are offensive. I dont keep up with Miley Cyrus so I have no idea what she has said.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Consider what you said.   If it were true for gays who accepted Christ, they would have to go and sin no more.  Just what Jesus told Mary Magdalene.   So they might still be homosexuals, but not sinners since they didn't commit sinful acts.   Making Robertson's comments knowlegable and very very true.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Because he also appears to be an willfully ignorant hill billy from his comments. Nothing better in the world to change attitudes like a good boycott or financial ruin. There are plenty of inspirational stories. No one needs his.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want them to die? They help me make more money.
> ...



I'm pretty sure I work for myself.  Who knows you may even contribute to my profit margin.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Give us a link to his "wimp out".


----------



## Intense (Dec 22, 2013)

Black_Man1 said:


> I'm just trying to understand.
> 
> Louisiana has a large black population.
> 
> ...



A Public Official is pledged to serve Justice with Impartiality, at least as far as the Law Itself permits. What is just, unfortunately, is not always popular. I guess that's what distinguishes between mice and men, huh.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What did they do to you?


----------



## jazzwatch (Dec 22, 2013)

The PC crowd has sucked the life out of Free Speech. When will Barry relinquish it's throne?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> DoItMyself said:
> 
> 
> > Because Republicans believe in Freedom of Speech and hard work, low taxes, and he is RIGHT about what he said about homos and blacks.
> ...



And why did Democrats launch a health care program that would cause a rise in premiums, a rise in costs for the middle class? Why did the Democrats allow business another year to comply and hurt the working middle class more? Why did Obama lie to the middle class telling them they could keep their insurance and doctors? 

Why did the democrats not launch a jobs bill in the first 2 years they controlled the House and the Senate? Why did the Democrats not prosecute the bankers and the those responsible for the fall in 2008?

I'm not seeing the Democrats being good for the middle class.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



no problem, I doubt they are losing sleep over you and your hate either


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So you are an evil profiteer? Liberals don't like people who make money off other people.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> DoItMyself said:
> 
> 
> > Because Republicans believe in Freedom of Speech and hard work, low taxes, and he is RIGHT about what he said about homos and blacks.
> ...



Lol, when Reagan reluctantly agreed to a DEMOCRAT controlled Congress raising taxes, the libtards blame Reagan.

When the GOP controlled House tries to defund some programs it thought harmful to the country, Obama shuts down the government, but to the libtards it is STILL THE GOP's fault!

Anyone see a pattern to this bullshit?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



Unless, like Soros and Gates, they support Democrat causes.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I'll leave judgment to God.  I'll go out on a limb and say that in my opinion, a repentant gay is as likely to go to heaven as anybody else that repents. 

The idea that Jesus stressed is repentance.  That is, of course, the stumbling block of oh so many people in this world.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He came to fulfill the Law. JC said it himself. 

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I'm pretty sure I work for myself.  Who knows you may even contribute to my profit margin.



Well, what's your product and I'll let you know if I'm contributing to your profit or not.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Cracker Barrel gives in and restores Duck Dynasty products to its shelves.

Cracker Barrel: We screwed up big time | Fox News

A solid win for the side of the angels.

Now to make A+E apologize to the Robertsons and see Duck Dynasty on a different chanel.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Cracker Barrel gives in and restores Duck Dynasty products to its shelves.
> 
> Cracker Barrel: We screwed up big time | Fox News
> 
> ...


I went into a department store just after the news broke on the Duck Dynasty thing and their display and all the products underneath it were stripped down to just one or two items left.  Those products flew off the shelves!

And a million likes on the "Boycott A&E" webpage within hours of their announcing suspending Phil Robertson means that the Chic Fil a crowd has HAD IT with the gay reverse-bullying.  It's over.  Finally.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



I've really been trying to deal with judgement. Now on one hand I just want to pass that over to the big guy. 

But we also have to discern evil and sinning versus good. And to be able to make the call in our every day lives. 

And condemn evil.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Cracker Barrel gives in and restores Duck Dynasty products to its shelves.
> ...



Not yet.

It aint over until the fat bitch squeals like a pig.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If they really believed in the government, they'd send 90% of their income to the government. Funny how they think they know better what to do with their money, but we don't.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


Again, sin is sin. If what you're saying is true, that sinners must stop their sinful ways, that would apply to folks like Robertson, who continue to sin by eating cloved hoofed animals, eat shellfish, or wear clothes made from blended fabrics. Unless they stop their sinning ways, why would they still be accepted into the kingdom of G-d, but not homosexuals?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > DoItMyself said:
> ...



WTF?? Democrats didn't controll Congress while Reagan was president until 1987.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


So in your opinion, Robertson is wrong then ... is that correct?


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Again, sin is sin. If what you're saying is true, that sinners must stop their sinful ways, that would apply to folks like Robertson, who continue to sin by eating cloved hoofed animals, eat shellfish, or wear clothes made from blended fabrics. Unless they stop their sinning ways, why would they still be accepted into the kingdom of G-d, but not homosexuals?



I don't know what to tell you.  You conveniently continue to ignore that Jesus was the fulfillment of the old Law and that a new system was put into place by the hand of God through Jesus.

You insist that we cater to your notion that the OT still applies.  Our belief and conviction is that it doesn't.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> So in your opinion, Robertson is wrong then ... is that correct?



Where did you get that?  Now you're just making stuff up.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



So explain how gays are denied the kingdom of G-d but not those who don't keep kosher. Show me where the Bible says only certain sins keep sinners who accept Christ as their Lord and saviour out of the Kingdom of G-d....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Democrats controlled House in 1981
97th United States Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

98th United States Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

99th United States Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And into Bushes term.

100th United States Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





keeping kosher isn't a sin, stupid ass. Nor is being Jewish.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So in your opinion, Robertson is wrong then ... is that correct?
> ...



and playing ignorant....stupid libtard tricks


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I didn't say that.  Again, you're just making stuff up.  It's the non-repentant sinner that is in danger of losing his/her soul.

I don't know how much plainer I can say it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If he says he disagrees with Robertson on some particulars, then he thinks Robertson is wrong on those particulars.

Shit, I wish all you libtards were this stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It's easier just to make things up, they didn't expect you to check up on it.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Shit, I wish all you libtards were this stupid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



But like most libtards, their support is more show than substance.

The politically correct consensus that scares the hell out of so many business owners is a mirage created by leftwing fascists in the media, government and paid liars.

Their most deep fear is that people will awaken and realize what a facade it all is.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I can take you out in a heartbeat when it comes to the Word. Let's get it on. 

Meet me in the room.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Again, sin is sin. If what you're saying is true, that sinners must stop their sinful ways, that would apply to folks like Robertson, who continue to sin by eating cloved hoofed animals, eat shellfish, or wear clothes made from blended fabrics. Unless they stop their sinning ways, why would they still be accepted into the kingdom of G-d, but not homosexuals?
> ...



If that's what you think I'm saying then you don't understand what I'm  saying. I'm not saying Christians should be adhering to OT laws. I'm saying that homosexuality is just one of the many sins defined in the Bible and that it's hypocritical to claim that gays are the only Christ accepting sinners who will be denied the kingdom of G-d for their sins.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



What truly freaked us out was that Cracker Barrel thought it was a swell idea to diss the Dynasty?

I mean talk about idiocy.....................


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So in your opinion, Robertson is wrong then ... is that correct?
> ...


You said you believe gays who accept Christ still inherit the kingdom of G-d. Robertson did not say that. He said gays are denied. Both cannot be true.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No one said that.  Not even Phil Robertson.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Thanks for proving me right ... that Democrats did not control Congress until 1987. So who know what the fuck you were talking about when you ignorantly claimed they did.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Do you really understand Sodom and Gomorrah? This is a biggie here. This is a huge lesson. 

You don't understand at all do you?

They wanted to fuck the angels. Tell me you understand what went down here. Its the WORD.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



The Bible says it's a sin, just like it says homosexuality is a sin.. Are you saying the Bible is wrong


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The budget is controlled by the house, idiot.

But when Reagan I President you blame the GOP for what  happened that you don't like.

Now that Obama shuts down the government in a hissy fit over the House not funding some of his broken bullshit, you liars blame the House GOP.

You are fucking liars and frauds.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



OK, what verse in the Bible makes you think that 1) being jewish and 2) keeping kosher are sins?

Lol, you libtards get dumber each year, praise God.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



They act like they don't understand, but its just their fear of facing what the future holds that makes them act like they are too dumb to understand.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > DoItMyself said:
> ...




Good questions.  You should start a new thread to ask those.  I would be curious to see the answers from some of the usual suspects.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh my, history shows you're just as ignorant as jimbowie ...

97th Congress (1981-1983) 
*Majority Party: Republican* (53 seats)
Minority Party: Democrat (46 seats)

98th Congress (1983-1985) 
*Majority Party: Republican* (55 seats)
Minority Party: Democrat (45 seats)

99th Congress (1985-1987) 
*Majority Party: Republican* (53 seats)
Minority Party: Democrat (47 seats)

100th Congress (1987-1989) 
*Majority Party: Democrat* (55 seats)
Minority Party: Republican (45 seats)

U.S. Senate: Art & History Home > Origins & Development > Party Division


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I guess. I remember hitting this point in the Word when I was just taking it A to Z.

HOLY FREAKING TOLEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Over and over and over.................aye carumba................You wanted to fuck the angels? So sorry on the fuck thing but I remember just losing it. 

Ellen, we have to talk.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



We're already in a room. Explain how G-d differentiates which sins are forgivable and which ones are not.

The Bible says homosexuality is a sin as is eating cloven hoofed beasts. How is an unrepentant pork lover granted access to the kingdom of G-d whereas an unrepentant homosexual not?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...


Sin is sin. Again, show me where the Bible says only certain sins are condemnable....


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

This is what I don't understand. You got it all now. Now you have to push it farther.

Rock on. Keep pushing.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Facts, Truth and Reason are like bleach to libtard germs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You dumbfuck. Even the House can't pass a budget without the approval of the Senate and the president. Don't you know that??

But even dumber than that -- you said Democrats controlled the Congress during those years. How fucking rightarded is that? The House is not the Congress, it's just one chamber of Congress.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He didn't say that, you did.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Its not up to me to forgive.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



All spending bills have to originate in the House and the Dems had the balls to make the GOP respect that.

Too bad historical facts are inconvenient to your lies.

And BTW, where does the Bible say that keeping kosher is a sin? or being Jewish?

You lie, lie, lie but still lie some more.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I said nothing about being Jewish. I said the Bible says not keeping kosher is a sin.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Where does the Bible say keeping kosher is a sin, you liar?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The Bible doesn't say that violating the dietary laws are sins.   The Lord just said don't eat these things.

If you read the dietary laws, they were brilliant for the day.  Either the law came from the Lord, or someone very VERY knowledgable.   They are all spot on for health.  Especially for the time.

We know now that pigs can cause trichinosis if not properly prepared, rabbits have stomach parasites for most of the year.  Shellfish can trigger deadly allergies.  Eagles and buzzards are carrion eaters.  

Wash your hands, your pots, your dishes that have come into contact with meat.   This, from a people who didn't know a bacteria from a backgammon board.     Maybe it wasn't the Lord but a time traveling scientist.

Don't wear cloth made of wool and linen woven together.  Of course not, it will fall apart.   

There is nothing in the bible that calls these acts SINS.  Sins are harmful acts.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



OK, where does it say that NOT keeping kosher is a sin?

And don't take it out of the OT, dumbass, that does not apply to people of the New covenant.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You mean "facts" like this ... _"when Reagan reluctantly agreed to a *DEMOCRAT controlled Congress* raising taxes, the libtards blame Reagan."_


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I've never said so.

One of the most unreal OT freaking rocking moments, and there are so many, oh my.......

When the word, when the word means I love you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Damit, I gotta spread some more rep......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yep. The Democrats controlled the House and kept control of the budget as all spending bills must originate there and the Senate GOP was as useless as the GOP in the House today.

Reagan reluctantly agreed to the Democrat budget because the whole thing led to government shut downs for which liars like you blamed Reagan but now you blame the House when Obama shuts down the government.

You fucking liars cant have it BOTH ways, stupid *****.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Where does the Bible say NOT keeping kosher is a sin in the New Testament, liar?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



So if all sins are treated the same, how is Robertson, an unrepentant hog eater, going to inherit the kingdom of G-d, whereas homosexuals are not?

Either they're all "in" or they're all "out," isn't that right?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Your non-sequitur aside, I'm not seeking your forgiveness. I'm seeking consistency in the fanatical position that some sins are acceptable whereas others are not.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You said Democrats controlled the Congress. You can't get any dumber than saying that than actually trying [and failing] to defend such idiocy. The Democrats controlled the House, not the Congress. They didn't control the Senate and they didn't control the Executive branch.

But fear not, your ignorance in U.S. civics was noted.



JimBowie1958 said:


> And BTW, where does the Bible say that keeping kosher is a sin? or being Jewish?
> 
> You lie, lie, lie but still lie some more.


Again, I said nothing about Judaism being a sin. I said the Bible states eating cloved hoofed beasts is a sin...

Leviticus 11

7 and the swine, though he divide the hoof and is cloven-footed, yet he cheweth not the cud, he is unclean to you.

8 Of their flesh shall ye not eat, and their carcass shall ye not touch; they are unclean to you.

9 These shall ye eat of all that are in the waters: whatsoever hath fins and scales in the waters, in the seas, and in the rivers, them shall ye eat.

10 And all that have not fins and scales in the seas and in the rivers, of all that move in the waters and of any living thing which is in the waters, they shall be an abomination unto you.

11 They shall be even an abomination unto you: ye shall not eat of their flesh, but ye shall hold their carcasses in abomination.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


G-d calls them "unclean" or "abominations." Those are sins.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Gladd just like the Naacp is not about people's (RIGHTS) anymore
> 
> they have become Militant who throws their weight around to take AWAY our freedoms in this country
> 
> This thing with A&E should be a wake up for everyone in this country



Kinda like the NRA.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

I thought the only thing unforgiveable was blasphemy?
Not an expert on the bible, so pardon if I am in error.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Your non-sequitur aside, I'm not seeking your forgiveness. I'm seeking consistency in the fanatical position that some sins are acceptable whereas others are not.



The only sin that isn't forgivable is the non-repentant sin.

Phil knows this as do all Christians.  The homosexuals of today are not only non-repentant they actually are forcing their queer agenda upon the rest of us regardless of our beliefs.  

Your push to normalize a sin has taken on a life of its own.  Phil isn't blind to that nor or any of us from the right.

We know the left's MO and we're standing up to it.

You hate that.  We get it.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LOL!  Even after you've been told multiple times in this thread you insist on quoting the OT to "prove" your point.  Obviously, you aren't interested in talking about the topic in a truthful way.

Not surprising.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I thought the only thing unforgiveable was blasphemy?
> Not an expert on the bible, so pardon if I am in error.



Specifically I think The Bible says blasphemy against the Holy Spirit.  

Now, I gotta go eat a ham sammich....lol


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Because everything he knows is irrelevant?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

LRN....soon as you get your posts to 50...I can pm ya! 

ok....carry on. Just a quickie message to my friend LRN.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
Sounds as if some of you are a little intimidated with maybe being tempted or something.
Why else are folks so hell bent on worrying what gay folks do and think?
But folks that spend their cash have a right to bitch and moan all they want and the ones paying the cash and obtaining the X on the contract rule the day.
Be they gay, queer, straight, bipolar or homosapien.
But watch out for them thespians.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sounds as if some of you are a little intimidated with maybe being tempted or something.



That's the same old shopworn argument that always comes out just before the left starts dropping the "homophobe" and "closet gay" comments.

It's the first flag of defeat you fly.

It's just unfathomable for you to believe that we believe in The Bible and what it says.  It's then that the name calling comes forth.

haters, bigots, closet homosexuals, homophobes - it's the MO of the liberal.  It's their mantra.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He quoted 1 Corinthians and he didn't single out gays, and didn't say if they accepted Christ they would be denied. Have you read what Duck guy said?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You refuse to answer a single damned question you are just full of shit, hate and lies.

The Bible does not condemn  as sin not keeping kosher, that is OT for Jews, not Christians, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
> Sounds as if some of you are a little intimidated with maybe being tempted or something.
> Why else are folks so hell bent on worrying what gay folks do and think?
> But folks that spend their cash have a right to bitch and moan all they want and the ones paying the cash and obtaining the X on the contract rule the day.
> ...



Because the queers at GLAAD threatened Cracker Barel and A+E for not punishing Phil Robertson for speaking about his religious beliefs.

If that doesn't bother you, little fascist, then fuck off we are not addressing you, shit pants.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I thought the only thing unforgiveable was blasphemy?
> Not an expert on the bible, so pardon if I am in error.






> blas·pheme
> [blas-feem, blas-feem] Show IPA
> 
> verb (used with object), blas·phemed, blas·phem·ing.
> ...



Wouldn't homosexuals claiming homosexuality is not an abomination before God be blasphemy?  Yes, I think it qualifies.  Here's what the Bible says about homosexuality:



> Jude 1:
> 
> 3  Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, *it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints*.
> 
> ...



In today's langauge this means "_hey, remember we told you that homosexuality and any physical sexual indulgence is not OK.  Remember how we destroyed two cities to make that implicitly clear to you how we feel about the topic?  We are calling upon those of you who remember this obvious lesson and stance that God holds, to get active in opposing it or else you will be judged along with these wrongdoers via your complacency in doing nothing to stop it.  Use compassion when dealing with them but do not hesitate to call them out on their BS.  You need to do this to pull them [and yourselves] out of Big Pit."_

It is blasphemy to ignore the warnings in Jude.

Just saying...you know...if you want to get literal about definitions of words and what they actually stand for...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
> ...



You are obviously in the closet.  Everyone can see you though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
> Sounds as if some of you are a little intimidated with maybe being tempted or something.
> *Why else are folks so hell bent on worrying what gay folks do and think?*But folks that spend their cash have a right to bitch and moan all they want and the ones paying the cash and obtaining the X on the contract rule the day.
> Be they gay, queer, straight, bipolar or homosapien.
> But watch out for them thespians.



Because it is the Christians duty to worry about sinners, to save as many sinners from eternal death as we can.
Every single one of us are sinners and without Christ's birth and death none of us would have a chance at eternal life.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




heheheh, lolol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
> ...



Maybe yours do, I will help those that come to me, but its on them if they don't.

I am just sick to death of the PC fascists scaring people into compliance with threats, forcing various businesses to fire people for simply expressing their beliefs.

That is un-American and fascist.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Nervous laughter is just a realization that what I say is true.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is forcing any "queer agenda" on me.
> ...



Get real time and put the pipe down.
Yesterday Cracker Barrel reached an agreement with whoever or whatever "queer" group and they now are selling Quack junk in their stores again. 
Go tonight and get your Quack camo crayons and coloring book with your meal.
More power to them because I eat there no matter what they or anyone do/does.
But keep up the compliments. Your fear, intimidation and perceived threats by gay folk define you very well.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



candyass you really are a piece of work, fag marriage will be a passing fad that will not stand the test of time. Women's reproductive choice ends when she decides to crawl in bed with a person capable of knocking them up and they don't take proper precautions, after all that's when the guy choice ends. Don't you believe in sexual equality? And show me where anyone on the right opposes a woman making the same as a man if she is really doing the same job, hell when I had my business I paid men differently that were technically in the same job because some were more productive than others.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



So you are denying that GLAAD had anything to do with Cracker barel dropping the DD stuff?

You think that GLAAD is not researching who  Robertsons endorses and sponsors are for retaliation?

You are not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree, are you boy?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Robertson was not fired and what he has done he has done voluntarily.
I get no pleasure out of any of this. Could care less.
But if anyone is the fascist it is you. You are mad that a PRIVATE COMPANY made a decision you do not like. You fall for the fraud that this is a violation of his religious freedom of speech.
All of us non fascists understand that the United States Constitution protects you against the GOVERNMENT limiting your freedom of speech, NOT YOUR EMPLOYER.
You and all your other religious fascists would have government to also include employers.
Those of us that are defenders of private business practices that involve FREEDOM OF SPEECH believe otherwise.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not saying otherwise dear, but the concept of free speech is about far more than merely legal rights.

What Cracker Barrel and A+E did was to give in reflexively to a threat from GLAAD and other PC fascist groups. The effort is to boycott them and pressure them into apologizing for what they did to Robertson, not to bring legal action.

Do try to at least grasp that distinction, OK, tulip?


----------



## birddog (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you a queer?  You seem to be an expert.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

birddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Three guesses and the first two don't count....but not that that's a bad thingy.....


lol


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

birddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The correct term is gay. I could be. Does that frighten you?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm trying to help you Jimbo. Being gay is nothing to be ashamed of. You have a high level of hate for gay people and studies show that pretty much ensures you are a closet homosexual. You need to come to grips with that. Does that make sense?

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/assault/roots/freud.html


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whats the difference? When I was growing up gays insisted on queer instead of Sodomite, but now queer is wrong, though other queers use it, and we are supposed to turn another word to its use of what sodomite was once used for now?


You guys need to get over yourselves.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



thats still good for some chuckles.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



The difference is queer is negative. I never heard of gay people thinking it was ok for others to call them queer. How does that make you feel when you hear that word used in reference to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Chuckles only last for a while. Then reality creeps back in and you have to fight those gay urges off.  If you just admit it you will be a new person with no stress.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why is queer negative? 

I mean, the reason some used it as a negative is because of the meaning behind; guys that 'love' other guys. Changing words to 'gay' has only turned that negative and people sometimes say that something is 'gay' as in broken or disordered.

Its not the word that  is the negative in most peoples view, its the thing the word represents.


----------



## birddog (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It does not frighten me that are a homosexual.  I have friends that are homosexual.

I don't like the term "gay" and don't usually use it.  It is a descriptive term to soften the abnormality of homosexuality.  I prefer homosexual, homo, or queer.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



lol, I have on occasion watched some drama and they have these fake sex scenes and sometimes they can get a person a bit aroused watching them, though you know its totally faked.

But seeing two guys kiss in the screen? lol, I have to turn the damned thing off as I find myself feeling totally disgusted.

That's your thing, so I don't care to get in your business about what you think and feel about it.

But it sure isn't anything I find the least ....not gross.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Look it up. Gay merely means happy. its not negative unless you are a closet homosexual.  Queer is negative and nasty sounding.  You use those types of words to hide your latent homosexuality.  Its like pounding on your chest knowing full well you are scared.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Are you a queer, Sodomite or gay historian?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I didnt intend for you to think I was gay.  I just said I could be. So you admit you get aroused by gay sex scenes but you dont think you are gay? Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

birddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Do any of your homosexual "friends" have names such as Bob, John, Linda and Barbara or do you call them homo queers to their face?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

birddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Did you really just say you have friends that were gay and then describe them as abnormal queers?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it's not, homosexual it the correct term
From what I've seen there's nothing gay about you wanting people ruined for what they say


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

Is it safe to post? Are the Bible thumpers in evening services now? I'm terrified of being condemned by Pat Robertson. He, too, has a red phone to God...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


I'm not going to argue about it with you. The people I know asked me to call them gay not homosexual when broaching that topic.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

Fine, but don't come here telling people the "correct" term is gay


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Fine, but don't come here telling people the "correct" term is gay



I just did though. What on earth do you think you can do about it?


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



I know. 

Almost passed out on one of my brit friends who just came over and started wailing away on fags. And how you can't suck on a fag ............omg...................



I can't breathe even thinking about it.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Fine, but don't come here telling people the "correct" term is gay
> ...



What is the correct term du jour? This does get tedious you know.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, it does frighten many on the right. 

And in essence thats what this is all about: fear; conservative reactionaries who fear diversity and dissent.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



The correct term is already posted. If you are tired or tired looking go get some sleep.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 22, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


It's not about 'fear' - I seriously doubt anybody sweats them, as a group, in a 'fear' context.

And it's not about '*di*versity' - it's about *per*versity.

And whether the current trend at-law favoring LGBT's should be reversed in accordance with moral perspective on homosexuality held by the vast majority of the population.

Just to be clear...


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Is it safe to post? Are the Bible thumpers in evening services now? I'm terrified of being condemned by Pat Robertson. He, too, has a red phone to God...



No no no...

The only red phone to God according to normal christians is the Bible. 

Here's a passage right now, and on topic too:



> Jude 1:
> 
> 3  Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, *it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 22, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



omg...yeah sure, hummhumm
ugly


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 22, 2013)

A&E thought they had another "All in the Family" a show that would mock. Instead of mockery and ridicule people took to liking the Robertsons. A&E asked the Robertsons to stop praying, they replied no. So A&E played the only card left, they had to destroy the show


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



So much hate from such a small person..  How do you do it?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Too gutless to address my points, loser.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If conservatives dont respect the civil liberties of gay and lesbian Americans, then it comes as no surprise they refuse to respect them as individuals. 

And of course thats consistent with the fearful reactionary right: in order to justify and promote their agenda hostile to the civil liberties of homosexuals, they seek to demonize and dehumanize gays; once perceived as not worthy of 14th Amendment protections, it helps facilitate the process of denying gays their civil liberties in state legislatures and in the courts.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ignorance and fear have a lot to do with it; and in fact hate and fear are very closely related emotions  some might say the same emotion. 

And the use of a term such as fag marriage is an expression of a conservative very much afraid of change and diversity, and consequently hostile to the civil liberties of those perceived to be different. 

This of course is why we have a Constitution, to protect Americans from the hate and ignorance exhibited by so many conservatives.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 22, 2013)

> I dont see how that keeps them from being backwoods, dirty, white trash? Just look at them and look at their views. David Duke is the same and he ran for office. I just dont get your point in mentioning that.



Asclepias, with your saying that, I'm going to assume that you've watched the show?  
I will agree:

1. They are literally backwoods.
2. Sometimes the men are dirty.  They've given rational reasons for wearing dirty clothing, while hunting ducks.  
3. The beards-according to Willie (the CEO) are partially for marketing.
4. I don't think that ALL of them have the exact same beliefs, as Phil.
5. White trash-would not describe them very accurately, because they aren't financially poor, claiming that they're inferior to others...is subjective, but in the old definition...they would be white trash, because they aren't slave owners.  

I've known MANY wealthy people, who wear overalls daily.  My uncle was worth about $40 million when he died, and was buried in a denim shirt, jeans, and a Members Only jacket. He could have been perceived as being white trash, because he'd dropped out of school, at age 13.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> fag marriage



Ill put the question to the poster: as a conservative, why the hate toward your fellow Americans whove done you no harm, who seek only the live their lives as they see fit, free from government interference, as guaranteed them by the Constitution?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 22, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > I dont see how that keeps them from being backwoods, dirty, white trash? Just look at them and look at their views. David Duke is the same and he ran for office. I just dont get your point in mentioning that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched a couple of minutes of one show and saw what was going on some time ago. Never watched it again. To me white trash doesn't necessarily have anything to do with money. i dont think all white people fit that mold at all. Matter of fact I have met many upstanding white people. This guy saying Black people had no issue with Jim Crow ranks up there as one of the stupidest comments I have ever heard someone say. Thats pure ignorance talking.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > > I dont see how that keeps them from being backwoods, dirty, white trash? Just look at them and look at their views. David Duke is the same and he ran for office. I just dont get your point in mentioning that.
> ...



I don't care for the show, but I don't believe they are any kind of trash, these are smart people that have marketed themselves very well.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> A&E thought they had another "All in the Family" a show that would mock. Instead of mockery and ridicule people took to liking the Robertsons. A&E asked the Robertsons to stop praying, they replied no. So A&E played the only card left, they had to destroy the show



Clueless on so many levels.  Just for one, when/how did A&E "ask the Robertsons to stop praying"?

Or did you mean _preying_?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



What points?

Marriage Equality:  You say its a "passing fad".  Wrong.  It will be accpeted by 100% of the nation (if not by letter by practice) likely before the year 2020.  It was 0% in 2004.  You're being left behind and guess what?  Nobody misses you.

Reproductive Choice:  You say women have no right to it.  Wrong. Not only do they; women voting delivered the white house for Obama.  

Equal pay.  You say the GOP is in favor of it.  Yet they tried to kill the LLA.  Here are the "Nay" votes:  Alexander (R-TN)
Barrasso (R-WY)
Bennett (R-UT)
Bond (R-MO)
Brownback (R-KS)
Bunning (R-KY)
Burr (R-NC)
Chambliss (R-GA)
Coburn (R-OK)
Cochran (R-MS)
Corker (R-TN)
Cornyn (R-TX)


Crapo (R-ID)
DeMint (R-SC)
Ensign (R-NV)
Enzi (R-WY)
Graham (R-SC)
Grassley (R-IA)
Gregg (R-NH)
Hatch (R-UT)
Inhofe (R-OK)
Isakson (R-GA)
Johanns (R-NE)
Kyl (R-AZ)


Lugar (R-IN)
Martinez (R-FL)
McCain (R-AZ)
McConnell (R-KY)
Risch (R-ID)
Roberts (R-KS)
Sessions (R-AL)
Shelby (R-AL)
Thune (R-SD)
Vitter (R-LA)
Voinovich (R-OH)
Wicker (R-MS)

All Republicans.  Nice try but you failed. 

You're out of your depth


----------



## mskafka (Dec 22, 2013)

> This guy saying Black people had no issue with Jim Crow ranks up there as one of the stupidest comments I have ever heard someone say. Thats pure ignorance talking.





> The blacks worked for the farmers. I hoed cotton with them. I&#8217;m with the blacks, because we&#8217;re white trash.



Read More http://www.gq.com/entertainment/television/201401/duck-dynasty-phil-robertson#ixzz2oFpvF46O

"We're white trash."-I think that he meant that he was not a slave owner, and that he was no better than they.

That just my interpretation.  

Namaste



Read More Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson Gives Drew Magary a Tour


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > fag marriage
> ...



I don't answer question from people who quote me in less than full context and from what I see the diversity mongers don't want a real discussion, because they avoid question and counter points to their argument when the answers might prove uncomfortable. Example is candyasses post above where she ignored my counter points.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

Update. And yeah..it makes perfect sense to me that Phil was set up.

Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson and family lash back at A&E | Mail Online


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > A&E thought they had another "All in the Family" a show that would mock. Instead of mockery and ridicule people took to liking the Robertsons. A&E asked the Robertsons to stop praying, they replied no. So A&E played the only card left, they had to destroy the show
> ...



According to reports, A&E were editing Jesus out of their family prayers. Other shit was happening as well. This is a couple of years back and all on record. 

Documented.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

well lets see.  there is a duck dynasty marathon going on on A&E right now.  they can't be all that upset about what was said.  at least not upset enough to lose out in the ratings.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Update. And yeah..it makes perfect sense to me that Phil was set up.
> 
> Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson and family lash back at A&E | Mail Online



You have to be kidding me gracie. oh my. I'll go to the link. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



"Documented" doesn't seem to be "linked" but editing is not "asking", is it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

These guys are not white trash. I went to school with, played ball against, have seen many of for many years and have sent many to prison that are white trash but the Robertsons are not white trash.
This is what pisses me off about BOTH SIDES in this. ALL of you have been conned one way or another by partisan media spin.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> well lets see.  there is a duck dynasty marathon going on on A&E right now.  they can't be all that upset about what was said.  at least not upset enough to lose out in the ratings.



Well of course not.  Money is what this has always been about.  It always is.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> well lets see.  there is a duck dynasty marathon going on on A&E right now.  they can't be all that upset about what was said.  at least not upset enough to lose out in the ratings.



MONEY. For every person that buys from DD, A&E gets a cut because they OWN DD stuff. DUCK COMMANDER is where one should purchase items. But A&E is hoping most folks don't know that. You know, folks are redneck hicks and are too stupid to put two and two together..or so they think. I think they just got a wake up call. But A&E will continue to air the show, hoping a couple more "stupid" people will order via A&E which puts more money in their pockets.

Doesn't take rocket science to figure it out. And methinks Phil and Family are a wee bit smarter than A&E gives them credit for. The public? Well, that is where they hope to reach the uninformed.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Update. And yeah..it makes perfect sense to me that Phil was set up.
> 
> Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson and family lash back at A&E | Mail Online



I read the article, and it appears that Phil is now chastising A&E for NOT infringing on his freedom of speech, since they were present at the interview and did not stop his views from being published by GQ....

Hmmmmm..........?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Possibly because you are seeing sins where there aren't any.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > well lets see.  there is a duck dynasty marathon going on on A&E right now.  they can't be all that upset about what was said.  at least not upset enough to lose out in the ratings.
> ...



Take a wild guess WHO ELSE gets a cut of everything sold with DD on it.
And take another wild guess who signed that contract knowing that a long time ago.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

Who stands to lose the most here?  A&E will take a major hit without the show.  'Duck Dynasty' Rules A&E, Scores 2013's Top Reality Show Ratings


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Who stands to lose the most here?  A&E will take a major hit without the show.  'Duck Dynasty' Rules A&E, Scores 2013's Top Reality Show Ratings



A&E hasn't dropped the show, so it doesn't stand to lose anything.

Monetarily anyway-- they lost their credibility ten years ago when they started running idiocy like this and Pawn Stars and Hoarders and whatever else is in that vast wasteland...


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you say a woman has 9 months to fix a bad decision but a guy has no right to make one. Yeah that sounds like equality of the sexes the you commies keep crying about, I guess a male has no reproductive rights. If his rights ends when the event ends, so should the womans. Justify how they should be treated differently by law.

Equal pay is already in the law, that screwed up bill was a bone for trial lawyers, they would be the major beneficiaries. But you skipped over pay discrepancies resulting from productivity differences even if the job title is the same. Or should employers be required to have a different title to correspond to every conceivable level of productivity? 

And the courts are still speaking to the subject of fag marriage, I suspect the supreme's will leave it to the states and where judges have interfered with states that will be reversed.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Update. And yeah..it makes perfect sense to me that Phil was set up.
> ...



Right - somebody's suggesting that one media company should censor another media company so the first media company doesn't have to react.  Either that or they're saying that the first media company should have stopped Robertson from speaking his mind.  Either way .... 

From the article:
>> They also think the network could have done something to *stop the controversial GQ article being made public*, because an A&E representative was present during the interview with patriarch, Roberston, 67. <<

See, this is where mass media consolidation would help control the news.  If Disney owned *both *A&E and GQ, it's just an interoffice memo - "ill-kay the Obertson-ray ory-stay". 

(that's sarcasm for those who didn't get it)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> I guess a male has no reproductive rights. If his rights ends when the event ends, so should the womans. Justify how they should be treated differently by law./QUOTE]
> 
> Uhh.......... _who do you guess does all the work_?
> 
> This thread happily has nothing to do with abortion.  Let's not take it there.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Who stands to lose the most here?  A&E will take a major hit without the show.  'Duck Dynasty' Rules A&E, Scores 2013's Top Reality Show Ratings
> ...



if you call huge increases in ratings and viewership losing credibility, well then maybe they have.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Who stands to lose the most here?  A&E will take a major hit without the show.  'Duck Dynasty' Rules A&E, Scores 2013's Top Reality Show Ratings



Their re-runs do well and Robertson is going no where. 
THEY also have made a ton of money and more power to them.
Duck Dynasty is the trademark of A & E.
Of course Quack Inc. is available.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a male has no reproductive rights. If his rights ends when the event ends, so should the womans. Justify how they should be treated differently by law./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



More to the point I'd call it "selling out".

>> A&E was envisioned as a commercial counterpart to PBS, and in its early days focused on such PBS-style programming as the Leonard Bernstein _Fidelio_, filmed in 1978. Later it began to add programming originally seen on commercial networks, such as reruns of _Columbo_; _Breaking Away_; _Quincy_; _The Equalizer_; _Law & Order_; and _Night Court_. Highbrow British mysteries including Agatha Christie's _Poirot_; _Cracker_; _Dalziel and Pascoe_;_ Inspector Morse_; _Lovejoy_; _Midsomer Murders_, the Joan Hickson _Miss Marple_ series and Sherlock Holmes were also featured; several of these series were produced in association with A&E. By 1990, A&E's original programming accounted for 35 to 40 percent of the network's program content.[9]

A&E's signature show was "Biography", a one-hour documentary series that A&E revived in 1987.[10] In 1994, airings of Biography went from weekly broadcasts to airing five nights a week, which helped boost A&E's ratings to record levels.[9] The nightly series became A&E's top-rated show and one of cable television's most notable successes.[10] Biography received primetime Emmy Awards in 1999 and 2002.[11] 

In its original format, the network had often shown programming from abroad, particularly BBC network productions from the United Kingdom.[8] Examples of British programming frequently broadcast on the channel included the documentary Freud.[8] However, the broadcast of British programming on A&E has diminished greatly since it began incorporating more reality shows onto its schedule. ...

Its fine arts programming have also been completely removed from the channel's schedule. Thursday nights once featured an anthology series called A&E Stage, hosted by Tammy Grimes and later John Mauceri, which featured telecasts of notable plays, concerts, full-length documentaries related to the arts, and complete operas, although shown with commercials. Such programs as Otto Schenk's 1978 production of _Fidelio_, with Leonard Bernstein conducting, were rebroadcast on this anthology, as well as an adaptation of Agatha Christie's _Spider's Web_, starring Penelope Keith, originally broadcast in the UK on December 26, 1982. The final fine arts-related show to air on the network, "Breakfast with the Arts", once featured a higher quantity of classical music than in its final years, and fewer interviews. The show was cancelled in July 2007 <<
 (Wiki)

And now it's duck hunters whose idea of fun is "killin' thangs", a day in the life of a pawn shop, losers buying storage lockers full of unknown junk, and a bounty hunter.

Yup.  That's what I call selling out.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > When a man can get pregnant and carry a baby to term.
> ...



He did not slide over the question. He gave you the answer. It's the woman's body to do with as she pleases. When men get pregnant and it's their body, then they will have the choices women now have available.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I get it now, no matter if you mess with a fag or a loose woman, the guy just gets fucked in every sense of the word. Only in America.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


So here's some free advice ... don't mess with "fags" or "loose women." That way, you don't "get fucked."


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

ARRRGGGG!!! Why do folks keep calling that woman a MAN that was preggers??? She is a she. She changed her sex to be a He but kept her inner parts and therefore can give birth. The tabloids screeching about MAN IS PREGNANT is just....stupid. She is NOT A MAN. She is a transexual TO a man but HAS HER FEMALE PARTS.

Dayum.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh. Wait. Was this the wrong thread?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Oh. Wait. Was this the wrong thread?



Not really -- ALL threads are about Duck Dynasty now.  Dincha get the memo?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

I saw the "man pregnant" and thought it was about that gal awhile back in all the news. Irked me before and still irks me today, so I did a tiny rant. Musta missed the memo during my mini tantrum.


----------



## Destroyer2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Update. And yeah..it makes perfect sense to me that Phil was set up.
> ...



a) The source was "someone close to the family", so not Phil

b) The idea is that A&E was using this interview as an excuse to suspend Phil because if they really wanted that to not be published so strongly, they wouldn't have allowed said interview to be published since there was an A&E representative there.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why would anyone want to fuck a fag or a loose woman?

Shit STDs are bad enough for heteros, even if one 'got lucky' one should just say no and go on.

A woman that really loves you and isn't looking for a sugar daddy is a precious thing to find.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I don't know. You'd have to ask oktexas ... he's the one with the problem. I merely offered some advice to alleviate his pain.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



then its about time we do away with that little thing called child support


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > When a man can get pregnant and carry a baby to term.
> ...


Wrong. It takes two to make a baby. Men don't get to just walk away from financially supporting their own children, I don't care how much you Conservatives hate personal responsibility.



JimBowie1958 said:


> Libtards are the stupidest fucktards on the godamned planet.


Spits the imbecile who think the U.S. House IS the U.S. Congress. 



JimBowie1958 said:


> And a man not getting pregnant does not mean we have no standing as we still do get those fucking bills and THAT should give us standing.


Abandoning their own children -- the Conservative way.



JimBowie1958 said:


> The woman has the choice by deciding to keep her fucking legs crossed or not.


You rightard ... Men have the same choice.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Y'all Conservatives should back that sentiment up by nominating a Republican president who runs on that platform.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, Ah shure am glad that ah can git some Duck Stuff at Cracker Barrell. Not only that, but there is a movie comin' out soon about "Gilligan's Island".

Redneck Power!


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I'd take any man or woman who would promise me that they would care to bring a child into this world.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, Ah shure am glad that ah can git some Duck Stuff at Cracker Barrell. Not only that, but there is a movie comin' out soon about "Gilligan's Island".
> 
> Redneck Power!



The funniest thing. You don't even have a clue what redneck means.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


That's not what spoonman suggested. He's saying we should let men walk away from financially supporting their own children.

How well do you think a political candidate would do running on that?

Plus, such a notion only serves to increase abortion, which I thought most Conservatives were against?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

Pretty sure Spoonman said no such thing and you are mistaken or read what he did say, wrongly.

What's with this place tonight? Is there a full moon or something?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What's with this place tonight? Is there a full moon or something?



I think the gay steamroller just fell into a chasm in the middle of the road is all.  It was bound to happen sooner or later.  That's the thing about overweaning and blind ambition, it always trips itself up sooner or later.  

And now...enter the return volley...  You can only destroy so many careers and blackmail so many people before people wise up to the nonsense..


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

I am still for gay rights. I still will speak out for them. But I will draw the line when they try to silence ME or anyone else while asking for those rights.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pretty sure Spoonman said no such thing and you are mistaken or read what he did say, wrongly.
> 
> What's with this place tonight? Is there a full moon or something?



He said ... _"then its about time we do away with that little thing called child support"_

I said he said ... _"He's [spoonman] saying we should let men walk away from financially supporting their own children."_

What part did I get wrong?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So killing the kid is much less offensive than walking away financially, GOT IT!
How can you say yes to that and still sleep at night?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


For one, I sleep at night knowing no kids are being killed...

*kid*

1. Informal.  a child or young person. 
2. (used as a familiar form of address.) 
3. a young goat. 
4. leather made from the skin of a kid or goat, used in making shoes and gloves. 
5. a glove made from this leather.​


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, Ah shure am glad that ah can git some Duck Stuff at Cracker Barrell. Not only that, but there is a movie comin' out soon about "Gilligan's Island".
> 
> Redneck Power!



Redneck? Hmmm...looks like we found another closet bigot.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2013)

I think child support is something TOTALLY fucked up. Money does not go to the child. It goes to the damn EX. I speak this from experience. I never asked for child support for my kids, nor handouts. I took care of my kid by myself. It was hard, but I did it. When I met hubby, HE had 3 kids and he was paying child support. Know where it went? Straight to the DA who then sent it to the skank he used to be married to, who in turn bought drugs so she could teach those kids how to get high "properly", or it went to her newest boyfriend for his booze, or it went to jewelry for herself. Who bought their school clothes? He and i did. Who got them to the doctor when they were sick? WE did. Who made sure they had everything they needed AND he was paying child support as well. Support my ass. He was supporting that ho and her boyfriends and their drugs.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Then if the guy signs away his parential rights during the first 20 weeks then he will never have a child to support will he, because no child is involved. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


That is completely retarded. Allowing the father to walk away during the first 20 weeks of pregnancy does not terminate the pregnancy. If the mother gives birth, there is still a child involved.

Allowing fathers to walk away from their financial responsibilities only serves to increase abortions. I thought Conservatives were against that?

Seems your wallet a higher priority than your principles?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Right so we ALSO have a say about ABORTION, stupid ass.




Faun said:


> Spits the imbecile who think the U.S. House IS the U.S. Congress.



How many times do I have to explain it to you? 

The House controls funding when it has the backbone to press its claim like it did under Democrat control when Reagan was President, control which you said was not till 1987.

With Reagan you libtards blamed the GOP for the shut down when Dems controlled the budget process and you blame the GOP when Obama shut down the government and the GOP controlled the House.

That makes you a lying hypocrite and an ass hat, bitch.



Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And a man not getting pregnant does not mean we have no standing as we still do get those fucking bills and THAT should give us standing.
> ...



I have n ever abandoned a child of mine; that is a Democrat behavior thingy, if you bastards don't just kill them with abortion.



Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The woman has the choice by deciding to keep her fucking legs crossed or not.
> ...



Lol, you idiot, men can have sex while their legs are crossed.

You libtards are too damned stupid for the English language to accurately describe.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No he is just sick of the legal double standard that gives ALL choice to the mother, and no to the Dad, but gives all the obligations in divorce to the DAD.

The government does not enforce visitation settlements like it does child support obligations. That cheats fathers which libtards like you are just peachy with.

Stupid ****.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Dec 23, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Where did you get your law degree and what state did you pass the bar in?
Your shotgun one size fits all conclusions are not reality.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 23, 2013)

This is the Duck Dynasty thread?


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 23, 2013)

I never really liked A&E to begin with.  This controversy just makes it that much easier to skip it and watch something else.  I don't even care that they still are airing Duck Dynasty reruns.  I need a public apology to come back and patronize that trainwrecked network...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 23, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> I never really liked A&E to begin with.  *This controversy just makes it that much easier to skip it and watch something else.*  I don't even care that they still are airing Duck Dynasty reruns.  I need a public apology to come back and patronize that trainwrecked network...



According to you, you are being intolerant if you dont watch


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And your unwarranted unsupported assertions of your opinion as fact are fucking stupid, jack ass.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 23, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> According to you, you are being intolerant if you dont watch



..lol.. sorry.  My intellect is a little sharper than that.  I'm not going to watch to send a message to A&E, and by extension the rich gay activists at the head of this movement that if you try to squelch people that disagree with what you're up to, it's going to $$ hurt...

I feel very strongly about free speech to disagree with other's behaviors.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 23, 2013)

_....behaviors..._


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 23, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



To the courts: men can do no right, women can do no wrong.  It truly is that simple.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 23, 2013)

Silhouette said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > According to you, you are being intolerant if you dont watch
> ...



So sharp you have to state it openly.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 23, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Obviously you haven't been in court defending a woman in Louisiana.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



And you have? Why don't  you tell us all about it.

This should be fun.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 24, 2013)

> Right so we ALSO have a say about ABORTION, stupid ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much meth and alcohol, Bowie.  I'm not sure how this discussion moved to abortion; and I don't care.

Are you defending Christianity, freedom of speech...?  Every post I've seen from you-including the OP-is full of hate, swearing, assault on complete strangers' character, labeling...

What is the point that you are trying to make, except for your anger toward the world? I'm not angry at or offended by you; I sincerely feel sorry for you.  

Partisanship, is bullshit.  Don't believe me?  Research it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 24, 2013)

Fawn how do YOU justify a woman being able to terminate the baby prior to birth but not giving the man any similar "outs" from the responsibility of raising a child? And please dont get hung up on terminology


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Fawn how do YOU justify a woman being able to terminate the baby prior to birth but not giving the man any similar "outs" from the responsibility of raising a child? And please dont get hung up on terminology



her body. Her decision.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 24, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Fawn how do YOU justify a woman being able to terminate the baby prior to birth but not giving the man any similar "outs" from the responsibility of raising a child? And please dont get hung up on terminology
> ...



My sperm, my decision. Now fuck off troll, no one was talking to you


----------

